# Lace Party June 19th- July 2nd -WIPS



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party!

Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself a couple of years from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You don’t have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

*********************************

When I signed up to host this session, I agreed to host it as a WIPs session, primarily, rather than bring in a new technique. That still remains the focus. I have been trying to finish WIPs for some time now rather than embarking on new projects. Good intentions do not always work out, so a couple of projects have crept in, that have now become WIPs.

Also, since this session falls between the two parts of DeEtta's presentation,I think it is a good time too to be staying involved and absorbing all that wonderful information with which she provided us. It seems a good opportunity to be looking for and working on swatches in preparation for Part 2 of her presentation. 

I can't imagine that anyone does not have any WIPs to work on, but I have a few stash busting patterns that should only take a little while to work up, that I will post later.
Hope you enjoy these two weeks.

Sue


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the invitation. Not only do I have WIPS but I really need motivation to get me interested again.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start, Sue. Looking forward to these two weeks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for the great start Sue, I'm also looking forward to these two weeks. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome Irene H. Look forward to you joining. Please post what you are working on. We love to ooh-and-aah and offer encouragement or help if needed. We are a very friendly group.

Sue


Irene H said:


> Thanks for the invitation. Not only do I have WIPS but I really need motivation to get me interested again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Irene H said:


> Thanks for the invitation. Not only do I have WIPS but I really need motivation to get me interested again.


Hi Irene and welcome, I'm sure you will love it here, we sure do!!! ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Irene H said:


> Thanks for the invitation. Not only do I have WIPS but I really need motivation to get me interested again.


Welcome Irene. We all seem to have our sticking points and find support and inspiration here. We love pictures so don't hesitate to send even if they are WIPs. You might find sending photos of unfinished projects may even help you get your knitting mojo working better.


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd like to join the group. WIPs are a constant in my life... You mentIoned "DeEtta's presentation". What was this? How does this all work? Thanks in advance for bringing me up to speed. 
Mary


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Mary. We would love to have you join us.

DeEtta hosted the last session of the Lace Party (LP), which finished yesterday. She gave a fabulous presentation about Shetland, telling us all about its history, and the construction of the shawls. She will host the next LP, beginning on 3rd July, and we will try and design and knit our own shawl. We are all enthused about this and going to try out some swatches.

Here is the link for that.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407900-1.html

If you read that and wish to have a go, that will be great. As said in my introduction, sometimes we participate in a particular project, sometimes we don't, preferring to work on a WIP. We all love to see pics of your work, and offer encouragement. We like to share what is going on in our lives, share pictures. We are united in our love of lace knitting, and are great enablers sharing patterns. Occasionally, if a particular pattern has really caught our fancy, one of us will host a KAL.

look forward to you joining us and sharing a little about yourself.

Sue


mrh said:


> I'd like to join the group. WIPs are a constant in my life... You mentIoned "DeEtta's presentation". What was this? How does this all work? Thanks in advance for bringing me up to speed.
> Mary


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome to the newcomers! The more the merrier here! We always have wimps to share :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am having a lazy morning here today. Usually I am up early and dressed, but this morning I was a little out of sorts at first, so didn't make it to church, and here I am at 10 am, just relaxing, still in my pj's and having a cuppa, with one of my dogs comfortably sleeping at my side. I am beginning to feel better now. This afternoon, we are going up to Amy's to help unpack some more. Her DH stopped by last night to pick up a few things. I am really hoping that in a month or so that most of her stuff will be gone, and we will be able to see some space in our basement. Once her bedroom us cleared, we will move our GS in there, as he is in a pretty small room and he gas stuff all over.

I imagine we will be back early evening, but this afternoon I won't be around to post.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, looking forward to the next two weeks.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning from the Pacific Northwest. We have surprise visitors this weekend, our daughter and her family...it's so wonderful to be together on holidays!!!

Great start Sue!

I am working on the motifs for the Estonian Shawl I am planning for the fall...had this great motif...plotted it out on the chart, then tried to knit it...I don't know what the original designer was intending, but trying to do a purl two together through the back loop with a yarn over was so difficult that I trashed it. I might try to re-write it but for now it is a NO-GO...

Take care all, I will try to keep up.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Looking forward to this. Comfort in knowing others have WIPs. I've several WIPs that I can't do the beading in the car, or some other places, so these get put aside and I start another. I need to bag up a car project w/o so many pages in pattern for these times, and line up PONs at home. I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for a great start Sue... I hope you feel better by the time the family needs you! I will be doing my swatch.. my socks and my BON... I look forward to seeing everyones WIP's!!! and swatches...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

julielacykntr said:


> Looking forward to this. Comfort in knowing others have WIPs. I've several WIPs that I can't do the beading in the car, or some other places, so these get put aside and I start another. I need to bag up a car project w/o a many page pattern for these times, and line up PONs at home. I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).


That looks great!! I love your yarn holders... and your yarn looks yummy too!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Julie. glad that you are joining us. I am sure you feel right at home here. I have no idea how many WIPs I have, but sometimes I can't resist starting another project and the older WIPs get put out of sight. I do need to cast on some more mindless knitting, as most of my WIPS really need concentration.

Lovely to see the pic of your Alberta. That looks beautiful. She really designs some lovely shawls. I did a KAL with one of her shawls and loved how it turned out. of course I can't remember the name, so after I get off here will have to check my projects. Just checked, and it is Arum.

Make yourself at home here. This is a really friendly group.

Suequote=julielacykntr]Looking forward to this. Comfort in knowing others have WIPs. I've several WIPs that I can't do the beading in the car, or some other places, so these get put aside and I start another. I need to bag up a car project w/o a many page pattern for these times, and line up PONs at home. I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to go back and look at the yarnholders.

Sue


Ronie said:


> That looks great!! I love your yarn holders... and your yarn looks yummy too!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mrh said:


> I'd like to join the group. WIPs are a constant in my life... You mentIoned "DeEtta's presentation". What was this? How does this all work? Thanks in advance for bringing me up to speed.
> Mary


Mary--all that is needed to join LP is to simply be here. We find some people, self-titled as lurkers, just like to read until they are ready to become active. That is fine with us but we do enjoy meeting new people. As there is no formal membership, all that is needed is for you to let us know you are here, share some of your projects with us when ready, and pipe up when the urge surges :sm02: I will say what makes this group so successful is the mutual respect we show for each other and the supportive attitudes we provide. So welcome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--Welcome to LP. Thanx for sharing your shawl pic. I must tell you that anything purple is tops in my book. And yours is beautiful along with your knitting. 

Sue--sounds like you needed this 'lazy' morning. I tend to think taking such time is not being lazy but simply a way to honor ourselves by acknowledging our need to slow down and be pampered. Have a great day.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have to go back and look at the yarnholders.
> 
> Sue


I purchased my yarn spinners/butlers at the Lucky Ewe in Gruene, TX a few years ago and love, love them! Several in my knitting group are purchasing them on the net now. I was elated when a friend gifted me a yarn bowl, but discovered that the constant spin rubbing on the bottom of ball/cake caused fuzz, was difficult to transport size wise and w/o fear of breaking. A yarn spinner/butler pulls soooo much easier, and due to the ball bearing construction the yarn does not rub on the base. Note: I'm allergic to wool so use silk, etc. I recommend checking the yarn spinners out on the net (use w/cake or cone, but don't double stack) and treating yourself. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to the LP to our new visitors. Hope you will stay 

DFL - I thought about your difficult stitch and agree, that would be a difficult one. Does the YO and p2togtbl come after a purl or a knit stitch? Just wondering about the complexity of it 

Hi Julie, I have this pattern but have not started it yet. Love to see your progress.

Not sure about this swatching thing. Must look this up. Could be some mysterious knitting thing. LOL!!!  I knit so slowly that a swatch can take me an hour or so and since I only get an hour to knit each day swatches are way down the priority list. So far I have found my stitch books but have not had a chance to look into them. I am looking forward to this Shetland shawl project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sue, thank you for getting us going on the new Lace Party. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

julielacykntr said:


> Looking forward to this. Comfort in knowing others have WIPs. I've several WIPs that I can't do the beading in the car, or some other places, so these get put aside and I start another. I need to bag up a car project w/o so many pages in pattern for these times, and line up PONs at home. I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).


Ooooh, that is pretty. Welcome and a great colour too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this info. I will have to check them out. I do remember as a child in UK I having a knitting ball. It was plastic and I screwed at the middle to insert the yarn, and then you pulled the end through and scre wed it up again. I know I used it a lot, so don't know what happened to it. I just remembered too that I purchased some sort of yarn holder through my Knitting Guild about fifteen years ago. I thought it was a relative of a member who had made it, but I still have the original instructions attached and it still sells now. I guess maybe it doesn't fit all balls, but I did just insert it into a ball I am currently with and will try it out. it allows you to walk around whilst knitting.

Sue


julielacykntr said:


> I purchased my yarn spinners/butlers at the Lucky Ewe in Gruene, TX a few years ago and love, love them! Several in my knitting group are purchasing them on the net now. I was elated when a friend gifted me a yarn bowl, but discovered that the constant spin rubbing on the bottom of ball/cake caused fuzz, was difficult to transport size wise and w/o fear of breaking. A yarn spinner/butler pulls soooo much easier, and due to the ball bearing construction the yarn does not rub on the base. Note: I'm allergic to wool so use silk, etc. I recommend checking the yarn spinners out on the net (use w/cake or cone, but don't double stack) and treating yourself. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

julielacykntr said:


> Looking forward to this. Comfort in knowing others have WIPs. I've several WIPs that I can't do the beading in the car, or some other places, so these get put aside and I start another. I need to bag up a car project w/o so many pages in pattern for these times, and line up PONs at home. I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).


OOH -- that is going to be a beauty. Welcome aboard Julie. More pics, please. Love to see all manner of knitting and this one is gorgeous.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a lacy bookmark pattern. Just a small project, that comprises four different stitch patterns. As some of you may know, Inreally like sampler-type patterns which allow you to get the flavourof different stitch patterns.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-lace-bookmark

Sue


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

How lovely to meet a few new people .I hope you will enjoy being in here and decide to stay.
Thanks Sue ,hope the rest does you good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for this info. I will have to check them out. I do remember as a child in UK I having a knitting ball. It was plastic and I screwed at the middle to insert the yarn, and then you pulled the end through and scre wed it up again. I know I used it a lot, so don't know what happened to it. I just remembered too that I purchased some sort of yarn holder through my Knitting Guild about fifteen years ago. I thought it was a relative of a member who had made it, but I still have the original instructions attached and it still sells now. I guess maybe it doesn't fit all balls, but I did just insert it into a ball I am currently with and will try it out. it allows you to walk around whilst knitting.
> 
> Sue


That yarn keeper bracelet looks interesting. How exactly does it work? Could not find one online.


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you for your note, Tamarque. I'm already enjoying our Lace Party. 
I've found that the process of locating a long-forgotten wip (otherwise known as a ufo) is often speeded up by the need for a certain size needle. I know I have one, can't find it, go to the wip drawer and there it is, involved in a project that I wonder why I ever started In the first place. Then the need to decide whether to complete the old item or take it apart and use the needle for the latest passion. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a site I found today, that explains it.
http://carolinahomespun.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CH&Product_Code=YKB&Category_Code=

Sue


tamarque said:


> That yarn keeper bracelet looks interesting. How exactly does it work? Could not find one online.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mrh said:


> Thank you for your note, Tamarque. I'm already enjoying our Lace Party.
> I've found that the process of locating a long-forgotten wip (otherwise known as a ufo) is often speeded up by the need for a certain size needle. I know I have one, can't find it, go to the wip drawer and there it is, involved in a project that I wonder why I ever started In the first place. Then the need to decide whether to complete the old item or take it apart and use the needle for the latest passion. Decisions, decisions.


Woman, do I sure know that feeling. Too many decisions, too much overwhelm, no decisions get made. Besides, I am the world's best procrastinator. :sm19:

What I often do is stare at the project, or think about what needs to be decided. At some point I will pick it up and begin to play with it. If it intrigues, or challenges, I most likely will find myself backing myself into doing it. If not, and I get annoyed or disgusted, will frog it and get it out of that gnawing pile of to do's or not to do's.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..meant to say it is hard getting people to keep appointments .With my son away I have tried to arrange a plumber to do a bathroom .Long story but in the end he did it himself on the odd times he came home .
Hope you soon get some kind of progress .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..meant to say it is hard getting people to keep appointments .With my son away I have tried to arrange a plumber to do a bathroom .Long story but in the end he did it himself on the odd times he came home .
> Hope you soon get some kind of progress .


Thanx Ann. Being in the profession, I do understand that problems arise and jobs take longer than expected but these guys are so single minded they cannot even stop to think and call when they are running late. It is a rarity when that happens. And then if they have to actually figure things out they get very frustrated and impatient. I can tell you some pretty ridiculous and annoying stories.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrh said:


> I'd like to join the group. WIPs are a constant in my life... You mentIoned "DeEtta's presentation". What was this? How does this all work? Thanks in advance for bringing me up to speed.
> Mary


Hi Mary, welcome to the group, we are a very friendly, chatty group and I'm sure you will love it here. ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm baaaack--and thank you Sue for hosting this session. After seeing all you're involved in, feel like I have to put MY feet up just to relax for you! 

I'm also a Newbie to Lace Party, but let me add my welcome to you, Julie, Irene, Mary. It's a very enjoyable party, with very congenial people.

Just ordered a set of 40" bamboo circs (sizes 0-15---15 of them!) from Woolridge Fiber & Craft 
( eknittingneedles.com ) for $24.99, & with the $4.99 shipping, it still comes out to less than $2 a circ. Thought it was a great deal, and if one breaks, it's not the end of the world. Besides, can use the smaller ones as lifelines---and have a needle there to knit off of, instead of having to pick up the stitches from a thread passed through each stitch! (another tip picked up from KP!)

Tanya, hope those subs get back to you soon, so you can get on with that project. Your garden sounds delish.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Here is a lacy bookmark pattern. Just a small project, that comprises four different stitch patterns. As some of you may know, Inreally like sampler-type patterns which allow you to get the flavourof different stitch patterns.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-lace-bookmark
> 
> Sue


Bookmarks--what a great way to practice stitch patterns, and still have something quick, useful, and pretty, but not wonder "what am I going to do with this, now that I'm done?" :sm06: :sm01:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am having a lazy morning here today. Usually I am up early and dressed, but this morning I was a little out of sorts at first, so didn't make it to church, and here I am at 10 am, just relaxing, still in my pj's and having a cuppa, with one of my dogs comfortably sleeping at my side. I am beginning to feel better now. This afternoon, we are going up to Amy's to help unpack some more. Her DH stopped by last night to pick up a few things. I am really hoping that in a month or so that most of her stuff will be gone, and we will be able to see some space in our basement. Once her bedroom us cleared, we will move our GS in there, as he is in a pretty small room and he gas stuff all over.
> 
> I imagine we will be back early evening, but this afternoon I won't be around to post.
> 
> Sue


I really hope you are feeling better Sue. I'm glad you are relaxing. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> I'm baaaack--and thank you Sue for hosting this session. After seeing all you're involved in, feel like I have to put MY feet up just to relax for you!
> 
> I'm also a Newbie to Lace Party, but let me add my welcome to you, Julie & Mary. It's a very enjoyable party, with very congenial people.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are back, I'm hoping you have a very happy birthday!!!! ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Hello everyone, looking forward to the next two weeks.


Hi Barbara, same here. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon, Sue and Happy Birthday,Dell!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> I'm glad you are back, I'm hoping you have a very happy birthday!!!! ???? Ros


Thanks, Ros, & Norma. It's a good day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning from the Pacific Northwest. We have surprise visitors this weekend, our daughter and her family...it's so wonderful to be together on holidays!!!
> 
> Great start Sue!
> 
> ...


Hi DFL, what a wonderful surprise. Enjoy your visitors. ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

julielacykntr said:


> . I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).


Gorgeous shawl, Julie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

julielacykntr said:


> Looking forward to this. Comfort in knowing others have WIPs. I've several WIPs that I can't do the beading in the car, or some other places, so these get put aside and I start another. I need to bag up a car project w/o so many pages in pattern for these times, and line up PONs at home. I am currently knitting Alberta Shawl by Anne-Lise Maigaard in Madelinetosh Pure Silk Lace w/beads in Wicked and Dutchess (purples).


Hi Julie, welcome, I'm sure you will love it here!!! Your Alberta Shawl is looking gorgeous. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--sounds like you needed this 'lazy' morning. I tend to think taking such time is not being lazy but simply a way to honor ourselves by acknowledging our need to slow down and be pampered. Have a great day.


I agree with you Tanya, I call it time out and we all need it!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Not sure about this swatching thing. Must look this up. Could be some mysterious knitting thing. LOL!!!  I knit so slowly that a swatch can take me an hour or so and since I only get an hour to knit each day swatches are way down the priority list. So far I have found my stitch books but have not had a chance to look into them. I am looking forward to this Shetland shawl project.


 Melanie, I must admit that I very rarely knit swatches, I could probably count them on one hand, but I must for the Shetland Shawl projects. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is what I've been up to lately, a few requests and a baby set just because I wanted to knit it. My hubby said to me a few weeks ago "it's a shame you don't have a spare cowl". I asked him why and he said "it would be nice for his Mum, she wears a coat but her neck gets cold." So I whipped up a cowl in the morning while he was at work and it was ready for him to give it to her that night. Darling MIL loved it so much, I made her another one in a different colour. The grey cowl is for DD Carmen and the white cowl is for DGD Keira-Lee. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I'm baaaack--and thank you Sue for hosting this session. After seeing all you're involved in, feel like I have to put MY feet up just to relax for you!
> 
> I'm also a Newbie to Lace Party, but let me add my welcome to you, Julie, Irene, Mary. It's a very enjoyable party, with very congenial people.
> 
> ...


Yes, at the moment the garden is delish! Am definitely enjoying it before any critters or diseases strike. This year the wild black caps have burrowed underground and landed full force in the flower corner. I would be totally ticked off except for the ripening black caps which I may be lucky enough to get before the birds do. So maybe this is nature's gift to me this year. There is always some good surprise to balance out the problems. And so many greens right now and herbs: would share them with everyone if possible.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I'm baaaack--and thank you Sue for hosting this session. After seeing all you're involved in, feel like I have to put MY feet up just to relax for you!
> 
> I'm also a Newbie to Lace Party, but let me add my welcome to you, Julie, Irene, Mary. It's a very enjoyable party, with very congenial people.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dell.

Lucky you getting some new needles.

Aue


wwwdel said:


> I'm baaaack--and thank you Sue for hosting this session. After seeing all you're involved in, feel like I have to put MY feet up just to relax for you!
> 
> I'm also a Newbie to Lace Party, but let me add my welcome to you, Julie, Irene, Mary. It's a very enjoyable party, with very congenial people.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This one is also for Keira-Lee. ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ros--beautiful; such a pretty color green.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Sue. Love your Arum!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> Ros--beautiful; such a pretty color green.


Thank you Dell. ????


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

Ros, those cowls are beautiful...also the baby set. Wow. I'm inspired. Great pictures.
Mary


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Ros--beautiful; such a pretty color green.


They are all lovely, Ros! :sm02:


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Funny/good ????thought: in reading your (Sue's) post regarding a yarn ball holder I'm wondering how a gerbil/hamster ball would work. They can be purchased at Pet Smart for $4.99, and several other pet/net sites. Yarn can be passed through top openings (there are several vent slots), and close securely. We had one of these when the kids were young for their gerbil; what a riot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--you are such a terrific knitter and so fast. It always astounds me to see your work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrh said:


> Ros, those cowls are beautiful...also the baby set. Wow. I'm inspired. Great pictures.
> Mary


Thank you Mary. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They are all lovely, Ros! :sm02:


Thank you Pam. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--you are such a terrific knitter and so fast. It always astounds me to see your work.


Thank you Tanya. I spend a lot of time on my own, it keeps me company. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I thought you haven't seen Jackson lately so here he is. Lil man just loves playing with water. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I thought you haven't seen Jackson lately so here he is. Lil man just loves playing with water. ????


What a little sweetie! Thank you for sharing and giving us all a smile! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely pictures Ros .
Sue ...I hope it is alright to post the following link but I thought a few may be interested .Elizabeth Lovick has re designed her web page .
http://www.northernlace.co.uk


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a little sweetie! Thank you for sharing and giving us all a smile! :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you Pam, you're welcome. He makes me smile too!!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, you're welcome. He makes me smile too. ????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Miss Pam said:


> What a little sweetie! Thank you for sharing and giving us all a smile! :sm02: :sm02:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Lovely pictures Ros .
> Sue ...I hope it is alright to post the following link but I thought a few may be interested .Elizabeth Lovick has re designed her web page .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk


Thank you Ann. Thanks for the link too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


Thank you Dell. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


julielacykntr said:


> Thanks Sue. Love your Arum!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Definitely. Thank you for sharing the link, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> Lovely pictures Ros .
> Sue ...I hope it is alright to post the following link but I thought a few may be interested .Elizabeth Lovick has re designed her web page .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics. Looks so at home there.

Sue


RosD said:


> I thought you haven't seen Jackson lately so here he is. Lil man just loves playing with water. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics. Looks so at home there.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, you're welcome. ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dell.  Glad you had a good day.

Ros, gorgeous work!!! Love the cowl and the baby sets etc. Thanks for the Jackson pics. 

Ann, enjoyed the link.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)
I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.



britgirl said:


> Here is a lacy bookmark pattern. Just a small project, that comprises four different stitch patterns. As some of you may know, Inreally like sampler-type patterns which allow you to get the flavourof different stitch patterns.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-a-lace-bookmark


I just stranded down some Anchor embroidary floss...pink-to-white. Bless you for this link!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb said:


> Lovely pictures Ros .
> Sue ...I hope it is alright to post the following link but I thought a few may be interested .Elizabeth Lovick has re designed her web page .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk


Thanks for the link Ann. She has some lovely patterns displayed.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> This is what I've been up to lately, a few requests and a baby set just because I wanted to knit it. My hubby said to me a few weeks ago "it's a shame you don't have a spare cowl". I asked him why and he said "it would be nice for his Mum, she wears a coat but her neck gets cold." So I whipped up a cowl in the morning while he was at work and it was ready for him to give it to her that night. Darling MIL loved it so much, I made her another one in a different colour. The grey cowl is for DD Carmen and the white cowl is for DGD Keira-Lee. ????


Ooooh! Beautiful. (missed the pics earlier)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely pictures Ros .
> Sue ...I hope it is alright to post the following link but I thought a few may be interested .Elizabeth Lovick has re designed her web page .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk


Very interested! Thanks Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, such beautiful work and a very happy MIL. Lovely :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I thought you haven't seen Jackson lately so here he is. Lil man just loves playing with water. ????


I was just going to ask for some photos. He is so cute and brightened a very wet morning seeing him play in the rain :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Lovely pictures Ros .
> Sue ...I hope it is alright to post the following link but I thought a few may be interested .Elizabeth Lovick has re designed her web page .
> http://www.northernlace.co.uk


Thanks for the thumbs up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, thank you so much for all the work on the file. It will be so much easier with it altogether. I do appreciate the effort :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Regarding the link I sent ..had time to scroll while having a coffee this morning and if you go far enough she talks of a book with small shawls and shows pictures which could be a help when doing the workshop .
Norma ...has your family settled well in Conway ? 
Karen ..thank you for your work .Not sure if I can download but will try later .
Easier to look at a Ravelry page ..Exploring Shawl Shapes 
http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/exploring-shawl-shapes


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ann yes they have. The GS with speech problems has a gang of buddies to go around with. He is over the moon as he has never had anyone his own age to play with. It is doing him the world of good :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ann yes they have. The GS with speech problems has a gang of buddies to go around with. He is over the moon as he has never had anyone his own age to play with. It is doing him the world of good :sm24:


 :sm24: That is so good to hear, Norma!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)
> I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.
> 
> I just stranded down some Anchor embroidary floss...pink-to-white. Bless you for this link!


Karen -- thank you for compiling the last session into a single PDF file. Nice job.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)
> I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.
> 
> I just stranded down some Anchor embroidary floss...pink-to-white. Bless you for this link!


Karen, thanks for this download. Now I can read through all the parts that I missed since I didn't want to take the time to read through 40 pages of that lace party. You are the best! 
Ps- how do you manage to un-strand things? I gues embroidery floss is not as hard to do as a ball of yarn. I remember you did that to make a pair of socks last year.

Hopefully in a few days I will have the lace socks that I am working on done..and can get a picture.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, gorgeous work!!! Love the cowl and the baby sets etc. Thanks for the Jackson pics. .


Thank you Bev, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)


Thank you so much Karen, I really appreciate it!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh! Beautiful. (missed the pics earlier)


Thank you Dell. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, such beautiful work and a very happy MIL. Lovely :sm24:


Thank you Norma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I was just going to ask for some photos. He is so cute and brightened a very wet morning seeing him play in the rain :sm24:


Thank you Norma, he brightens my day too. It's cold and wet here too!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That is so good to hear, Norma!


Same from me Norma. ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, glad to hear you GS has buddies to pal around with. Yay!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Julie, Ros and Bev. It is such a change for him. His school friends have always lived a good distance from him so sleepovers had to be arranged.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for doing that, Karen. I had already saved each entry into my Notes on iPad so I did not have to go back to look for them.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)
> I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.
> 
> I just stranded down some Anchor embroidary floss...pink-to-white. Bless you for this link!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am like you, but this time I am swatching too.

Sue


RosD said:


> Melanie, I must admit that I very rarely knit swatches, I could probably count them on one hand, but I must for the Shetland Shawl projects. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My oldest twin had a hamster and that was just what it looked like. I remember Daisy the hamster rolling all across the room. The yarn holder had something, a ribbon maybe attached so you could wear on the wrist. I googled it under "antique yarn holder" and found a pic of one just like it. I tried to give the link but it wouldn't work. It was fascinating to look at all the different ones. Go to "Images" and "View All", and it was like the second one from left on second row, unless the computer rearranges the pics.

I went to the pic and found a site for it. Supposedly dates from 1930's. I was not even born then, but wasn't aware that it wasn't new, but I guess it could have been my mother's.

http://www.retonthenet.co.uk/vintage-art-deco-nb-ware-multi-coloured-bakelite-ball-knitting-wool-string-yarn-holder-circa-1930s-5042-p.asp

Sue


julielacykntr said:


> Funny/good ????thought: in reading your (Sue's) post regarding a yarn ball holder I'm wondering how a gerbil/hamster ball would work. They can be purchased at Pet Smart for $4.99, and several other pet/net sites. Yarn can be passed through top openings (there are several vent slots), and close securely. We had one of these when the kids were young for their gerbil; what a riot.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Ann. I have saved it.

Sue


annweb said:


> Regarding the link I sent ..had time to scroll while having a coffee this morning and if you go far enough she talks of a book with small shawls and shows pictures which could be a help when doing the workshop .
> Norma ...has your family settled well in Conway ?
> Karen ..thank you for your work .Not sure if I can download but will try later .
> Easier to look at a Ravelry page ..Exploring Shawl Shapes
> http://www.ravelry.com/bundles/exploring-shawl-shapes


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is great that your GS has found some buddies there.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ann yes they have. The GS with speech problems has a gang of buddies to go around with. He is over the moon as he has never had anyone his own age to play with. It is doing him the world of good :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It is great that your GS has found some buddies there.
> 
> Sue


Thank you,Sue. He was very anxious about moving but has come out the other side with flying colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you,Sue. He was very anxious about moving but has come out the other side with flying colours!


That is great news!


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all
I have been checking the lace party lately. I really want to knit a Shetland shawl, and am spinning the finest I can. I have about 2000 metres done so far, and it's looking ok. Probably not as fine as the genuine article but should be ok. 
I am searching for a pattern that s easy ish for someone who has never knitted this project before. I can read charts, but the idea of mitering on borders Is a mental hurdle. Does anyone have any suggestions re patterns. 
Cheers
Jen


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great news!


Ditto from me! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me! :sm24:


Thank you, Pam. He is quite vulnerable so it is a joy to see him happy.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> This is what I've been up to lately, a few requests and a baby set just because I wanted to knit it. My hubby said to me a few weeks ago "it's a shame you don't have a spare cowl". I asked him why and he said "it would be nice for his Mum, she wears a coat but her neck gets cold." So I whipped up a cowl in the morning while he was at work and it was ready for him to give it to her that night. Darling MIL loved it so much, I made her another one in a different colour. The grey cowl is for DD Carmen and the white cowl is for DGD Keira-Lee. ????


Look at you whipping up all those beautiful things. Your MIL must be very happy. The baby set is beautiful for some baby.

Welcome to the new members! PS: it doesn't pay to get behind on reading. I missed yesterday and have 5-6 pages to read.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)
> I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.
> 
> I just stranded down some Anchor embroidary floss...pink-to-white. Bless you for this link!


Aren't you awesome, Karen, for consolidating everything. Thank you so much!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely work as always Ros 

Good news about your family's move Norma. Glad to hear your GS is settling in well and is happy.

:::waving::: Hi Chris!

Welcome Jen. We have a few spinners here too. 

No answer yet on Gerda so Rapunzel is getting her turn. I am slowly adding rows to First Gift as well.

My July vacation has been cancelled.  We will plan to go next year instead as there is not enough time to get done what we want/need to get done. There is a part on the helicopter that needs maintenance and it won't be back until mid-July. That leaves me only one weekend to get training which is not enough to finish up and prep for a check ride, and get the check ride done, before we would leave for Oshkosh and EAA Airventure. So we will wait to go until next year when I will be licensed and can fly at Oshkosh and we will have time to detail the helicopter for the judges. And here I was going to have twenty-two hours of driving each way, half of which I would be the passenger so would have a bunch of knitting time, lol. And with slightly over a week at Oshkosh there would have been additional knitting time there. Oh well, I'll still have my lunch hour at work to knit, and I will be able to stay current with the LP.

Hope all enjoy their day and will check in later.

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I am sorry about your vacation. That is a blow :sm25:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Jennydan said:


> Hi all
> I have been checking the lace party lately. I really want to knit a Shetland shawl, and am spinning the finest I can. I have about 2000 metres done so far, and it's looking ok. Probably not as fine as the genuine article but should be ok.
> I am searching for a pattern that s easy ish for someone who has never knitted this project before. I can read charts, but the idea of mitering on borders Is a mental hurdle. Does anyone have any suggestions re patterns.
> Cheers
> Jen


Jen -0- in our next Lace Party we are going to be "designing" a Shetland style shawl. It would be wonderful if you could join us and use your own yarn. You might want to familiarize yourself with the contents of the last Lace Party (Part I) wherein a lotof the terminology is covered. How wonderful that you have the skill to spin your own yarn for such a project.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely work as always Ros
> 
> Good news about your family's move Norma. Glad to hear your GS is settling in well and is happy.
> 
> ...


Bummer -- but maybe something else marvelous will happen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Jen -0- in our next Lace Party we are going to be "designing" a Shetland style shawl. It would be wonderful if you could join us and use your own yarn. You might want to familiarize yourself with the contents of the last Lace Party (Part I) wherein a lotof the terminology is covered. How wonderful that you have the skill to spin your own yarn for such a project.


Wonderful you can spin your own yarn :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I'm baaaack--and thank you Sue for hosting this session. After seeing all you're involved in, feel like I have to put MY feet up just to relax for you!
> 
> I'm also a Newbie to Lace Party, but let me add my welcome to you, Julie, Irene, Mary. It's a very enjoyable party, with very congenial people.
> 
> ...


I love mine!! they are from eknittingneedles too but are the 'Stitchberry's' I am sure they are the same... unless you got the nice think cables... mine are hollow tubes.. but the needles are great and they work very well.. I also picked up their DPN's!!! because I love them so much... I know you will be happy you got them... and Happy Birthday to you!!! (I'm probably late so belated wishes.. :sm01: )


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros those are so nice!!! and what a beautiful MIL you have... I can just see her now climbing over the wall!!! LOL she looks spry and lively... they really should look into activities that would hold her interest!!
Plus all the other cowls and baby items are beautiful.. you do such amazing work... I cannot believe you knitted one in a morning!!! I can't even think of knitting that fast :sm01:

julielacykntr that is a great idea!! we had one for a hampster! your right they are such a hoot... we loved to watch him exercise...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, glad to hear you GS has buddies to pal around with. Yay!


Ditto from me. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! Thank you for the great start, Sue. Working on swatches for DeEtta's Shetland is a great idea, and WIP's. I am beginning to have an endless supply of those. :sm17:

Welcome to all of our newbies! I hope you decide to stay. 

p.3

Melanie, I hope you have heard back about the shift in stitches by now. :sm19:

DFL, :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: It is so good to have family close by. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennydan said:


> Hi all
> I have been checking the lace party lately. I really want to knit a Shetland shawl, and am spinning the finest I can. I have about 2000 metres done so far, and it's looking ok. Probably not as fine as the genuine article but should be ok.
> I am searching for a pattern that s easy ish for someone who has never knitted this project before. I can read charts, but the idea of mitering on borders Is a mental hurdle. Does anyone have any suggestions re patterns.
> Cheers
> Jen


We just finished a 2 week introduction to Shetland Lace Shawls. Belle (DeEtta) is teaching us.. there is a PDF file that Kiaxiang (Karen) put together for us... if you scroll up or maybe on the next page it is all there... DeEtta has a way of doing this where there is very little grafting to do.. :sm01: in 2 weeks we will have our samples made and she will carry us through the next phase of designing and making our own!! and with you spinning the yarn it will be even more special for you :sm01:


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thought the metal wrist/bracelet holder you posted was unique! The yarn ball wrist holder looks good also, and reminds me of the craft Christmas ornaments robe filled. Both are interesting;thanks for posting Sue ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Bummer -- but maybe something else marvelous will happen.


Echoing DeEtta. What a disappointment for you, Melanie. :sm03:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros thanks for our 'Jackson' fix!!! LOL.... he is such a cutie.. and just like a little boy... out there all bundled up in his bare feet!! 

Norma I am glad you GS is doing well... it is such a relief to know he is making friends and enjoying his move...

We heard from my Son last night.. he had to call 'Pop's' for his fathers day!! he sounds great and he said he is very happy!! I am so glad.. I also told him I need to hear from him more.. LOL also my daughter called so my hubby had a very nice Father's Day!!! I'm so happy for him.. he took on a lot when he married me.. LOL

Melanie I am sorry about your trip... what a let down.. but a year goes by so fast... We are also not going to make our vacation to the family reunion.. I'm upset about it but what can be done!!! win the lottery... LOL that would only help with a part of the reason we can't go.. but there will be other times.. I think it would work best if I could go after the end of summer and before the snow fly's... but still it won't be this year... so I do understand the disappointment... we will just have it to look forward to next time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, I am sorry about your vacation. That is a blow :sm25:


Ditto from me! Melanie. :sm25:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


That's lovely, DFL! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks, Ros. The needles are the Stitchberry with the hollow cord--the set of 15. Hoping it doesn't take a long time to get here. Had been thinking of getting a set, but not enthused about trying that on eBay! All my other circs are either nylon (old, but sturdy), or aluminum--short stiff cords, and slippery.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My July vacation has been cancelled.  We will plan to go next year instead as there is not enough time to get done what we want/need to get done. There is a part on the helicopter that needs maintenance and it won't be back until mid-July. That leaves me only one weekend to get training which is not enough to finish up and prep for a check ride, and get the check ride done, before we would leave for Oshkosh and EAA Airventure. So we will wait to go until next year when I will be licensed and can fly at Oshkosh and we will have time to detail the helicopter for the judges. And here I was going to have twenty-two hours of driving each way, half of which I would be the passenger so would have a bunch of knitting time, lol. And with slightly over a week at Oshkosh there would have been additional knitting time there. Oh well, I'll still have my lunch hour at work to knit, and I will be able to stay current with the LP.
> 
> Hope all enjoy their day and will check in later.
> 
> Melanie


Disappointing about your trip. ???? Good that you can do it next year and be totally prepared. I'm lining up my knitting projects for our drive to Hilton Head in a few weeks. Much as you hate to swatch, I need to do a swatch before starting a top. My other one didn't work out and it is probably because I didn't swatch or thought I was thinner than I am. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Re the vacation: it is what it is and not totally unexpected. We were really rushing to get my training completed (time off from work and traveling to another state). With the repair issue (not expected) there just won't be time. We had decided to go to Oshkosh this year so that I could cross off a bucket list item (flying AT Oshkosh) which is even better than the original bucket list item (flying TO Oshkosh) so another year won't kill me and I will be more experienced then too. And next year is the 50th anniversary of our particular helicopter manufacturer so there should be a big turnout (and maybe some swag, lol). We are fortunate that as rotorcraft people we do actually get to fly every day. Fixed wing (regular planes) people have to park their planes once they get there and cannot fly out until they leave, just too much traffic with the daily air shows. If you are at all interested in general aviation (non-commercial) and military aviation it is worth going to the airshow - eleven days of planes, planes, and more planes, and a few helicopters thrown in.

Thanks for commiserating with me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


Very pretty DFL. I don't know if I am a fan of nupps or not, having never done them. I do know I am relieved when I am done with bobbles in a pattern so probably wouldn't be a huge fan, though I like how they look.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> We heard from my Son last night.. he had to call 'Pop's' for his fathers day!! he sounds great and he said he is very happy!! I am so glad.. I also told him I need to hear from him more.. LOL also my daughter called so my hubby had a very nice Father's Day!!! I'm so happy for him.. he took on a lot when he married me.. LOL
> 
> Melanie I am sorry about your trip... what a let down.. but a year goes by so fast... We are also not going to make our vacation to the family reunion.. I'm upset about it but what can be done!!! win the lottery... LOL that would only help with a part of the reason we can't go.. but there will be other times.. I think it would work best if I could go after the end of summer and before the snow fly's... but still it won't be this year... so I do understand the disappointment... we will just have it to look forward to next time!


So glad to hear your son is happy. He had a few rough months a while back so this is good news.

Think of the yarn and needles you would have if you won the lottery!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


That is lovely DFL. Definitely a lot of nupps!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Disappointing about your trip. ???? Good that you can do it next year and be totally prepared. I'm lining up my knitting projects for our drive to Hilton Head in a few weeks. Much as you hate to swatch, I need to do a swatch before starting a top. My other one didn't work out and it is probably because I didn't swatch or thought I was thinner than I am. ????


I think I have a trick mirror in my bathroom. Sometimes when I see myself in another mirror I look wider, lol.

I am guessing your drive to Hilton Head is going to take about the same as my drive would have. Hope you don't have to tow a trailer though, that does slow us down a bit.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome Chris & Jen

Got a wedding invite from someone I don't even know! My niece got on Facebook, & figured out that the bride is most likely the granddaughter of a 1st cousin. Have maybe(?) met her mother once. The cousin & I were close when we were little kids, but lived quite a ways apart & grew apart with the distance & age. Have seen the cousin perhaps a handful of times since growing up. Soliciting opinions--send the couple a present, or just a nice congratulatory card???


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Can imagine the joy for your GS Norma as my middle one (with autism ) can easily get left out in peer groups .
Hope he continues to be treated as an equal with the other children .
Melanie and Ronie .Bad news re holidays but I have a really strong inclination that fate plays a part.
Jen ...great to spin your own yarn and starting the Shetland with De Etta should be a big bonus .
Barbara ..are you feeling better ? Seems you plan on a few projects while away .
DFL ...goodness me ,what a lot of nupps there are in that .It is a beautiful piece .


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Have never done nupps (or bobbles in knitting), so don't know how I'd like doing them, either. But they certainly do make a pretty pattern. What a nice swatch, DFL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, I am sorry about your vacation. That is a blow :sm25:


Agreed, it is a pity the part won't be there in time for you to take the time off.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

What a great group! I would love to join and will post my WIP (of which there are many!). I can rarely resist starting a new project no matter how many are waiting. Sigh. Keep on knitting. Currently struggling with Love of Spiders shawl-need help from the designer as to where I went wrong. Frogging ahead!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, that is lovely. I don't mind nupps but so many????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


Very 'frameable'!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JeanneW said:


> What a great group! I would love to join and will post my WIP (of which there are many!). I can rarely resist starting a new project no matter how many are waiting. Sigh. Keep on knitting. Currently struggling with Love of Spiders shawl-need help from the designer as to where I went wrong. Frogging ahead!


Oh rats! It is a pity to have to frog. Welcome and we look forward to pics of wips.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for those of you unable to get away this summer. We have been fortunate, having spent a couple of days at the beach last month. Today is going to be one of the hottest days yet, and I wish that I could be there now. Two of my daughters and their families are way at the beach right now, one in North Carolina and the other in Virginia. I can just dream a little. I love the sea and miss not living there. Anyway here are a couple of beach pics to look at.

These are at Seaham in Co. Durham, the area that I think of as home. Swimming here is not for the faint-hearted. This is the North Sea. The waters are really cold here. Seaham is situated at 54 degrees of latitude, almost as far north as Moscow. As relates to North America, that would be on a par with Labrador. Despite that, there is nothing like walking along the beach and breathing the bracing sea air.

Here the beach is bordered by steep cliffs, containing countless caves. Historically thus was a coal producing area, with the coal seams reaching under the North Sea, but the coal industry is no more.


Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good. I don't mind Nupps, as long as I remember to do them loosely. 150 is a lot, and they do eat up the yarn.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Jen and Jeanne. Glad to have you both.

Gorgeous swatch, DFL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A close up of the weaving I did yesterday, I did the whole row of feathers, plus started the in-between row. Looks a bit scruffy, but my tutor was quite happy that I had got it all done- The last two times I've been there I've been knitting gloves.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You did make some progress. Will it be fully covered with feathers. Also, what sort of feathers are they? You may already have told us, but I can't remember.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> A close up of the weaving I did yesterday, I did the whole row of feathers, plus started the in-between row. Looks a bit scruffy, but my tutor was quite happy that I had got it all done- The last two times I've been there I've been knitting gloves.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, those are great photos. Great area :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A close up of the weaving I did yesterday, I did the whole row of feathers, plus started the in-between row. Looks a bit scruffy, but my tutor was quite happy that I had got it all done- The last two times I've been there I've been knitting gloves.


It looks great, Julie. I am glad you did it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You did make some progress. Will it be fully covered with feathers. Also, what sort of feathers are they? You may already have told us, but I can't remember.
> 
> Sue


It will be mostly feathers, Sue, with a band of the Taniko weaving at the end, it is then reversed, so that will be at the top. The feathers are just hen's feathers- it can get very pricey if they are exotic feathers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks great, Julie. I am glad you did it!


Thank you, Norma! It was good to get out of the house.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Welcome Chris & Jen
> 
> Got a wedding invite from someone I don't even know! My niece got on Facebook, & figured out that the bride is most likely the granddaughter of a 1st cousin. Have maybe(?) met her mother once. The cousin & I were close when we were little kids, but lived quite a ways apart & grew apart with the distance & age. Have seen the cousin perhaps a handful of times since growing up. Soliciting opinions--send the couple a present, or just a nice congratulatory card???


I think just do a congratulatory card would be appropriate in this situation.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sorry for those of you unable to get away this summer. We have been fortunate, having spent a couple of days at the beach last month. Today is going to be one of the hottest days yet, and I wish that I could be there now. Two of my daughters and their families are way at the beach right now, one in North Carolina and the other in Virginia. I can just dream a little. I love the sea and miss not living there. Anyway here are a couple of beach pics to look at.
> 
> These are at Seaham in Co. Durham, the area that I think of as home. Swimming here is not for the faint-hearted. This is the North Sea. The waters are really cold here. Seaham is situated at 54 degrees of latitude, almost as far north as Moscow. As relates to North America, that would be on a par with Labrador. Despite that, there is nothing like walking along the beach and breathing the bracing sea air.
> 
> ...


Wonderful photos, Sue! 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A close up of the weaving I did yesterday, I did the whole row of feathers, plus started the in-between row. Looks a bit scruffy, but my tutor was quite happy that I had got it all done- The last two times I've been there I've been knitting gloves.


Julie - that looks great! Well done. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

So far there are at least 4 of us with drop spindles. 2 with wheels (not the motorcycle Toni!). I don't have any form of roving...and it's going to be moving time for the next 2 weeks. I'll probably have to use my portable to chat until we have a phone line re-established --> hopefully the same # so I don't have to reconfigure my modem settings.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome Jeanne.

Woohoo Julie--keep on keepin' on. Looking good-what a way to feather your nest! (grin)

Great pics, Sue. Especially like the one framed by the cave mouth.

Thanks, Pam. That's kinda what I thought--not knowing her or her parents--& very rarely seeing grands. (Thought it a bit cheeky of her--maybe just asking for a present?!)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Welcome Jeanne.
> 
> Woohoo Julie--keep on keepin' on. Looking good-what a way to feather your nest! (grin)
> 
> ...


I have to agree - it does seem a bit cheeky! :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have a trick mirror in my bathroom. Sometimes when I see myself in another mirror I look wider, lol.
> 
> I am guessing your drive to Hilton Head is going to take about the same as my drive would have. Hope you don't have to tow a trailer though, that does slow us down a bit.


No trailer, just my husband's golf clubs. ⛳????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Welcome Chris & Jen
> 
> Got a wedding invite from someone I don't even know! My niece got on Facebook, & figured out that the bride is most likely the granddaughter of a 1st cousin. Have maybe(?) met her mother once. The cousin & I were close when we were little kids, but lived quite a ways apart & grew apart with the distance & age. Have seen the cousin perhaps a handful of times since growing up. Soliciting opinions--send the couple a present, or just a nice congratulatory card???


If you had to look up who they were, I would only send a card. My 2 cents.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Can imagine the joy for your GS Norma as my middle one (with autism ) can easily get left out in peer groups .
> Hope he continues to be treated as an equal with the other children .
> Melanie and Ronie .Bad news re holidays but I have a really strong inclination that fate plays a part.
> Jen ...great to spin your own yarn and starting the Shetland with De Etta should be a big bonus .
> ...


I am coming around slowly Ann, thanks for asking. I think the medicine is helping. No episodes yesterday, just some nausea and lethargy. Feeling a tad better today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, those are great photos. Great area :sm24:


Agree, and it does not sound like swimming temperature water.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Welcome Jeanne.
> 
> Woohoo Julie--keep on keepin' on. Looking good-what a way to feather your nest! (grin)
> 
> ...


A card is all that is necessary with the relationship. I have grandchildren of cousins who contact me with wedding invitations and their parents don't even send a Christmas card once a year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I am coming around slowly Ann, thanks for asking. I think the medicine is helping. No episodes yesterday, just some nausea and lethargy. Feeling a tad better today.


Pleased to hear that! I do hope it continues.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have been enjoying things from the garden. 5 zucchini so far, 3 yellow squash, green onions, 3 banana peppers, 3 gypsy peppers, a hand full of sugar peas. I see tiny cucumbers and the second planting of lettuce is up. Need more space! The cucumbers are taking over the area as I didn't get something for them to climb on. Turnips were woody and so were the radishes. Maybe I started them too late.

Off to knit we are having 95° to 100+ degree weather. Feels like August.

Working on wip projects but just cast on another one. 
Second Pfeilraupe (from point), Forest Paths cowl, Earl Grey socks, another cap for charity :sm12: just for start. Must finish something to release needles. 

I have caught Castonites! It appears to be a bad case. :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Pleased to hear that! I do hope it continues.


Thanks, Norma. Me too!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome JeanneW. Most of us here have castonitis so you will fit right in. Seems we run out of needles faster than we finish projects, lol.

Wonderful photos Sue. Thanks for sharing. I have always loved rocky coastlines. Lots of interesting things to see.

Good work so far Julie(NZ). Glad you are getting out and about. note: I am adding the NZ as we now have two Julies. The other Julie is in the US and I will note as such when commenting. 

Del, I am with the others on the wedding invitation. If you do not have a relationship with them I would send a card and consider the invitation like an announcement. My mother cannot send just a card to strangers, she is compelled to send money even though her finances are limited.

Another row of Rapunzel done during lunch today. I am still way back on clue 2 but since my rows grow from 550 to 850 they take a while and I have three or four vertical repeats to do (18 rows each). This shawl will have ruffles


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I have caught Castonites! It appears to be a bad case. :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie - that looks great! Well done. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Welcome Jeanne.
> 
> Woohoo Julie--keep on keepin' on. Looking good-what a way to feather your nest! (grin)
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I am coming around slowly Ann, thanks for asking. I think the medicine is helping. No episodes yesterday, just some nausea and lethargy. Feeling a tad better today.


Hopefully a tad more improved by now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have been enjoying things from the garden. 5 zucchini so far, 3 yellow squash, green onions, 3 banana peppers, 3 gypsy peppers, a hand full of sugar peas. I see tiny cucumbers and the second planting of lettuce is up. Need more space! The cucumbers are taking over the area as I didn't get something for them to climb on. Turnips were woody and so were the radishes. Maybe I started them too late.
> 
> Off to knit we are having 95° to 100+ degree weather. Feels like August.
> 
> ...


lol! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome JeanneW. Most of us here have castonitis so you will fit right in. Seems we run out of needles faster than we finish projects, lol.
> 
> Wonderful photos Sue. Thanks for sharing. I have always loved rocky coastlines. Lots of interesting things to see.
> 
> ...


Well done on your Rapunzel, Melanie, they are getting to be long rows. Thank you for your solution to the name issue, I was wondering what would be the best way of identifying who was who?!!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Barb, Tricia, & Melanie. Have also decided a card will do.

Barb, sounds like slow going--thankfully the right direction, though.

Castonitis--yup! Have been known to take needles out of WIPs that have aged many years (then put those WIPs usually on safety pins! for further aging, instead of just ripping). :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks Barb, Tricia, & Melanie. Have also decided a card will do.
> 
> Barb, sounds like slow going--thankfully the right direction, though.
> 
> Castonitis--yup! Have been known to take needles out of WIPs that have aged many years (then put those WIPs usually on safety pins! for further aging, instead of just ripping). :sm09: :sm12:


And UFO status, perhaps?!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> And UFO status, perhaps?!


Oh, yeah, definitely that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, yeah, definitely that!


 :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully a tad more improved by now!


I'm getting there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm getting there!


I am glad for you, Barbara!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, do enjoy your castonis. I always love catching it :sm02:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


This is very nice DFL. Are you designing another shawl for us to knit in the fall?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Re the vacation: it is what it is and not totally unexpected. We were really rushing to get my training completed (time off from work and traveling to another state). With the repair issue (not expected) there just won't be time. We had decided to go to Oshkosh this year so that I could cross off a bucket list item (flying AT Oshkosh) which is even better than the original bucket list item (flying TO Oshkosh) so another year won't kill me and I will be more experienced then too. And next year is the 50th anniversary of our particular helicopter manufacturer so there should be a big turnout (and maybe some swag, lol). We are fortunate that as rotorcraft people we do actually get to fly every day. Fixed wing (regular planes) people have to park their planes once they get there and cannot fly out until they leave, just too much traffic with the daily air shows. If you are at all interested in general aviation (non-commercial) and military aviation it is worth going to the airshow - eleven days of planes, planes, and more planes, and a few helicopters thrown in.
> 
> Thanks for commiserating with me.


EAA - experimental aircraft association. Was you helicopter an experimental design? Or is it just modifications? Hope we are all still around next year to see lots of pics from you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all. Finally got a chance to get over here. Only 12 pages behind! Thanks Sue for getting us started for these 2 weeks. I am
mainly working on the First Gift shawl and Test knitting for Toni. 

Welcome to all the newcomers. So nice to have you here and sharing your wips. Julielacykntr, your Alberta shawl is a beauty. Lovely yarn and color too. 

Love those bookmarks Sue. What a great way of trying new patterns. 

Great buy on those needles Del. And happy belated birthday. Hope it was a good one. 
Pg 3


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Pam. He is quite vulnerable so it is a joy to see him happy.


It certainly is a joy to see him so happy Norma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Look at you whipping up all those beautiful things. Your MIL must be very happy. The baby set is beautiful for some baby.
> 
> Welcome to the new members! PS: it doesn't pay to get behind on reading. I missed yesterday and have 5-6 pages to read.


Thank you Barbara. Hi and welcome to new members too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely work as always Ros
> 
> Good news about your family's move Norma. Glad to hear your GS is settling in well and is happy.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie and I'm so sorry your vacation was cancelled. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros those are so nice!!! and what a beautiful MIL you have... I can just see her now climbing over the wall!!! LOL she looks spry and lively... they really should look into activities that would hold her interest!!
> Plus all the other cowls and baby items are beautiful.. you do such amazing work... I cannot believe you knitted one in a morning!!! I can't even think of knitting that fast :sm01:
> 
> julielacykntr that is a great idea!! we had one for a hampster! your right they are such a hoot... we loved to watch him exercise...


Thank you Ronie, I do love my darling MIL very much, she's about 5 foot tall so it was definitely a bit of effort to scramble over the wall. ????. Now about her cowl, it was 2 strands of 8ply knitted together and it was a short one, so it knitted up thick and fast. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros thanks for our 'Jackson' fix!!! LOL.... he is such a cutie.. and just like a little boy... out there all bundled up in his bare feet!!
> 
> Norma I am glad you GS is doing well... it is such a relief to know he is making friends and enjoying his move...
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie, I'm sorry that you can't get to your family reunion. ????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, as usual Ros. You are amazing. And what a thoughtful thing to do for your mil. She sure looks like she likes it. 

Tanya, what a wonderful abundance in your garden. I have back caps here too. Just noticed them this year. But they are in a place that is hard to reach without getting stuck by all the thorns. So I will leave them for the birds!

Ros, the cowl for Keira-Lee is a lovely color. And thank you for sharing Jackson with us. So good to see that smile again. 

Thank you for the link Ann. I saved it and will read later.

Norma great to hear that your family has settled in to their new space and gs has already made friends. 
Pg 6


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> This is the swatch I've been working on for the Estonian piece. It is quite large. It is a cross between the Crown Prince and has over 150 nupps in 39 stitches x 78 rows!!!!! I may reduce the number of nupps because they literally "eat" your yarn. I love nupps, but not everyone does. I also thought that those of you who are brave could do beads instead...but we'll see what happens!!! Either way, this motif will either be used or framed for "wall art". The yarn is fingering; has a bit of oil in it. I loved it for this motif.


Beautiful DFL. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JeanneW said:


> What a great group! I would love to join and will post my WIP (of which there are many!). I can rarely resist starting a new project no matter how many are waiting. Sigh. Keep on knitting. Currently struggling with Love of Spiders shawl-need help from the designer as to where I went wrong. Frogging ahead!


Hi Jeanne, welcome, I hope you stay, we are a friendly, chatty group. We love to see photos of everything!!! Sorry you have to visit the frog pond. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sorry for those of you unable to get away this summer. We have been fortunate, having spent a couple of days at the beach last month. Today is going to be one of the hottest days yet, and I wish that I could be there now. Two of my daughters and their families are way at the beach right now, one in North Carolina and the other in Virginia. I can just dream a little. I love the sea and miss not living there. Anyway here are a couple of beach pics to look at.
> 
> These are at Seaham in Co. Durham, the area that I think of as home. Swimming here is not for the faint-hearted. This is the North Sea. The waters are really cold here. Seaham is situated at 54 degrees of latitude, almost as far north as Moscow. As relates to North America, that would be on a par with Labrador. Despite that, there is nothing like walking along the beach and breathing the bracing sea air.
> 
> ...


Love the photos Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It looks great, Julie. I am glad you did it!


Same from Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I have to agree - it does seem a bit cheeky! :sm01:


I think so too!! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from Julie. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I am coming around slowly Ann, thanks for asking. I think the medicine is helping. No episodes yesterday, just some nausea and lethargy. Feeling a tad better today.


I'm glad you are feeling a tad better Barbara, hope you feel a whole lot better soon. ????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jen, wonderful that you are spinning wool to do the Shetland! I also spin, but mine never turns out fine enough. I see people here have guided you to the information we have just been learning from DeEtta. 

Melanie, sorry your vacation plans have fallen through. But it sounds like you have taken it all in stride and will make the best of it!

Ronie, so glad your son is doing well and that both kids called to wish your dh a happy Father's Day. Sorry you won't be able to make your family reunion this year. 

Very beautiful work in that swatch DFL. I love how you used nupps to make the lovely design. Not sure I would want to do that many though. 
Pg 10


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Working on wip projects but just cast on another one.
> Second Pfeilraupe (from point), Forest Paths cowl, Earl Grey socks, another cap for charity :sm12: just for start. Must finish something to release needles.
> 
> I have caught Castonites! It appears to be a bad case. :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


Eeek!!! I have a bad case of Castonitis as well, I'm just thinking about what to cast on now, even though I have a few WIPs. ???? P12


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeanne, sounds like you will fit right in with this group as it seems most of can't resist starting those new projects. Sorry you may have to do some frogging. I just had to also!

Sue, thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures of the sea. I like the one looking through the stone arch too. 

Nice going on the weaving Julie. I do love the feathers. 

Barbara, glad you are starting to feel a bit better. Hilton Head is such a pretty place. Hope you will be all better by then so you can enjoy!
Pg11


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jeanne, sounds like you will fit right in with this group as it seems most of can't resist starting those new projects. Sorry you may have to do some frogging. I just had to also!
> 
> Sue, thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures of the sea. I like the one looking through the stone arch too.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Jeanne. Glad to have you here. Look forward to seeing some [pics. Hope you don't have to visit the frog pond.

Sue


JeanneW said:


> What a great group! I would love to join and will post my WIP (of which there are many!). I can rarely resist starting a new project no matter how many are waiting. Sigh. Keep on knitting. Currently struggling with Love of Spiders shawl-need help from the designer as to where I went wrong. Frogging ahead!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> EAA - experimental aircraft association. Was you helicopter an experimental design? Or is it just modifications? Hope we are all still around next year to see lots of pics from you.


Yes, it is an experimental kit built. You have to build it yourself (although you can buy ones that other people finished). Not for the non-mechanical but you will have a nice machine shop and a lot of good tools by the time you finish it. Not too many modifications other than safety upgrades. She seats two, cruises around 90 mph, and has almost a two hour range. And is wicked fun to fly  My avatar is me during my first solo.

Here is DH and the helo at the EAA Airventure Oshkosh in 2014 - we won reserve grand champion for the build.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well dang, number two of three has occurred. My belly dance class, which I call happy hour, has been cancelled. We are a small group that have been dancing together for years. It is not a hard class but we all enjoy just dancing together. The instructor is moving to Missouri to be with her mother and sister as they are all getting up there in years. I wish her well  She already has a teaching gig lined up so she will still be dancing. Oh well, guess I should just go back to the studio and take classes that increase my skills. 

I wonder what the third thing will be. Y'all know these sorts of things happen in threes. First no vacation, second no belly dance. 

Well it is bed time here so I will sign off for now. 

Hope all have a good night, or day for you down under gals


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Loveyourpictures,Sue.

Sorryall,wehadaleakintherainandthekeyboardgotwet.Don'tknowifitwillbeokwhenitdriesout.

Julie,yourweavingiswonderful.Can'twaittoseeitfinished.

DFL,wonderfulswatch.

Dell,IlovetheideaofagingyourWIPs.

Melanie,sorryaboutthebellydancingandvacation.Ilovethestoryonyouhomebuilthelocopter.

Night.Maybethiswillbedriedoutbytomorrow.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Melanie--nice looking bird--and the guy ain't bad either!!  

In my much younger days had taken a class in belly dance--what fun; but there was no continuation of classes--just the basics, for a Community Ed class. Sorry your instructor won't be there, but hey--the group can still get together & dance.

Bev, what a bummer. :sm03: Kinda funny, tho', the way the space bar isn't working--rain makes everything run together! :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Sorryall,wehadaleakintherainandthekeyboardgotwet.Don'tknowifitwillbeokwhenitdriesout.
> 
> Oh, forgot to say - you could unplug the keyboard from everything, flip it over & remove the bottom to dry off whatever moisture is still there. I'd leave it upside down while you're wiping it out--just to be sure the keys aren't displaced. The bottom is just held in place by some recessed Phillips head screws.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well dang, number two of three has occurred. My belly dance class, which I call happy hour, has been cancelled. We are a small group that have been dancing together for years. It is not a hard class but we all enjoy just dancing together. The instructor is moving to Missouri to be with her mother and sister as they are all getting up there in years. I wish her well  She already has a teaching gig lined up so she will still be dancing. Oh well, guess I should just go back to the studio and take classes that increase my skills.
> 
> I wonder what the third thing will be. Y'all know these sorts of things happen in threes. First no vacation, second no belly dance.
> 
> ...


Things often do come in clusters! Mine are usually 4 or more, hoping nothing else happens, Melanie- the exception to 'proove the rule'!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, do enjoy your castonis. I always love catching it :sm02:


I just need to get over it long enough to finish some things. The problem is needle availability (and getting wip projects completed). I think I would get more done if I worked on one project at a time and have fewer wip. Sometimes I lose the pattern or forget what it was. Those projects have to be frogged and the time spent on them lost. :sm13:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Buying the 2- or 3-pack of electronic air cans will help too. A few long puffs (the can will almost freeze your spraying hand) will help "freeze" the unwanted moisture. You may want to spend the extra $ for a spare mouse and/or keyboard. We're on our 2-nth keyboard...and at least almost a decade worth of mice.

Don't try having more than one USB mouse...it'll work...but only if your "partner" is cooperating with you. :sm23: 


wwwdel said:


> eshlemania said:
> 
> 
> > Sorryall,wehadaleakintherainandthekeyboardgotwet.Don'tknowifitwillbeokwhenitdriesout.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, thank you for your kind thoughts re the family!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, she is beautiful. I can quite see way you and DH won a prize :sm24
Edit Sorry about your class.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to meet you Jeanne .
Del good decision re wedding .
Sue ..been on a few beaches up there .The thing which sticks in my memory is Jim and I standing watching the birds coming and going to the cliff sides.Another visit to a broad beach when the children were small with not a person in sight .
Julie ..super work and hope the outing cheered you.
Pam ..agree about card .Having been conned at one time I am very wary of being invited to something wondering if there is an ulterior motive .shame that the actions of one person can affect our natural instincts .
Barbara ..golf clubs ! When we had our house in Spain we had to buy a car which the golf clubs would fit into !Hope the improvement continues .
Melanie ...looks great but I would be fearful of taking a ride .OK I am not being invited anyway !!
Tricia ...good gardening .
Caryn ...sorry you are frogging .
Bev ..oh deary me what a shame and hope it dries out alright .
Norma ..no mention of what you are knitting so are you resting?
Hope all are progressing well with your projects .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, not knitting....no! I am going to start swatches for DeEttas class today. Does any one remember the Entrelac shawl? I was not happy it with so I am doing version 2 and it is going well. Photo when I have finished the third tier :sm26: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

orma,lookigforwardtopicsofetrelac.differetkeysareotworkigow.

DelladKare,thaksfortheideaofdryigoutkeyoard.Iwilletryigthose.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Poor you Bev. I see it is a struggle .
Look forward to seeing it Norma .I did some lace on the one you started us on and fitting the right pattern was quite awkward .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Poor you Bev. I see it is a struggle .
> Look forward to seeing it Norma .I did some lace on the one you started us on and fitting the right pattern was quite awkward .


Yes, it is tricky so there is a bit of fiddling going on :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, glad you are starting to feel a bit better. Hilton Head is such a pretty place. Hope you will be all better by then so you can enjoy!
> Pg11


I think I will be better. Each day is an improvement. My knitting buddy and I get together most Tuesday's to knit and it was my turn to go to her house today. We had an earlier than normal day planned to go out for lunch, drop by a yarn store and join in their knitting group. She is so thoughtful, yesterday she called and offered to come out here knowing I wasn't at my best. We have a good time regardless of what we do.

Thanks, Ros for your good wishes, too. I almost feel normal today and actually did some weaving yesterday.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LOL!! Bev, your keyboard problem is rather funny! Reminds me of a typewriter I had at one office mumblymumbly years ago. The electronics got wonky and the keys got mixed up. For example, if you wanted the letter i you pressed the d key. Whole thing was messed up but like anything else, you just learned it.

Tricia, good luck with finishing some WIP's. 

Norma, didn't you do the lace entrelac shawl? I remember it being pretty. Enjoy version 2.

Ann, if we lived near each other and you wanted to go for a ride, you certainly would be welcome.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I think I will be better. Each day is an improvement. My knitting buddy and I get together most Tuesday's to knit and it was my turn to go to her house today. We had an earlier than normal day planned to go out for lunch, drop by a yarn store and join in their knitting group. She is so thoughtful, yesterday she called and offered to come out here knowing I wasn't at my best. We have a good time regardless of what we do.
> 
> Thanks, Ros for your good wishes, too. I almost feel normal today and actually did some weaving yesterday.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, I started it twice but didn't like it so frogged!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yes, it is an experimental kit built. You have to build it yourself (although you can buy ones that other people finished). Not for the non-mechanical but you will have a nice machine shop and a lot of good tools by the time you finish it. Not too many modifications other than safety upgrades. She seats two, cruises around 90 mph, and has almost a two hour range. And is wicked fun to fly  My avatar is me during my first solo.
> 
> Here is DH and the helo at the EAA Airventure Oshkosh in 2014 - we won reserve grand champion for the build.


Cannot imagine building something like this. It is great looking and I can see why you won the prize. My brother in law has a modified ultra light. He and his buddies periodically fly somewhere for breakfast. I to him and my sister the toy people. They have a sail boat, ski boat, jet skis, restored Jensen car, motorcycles, etc. etc. I'm the quiet boring one who they can't understand about all the yarn. Their loss, I say!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good to meet you Jeanne .
> Del good decision re wedding .
> Sue ..been on a few beaches up there .The thing which sticks in my memory is Jim and I standing watching the birds coming and going to the cliff sides.Another visit to a broad beach when the children were small with not a person in sight .
> Julie ..super work and hope the outing cheered you.
> ...


Thanks Ann! It is always good to get out of the house, and I really enjoy the Marae experience.
My major WIP is growing, the Perfuffle as well, but I've not yet photographed that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Cannot imagine building something like this. It is great looking and I can see why you won the prize. My brother in law has a modified ultra light. He and his buddies periodically fly somewhere for breakfast. I to him and my sister the toy people. They have a sail boat, ski boat, jet skis, restored Jensen car, motorcycles, etc. etc. I'm the quiet boring one who they can't understand about all the yarn. Their loss, I say!


DH and I are definitely toy people, lol! But I also knit so I guess I am the odd duck  Your relatives have a nice toy box! We take the helicopter out for lunch which is really fun so I can appreciate the breakfast fly-outs. You can definitely attract a crowd landing next to a restaurant (must have permission from the land owner first). That is the neat thing about helicopters, they can land just about anywhere - no airport needed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, I started it twice but didn't like it so frogged!


Bummer about the frogging but if you are not happy with it no sense trudging on. Good luck with the next one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that is beautiful!!! and you Nupps are all equal in size and look great! I like that yarn too... what is it?? I love how your stitches show up so well... I think that after making this I would frame it!! LOL

wwwdel I personally would send a card... if you don't even know her then I think anything from you would be a surprise.... sometimes familys get all caught up in these things... I get friend requests from family members I don't know... or even heard of... LOL I friended a daughter of my nephew a few months back and quickly turned off notifications from her... sweet looking girl.. and she was so sweet growing up.. but these teenage years have a mouth on them that I don't care to read or see... LOL I don't dare tell her dad what I see... but I am sure he is aware of all of it.. 

Melanie I grew up around 'Air Show's' what we didn't go to we saw from my back yard.. :sm01: Back in the 60's Moffett Field (Mnt View Ca) held them all the time.. and my Dad flew... then my brothers got involved but as far as I know none of them ever got their pilots license. It sounds like you are well on your way!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just stopping in quickly. I had a bad dizzy attack during the night, so just staying in bed for now. Hopefully I will get up later and reply to the earlier posts.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Bummer about the frogging but if you are not happy with it no sense trudging on. Good luck with the next one


Cheers :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just stopping in quickly. I had a bad dizzy attack during the night, so just staying in bed for now. Hopefully I will get up later and reply to the earlier posts.
> 
> Sue


Do hope you improve quickly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ann! It is always good to get out of the house, and I really enjoy the Marae experience.
> My major WIP is growing, the Perfuffle as well, but I've not yet photographed that.


That is coming along nicely :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Melanie I grew up around 'Air Show's' what we didn't go to we saw from my back yard.. :sm01: Back in the 60's Moffett Field (Mnt View Ca) held them all the time.. and my Dad flew... then my brothers got involved but as far as I know none of them ever got their pilots license. It sounds like you are well on your way!!


Moffet Field is famous. You must have seen some great air shows! My stepfather started his license and so did a nephew but neither finished it. Other than those two my brother and I are the only ones in my family that have their pilot's license. And of course DH has his.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just stopping in quickly. I had a bad dizzy attack during the night, so just staying in bed for now. Hopefully I will get up later and reply to the earlier posts.
> 
> Sue


Hope you feel much better really quickly, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is coming along nicely :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your pictures look great!! They remind me of where I grew up in California... often times we had overcast sky's and the Pacific Ocean is not one for swimming in either... as kids we did play in the water but were blue afterwards...LOL I love the look out from the large hole in the rocks too... I can see why you miss it so much... 

Good luck with your move Karen.. I do hope you all have help!!

Julie I am so impressed... I think this will be stunning when done!! how lucky you are to be able to take this class... it makes me realize that I really need to look into all the classes they offer in my area... I'd love to learn a new skill... or at least give my hand to something new :sm01:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just stopping in quickly. I had a bad dizzy attack during the night, so just staying in bed for now. Hopefully I will get up later and reply to the earlier posts.
> 
> Sue


 :sm25: :sm16: 
They do make you tired. Hope you will be steady the rest of the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue your pictures look great!! They remind me of where I grew up in California... often times we had overcast sky's and the Pacific Ocean is not one for swimming in either... as kids we did play in the water but were blue afterwards...LOL I love the look out from the large hole in the rocks too... I can see why you miss it so much...
> 
> Good luck with your move Karen.. I do hope you all have help!!
> 
> Julie I am so impressed... I think this will be stunning when done!! how lucky you are to be able to take this class... it makes me realize that I really need to look into all the classes they offer in my area... I'd love to learn a new skill... or at least give my hand to something new :sm01:


Thanks Ronie! We are well aware of what a gift we are being given! Our tutors teach gratis because they love their craft.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jen, wonderful that you are spinning wool to do the Shetland! I also spin, but mine never turns out fine enough. I see people here have guided you to the information we have just been learning from DeEtta.
> 
> Melanie, sorry your vacation plans have fallen through. But it sounds like you have taken it all in stride and will make the best of it!
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn... It is funny... but just hearing from them on special days is far better than any gift they could of sent... and when my son was still in town it would be a week later and he would say he forgot all about it... although we would see him regularly.. so it was extra special that he remembered us when Mothers day and Fathers day came around :sm01: I am a bit upset about not being able to go to the reunion but I feel these things work themselves out for the best! I know where they all live.. LOL I can visit when the time is right.. Plus I plan on being on the phone and joining in on a little of the fun!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just stopping in quickly. I had a bad dizzy attack during the night, so just staying in bed for now. Hopefully I will get up later and reply to the earlier posts.
> 
> Sue


Get better, I hope it isn't serious.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL BEV!!! oh my gosh I am sure it isn't funny for you but I sure got a belly laugh over your posts!!! It's like a child running in with some exciting news and never breathing until they finish what they are saying!!! I do hope it works itself out... turning it over and tapping it several times then letting it dry should improve it.. at least you can still type!! 

Norma I do hope your second try works better for you... it is such a beautiful idea and from what I saw before it looked very pretty... 

Melanie that looks great!!! No wonder you won Reserve Grand Champion! My garage as a kid was filled with planes.. single engine's that my Dad re-built... Oh and great looking hubby too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Moffet Field is famous. You must have seen some great air shows! My stepfather started his license and so did a nephew but neither finished it. Other than those two my brother and I are the only ones in my family that have their pilot's license. And of course DH has his.


I'm surprised you know of it!!! I loved it!! I could see it from my bedroom window... and they have those hangars for the Zeplin like air ships... it was amazing even as a child to go there... and yes the Air shows were huge and amazing... even now I can remember them..  Then as I grew up I dated military men and would go back to different functions that the public was allowed to attend. But now Google has taken over.. it sounds like they are doing great things there again... http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_27823009/google-takes-over-aging-moffett-field-and-its here is a link just in case anyone is interested in what we are talking about!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I hope you are feeling better soon... it isn't fun being under the weather... you have been going strong for so long with all that is going on in your life... I think you need another weekend at the beach!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, and you built it yourself. I think that is wonderful. I never knew you could build one from a kit.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Yes, it is an experimental kit built. You have to build it yourself (although you can buy ones that other people finished). Not for the non-mechanical but you will have a nice machine shop and a lot of good tools by the time you finish it. Not too many modifications other than safety upgrades. She seats two, cruises around 90 mph, and has almost a two hour range. And is wicked fun to fly  My avatar is me during my first solo.
> 
> Here is DH and the helo at the EAA Airventure Oshkosh in 2014 - we won reserve grand champion for the build.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to all of the newbies!!!! :sm02:

I'm sorry about your cancelled trip to the airshow, Melanie. Next year sounds like a great time for you. :sm24:

Gorgeous swatch, DFL!!! The large snowflake in Winter Wonderland Shawl and Scarf pattern that I modified, came from the Crown Prince pattern also. CP must be gigantic when complete!

Jen, I am a spinner also, but have not done much. I am so impressed that you can spin fine enough to make a Shetland Shawl with your yarn. Way to go!!!

Thank you, Ros, for the darling Jackson photos!!! He is such a sweetie, and all boy like Ronie says. I love the one where he is all covered up except for his toes. :sm02:

p.10


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry about that. Hopefully, if there is a third thing that it will just be something small.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Well dang, number two of three has occurred. My belly dance class, which I call happy hour, has been cancelled. We are a small group that have been dancing together for years. It is not a hard class but we all enjoy just dancing together. The instructor is moving to Missouri to be with her mother and sister as they are all getting up there in years. I wish her well  She already has a teaching gig lined up so she will still be dancing. Oh well, guess I should just go back to the studio and take classes that increase my skills.
> 
> I wonder what the third thing will be. Y'all know these sorts of things happen in threes. First no vacation, second no belly dance.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,feelwellerquickly!

Julie,lovelyweavig.Greatprogressothevest.

ThoughtyoumightejoytheseturkeysIgotapictureofwhedrivigtoourfirsthousethismorig.

guessalmost12-13littleoes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue,feelwellerquickly!
> 
> Julie,lovelyweavig.Greatprogressothevest.
> 
> ...


OMG! babies!! Very cute


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Feeling a lot better now. At least I have come downstairs. I really do not like staying in bed. I can read and knit, just not wanting to move around much. My DH made me a bite to eat and a cuppa tea.

We were taking about yarn holders yesterday or Sunday. Someone was asking about them today in the Digest, and this link came up.

http://www.theyarnit.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Sort of like what I had. I do have a birthday coming up, so that is a possibility.

Last night I went to the local Crochet Guild. I think I will join, but wait until September as I will be away for both the next two meetings. One of the members was selling off her stash, so I got 7 balls of crochet thread for $5.00. I did start to crochet Erigenia, the shawl that Norma, or was it Ann made. I have already frogged it, but think I am on track now, hopefully.

Just curious, cast on us the term for starting something knitted. Is there a comparable term in crocheting?

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, sorry about the leak. Hopefully the keyboard will dry out and the spacebar will work properly. Some of my words run together, but it is operator error!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Loveyourpictures,Sue.
> 
> Sorryall,wehadaleakintherainandthekeyboardgotwet.Don'tknowifitwillbeokwhenitdriesout.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I started a swatch yesterday. Hope to do some more later today. I just got a new test knit from Dee, so all my WIPs are set aside again. I remember your entrelac shawl. Look forward to seeing some pics of it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Ann, not knitting....no! I am going to start swatches for DeEttas class today. Does any one remember the Entrelac shawl? I was not happy it with so I am doing version 2 and it is going well. Photo when I have finished the third tier :sm26: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbra, glad you are starting to feel better.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I think I will be better. Each day is an improvement. My knitting buddy and I get together most Tuesday's to knit and it was my turn to go to her house today. We had an earlier than normal day planned to go out for lunch, drop by a yarn store and join in their knitting group. She is so thoughtful, yesterday she called and offered to come out here knowing I wasn't at my best. We have a good time regardless of what we do.
> 
> Thanks, Ros for your good wishes, too. I almost feel normal today and actually did some weaving yesterday.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is coming along nicely.
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ann! It is always good to get out of the house, and I really enjoy the Marae experience.
> My major WIP is growing, the Perfuffle as well, but I've not yet photographed that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I am feeling much better. I couldn't stand just lying there any more, which is a good sign. I am still wobbly but fine sitting down, so may get some knitting done later.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Do hope you improve quickly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I am starting to. At least I got up out of bed!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you feel much better really quickly, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks,Melanie. The real dizziness is over, just a little wobbly,so I will just sit around, and hopefully feel like knitting.

Sue



MissMelba said:


> :sm25: :sm16:
> They do make you tired. Hope you will be steady the rest of the day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thaks,Mellie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just caught up on last 11 or 12 pp--lots going on.

Great to see so many new people here. Welcome all of you.

Melanie--what a bummer to lose your vacation and your dance instructor. Hopefully your dance group will stay together and keep dancing

Karen--nasty heat in which to move. Hope is goes well.

Bev--lucky for you that the computer is still working. Getting a few drops of water in the finger pad resulted in the whole computer getting shorted out--but that may also have been the people who were working on it. Not sure about the drying out info shared here. If the water rusts any electronic parts, and they seem to rust very easily, then it could be a bigger issue than just the spacer bar. Hope for your sake this does not happen.

Sue- beautiful water/beach scenes. Sounds awfully cold to me. I guess if you grow up with that kind of water temps, you learn to adjust to them.

Hope you feel better and get some rest

Barbara--glad you, too, are feeling better.

DFL--beautiful Estonian swatch. You do the nupps so well.

Norma--must be so satisfying seeing the gs having friends and flourishing

Sorry your entralac shawl has/had become such a grief. I do remember it and was hoping to see it finished. Hopefully this new venture will be one you will share with us.

Linda--enjoy France

Am on total overload with this work project. Hope I didn't neglect anyone here. Day is hot but have been on the phone for hours today and my brain is somewhat fried.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbra, glad you are starting to feel better.
> 
> Sue


Glad you are starting to feel good enough to knit. And hope it continues to get better as the day goes on. Today is the first day I have felt like exercising and got on the treadmill for 40 minutes. ???? Out here, that means with the fan pointed right at you. Too hot otherwise. And I actually feel like eating real food today. YAY!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all,
Hope everyone who's not feeling well are on the mend. Know it's a slow slog for you Barb - my thoughts are with you. Sue, certainly hope the dizziness soon resolves. 

Have started going through my copy of Miller's Heirloom Knitting. Her recommendation is to pick out the border pattern first, then coordinate the center fill-in and edging to that. Makes sense to me (easier to fit the fill-in repeats to those of the border)--but then common sense & I have not been known to always be boon companions! (Chose several fill-in patterns from her book first.) Now to go back and find border patterns & edgings that might suit. Can see where the math comes in just to coordinate repeats of various stitch patterns and then figure out corners, let alone any other numbers needed! Glad DeEtta is here & will be helping us with all that. So, back to the book to choose patterns and practice the stitches.

Here's to cheering Y'all on!!! (If nothing else, I can be the cheering section!) :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are such cute babies :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow. Great shots of the turkeys, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, Ann made Erigenia.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everyone who's not feeling well are on the mend. Know it's a slow slog for you Barb - my thoughts are with you. Sue, certainly hope the dizziness soon resolves.
> 
> Have started going through my copy of Miller's Heirloom Knitting. Her recommendation is to pick out the border pattern first, then coordinate the center fill-in and edging to that. Makes sense to me (easier to fit the fill-in repeats to those of the border)--but then common sense & I have not been known to always be boon companions! (Chose several fill-in patterns from her book first.) Now to go back and find border patterns & edgings that might suit. Can see where the math comes in just to coordinate repeats of various stitch patterns and then figure out corners, let alone any other numbers needed! Glad DeEtta is here & will be helping us with all that. So, back to the book to choose patterns and practice the stitches.
> ...


Del -- good for you. Sharon's resource is a wonderful book. She is my number one go to for this type of thing. I've been kind of quiet (if that is possible for me) because I've been working like crazy on the materials for next session. Have all three templates done (no, not telling yet) and now one more proofing and then I can cast on and see how much I can get knitted to use as examples. There is just so much going. Barb, hope you continue to feel better, Bev -dry out and thanks for the chicks -- they were precious, Sue -- let's hope you were just exhausted and that dizzies will pass quickly. There is just so much happening, I can't remember everything off the top of my head and am late getting out the door to head for town and my Mom's visit. Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeeesh, Tanya! For 5 minutes: grab a cold beverage, put your feet up, sag back in the chair, empty your mind.........ok, now you can get back to it! :sm01:

OK, DeEtta--sounds like you need the same advice! (Unsolicited though it is) :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue,feelwellerquickly!
> 
> Julie,lovelyweavig.Greatprogressothevest.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev!

What a large clutch of eggs this mum had!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is coming along nicely.
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, I am starting to. At least I got up out of bed!
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: Hope the improvement has continued!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> DH and I are definitely toy people, lol! But I also knit so I guess I am the odd duck  Your relatives have a nice toy box! We take the helicopter out for lunch which is really fun so I can appreciate the breakfast fly-outs. You can definitely attract a crowd landing next to a restaurant (must have permission from the land owner first). That is the neat thing about helicopters, they can land just about anywhere - no airport needed.


that is so cool, Mel. Love the pic of hubby and the trophy. pg. 15


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--wanted to say earlier, that your helo is very handsome and see why it was awarded. They do look like lots of fun. Always wanted to ride in one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yeeesh, Tanya! For 5 minutes: grab a cold beverage, put your feet up, sag back in the chair, empty your mind.........ok, now you can get back to it! :sm01:
> 
> OK, DeEtta--sounds like you need the same advice! (Unsolicited though it is) :sm09:


Del--that is exactly what I am doing now. Trying to calm the mind and internal buzz before tonite's 2 meetings. Grabbed some kombucha which is always a good feeling liquid and have been just reading little things online.

Forgot to mention my copy of Abby Millers Lace Knitting arrived yesterday and did a quick run through. Lots of patterns for edgings as well as full patterns and lots of information to learn from Rec'd 2 other non-knitting books as well, one of which looks like I may have gotten a copy years ago. Cannot figure out when to find time to read them but they have small/short pieces so good piecemeal reading.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Forgot to mention my copy of Abby Millers Lace Knitting arrived yesterday and did a quick run through. Lots of patterns for edgings as well as full patterns and lots of information to learn from Rec'd 2 other non-knitting books as well, one of which looks like I may have gotten a copy years ago. Cannot figure out when to find time to read them but they have small/short pieces so good piecemeal reading.


Yea! New books! :sm02: More dreaming; uh-oh, more DECISIONS :sm06: :sm18:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yea! New books! :sm02: More dreaming; uh-oh, more DECISIONS :sm06: :sm18:


I know--what we do to ourselves. Now off to town meetings where I get to try and make decisions with other people who always seem to differ on tactics and then address a town board regarding those tactics/positions. At least it is a different hat to wear and the town hall is air conditioned. A joy to look forward to.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ann! It is always good to get out of the house, and I really enjoy the Marae experience.
> My major WIP is growing, the Perfuffle as well, but I've not yet photographed that.


Julie, love the vest. Oatmeal is such a universal color.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, love the vest. Oatmeal is such a universal color.


Got to echo Tricia; sorry I missed commenting on your vest earlier--looks so cozy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, love the vest. Oatmeal is such a universal color.


Thank you, Tricia! I agree with you, Oatmeal will mix successfully with most colurs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Got to echo Tricia; sorry I missed commenting on your vest earlier--looks so cozy.


Thank you, Del. It should be cosy, it's a mix of Alpaca, Merino and Acrylic.

PS., I missed commenting on your birthday, to be honest I had lost track of who was who?!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, you are always a busy lady! Your garden sounds like it has taken off and is doing well. I think when it gets so hot so fast the early spring things have a hard time. But you are getting warm weather veggies that are just starting here for me. 
You also have plenty of wips to keep you busy and take care of that bad case of castonitis! 

Melanie, good progress on the Rapunzel. That is a lot of stitches. Looking forward to seeing pictures. I like shawls with ruffles. 
Beautiful helicopter. I can't believe you and dh built it. Very impressive, as is the win!
Sorry about your belly dance class. Hope you can find a replacement. 

Oh no Bev. Hope your keyboard can be fixed. It is funny that those sentences without spaces can still be read without much effort. 

I do remember your entrelac shawl Norma. I can imagine the challenge it is to get it the way you want, but I am sure you will finally get it just right. I remember the scarf you designed was lovely. I do have that saved somewhere and hope to get to it someday. 
Pg14


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope the dizzy spell has passed Sue .Nasty feeling .
Ronie ..bad mouths from the young I have seen and wonder why they have such a limited vocabulary but it is the trend and we don't have to read it as you know .My late husband blocked a grandson as he sent an e mail with such foul language .He never forgave him for it .p
. 
A kind offer Melanie but even if I was close you would have to drug me first ! I am not a lover of flying in any kind of craft .I put off a long flight to America for years .I now know what a mistake that was .
As I have become older I really like to stay close to home .I know many have this feeling .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Wow. Great shots of the turkeys, Bev.


Thaks,Dell&orma.

Thaks,DeEtta&Julie.Shedidhavealargehatch,did'tshe


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thaks,Dell&orma.
> 
> Thaks,DeEtta&Julie.Shedidhavealargehatch,did'tshe


I do have a "spare" USB keyboard that HAS TO be working better than your current keyboard. About 10-15 USD via Paypal? I can send a Paypal request to your PM email address. This will save me from having to pack the keyboard. Actually I can send the one that I am not using at the moment ... so 2 possible keyboards to choose from. Plug it in to your USB port while you're powered up and signed in, let it install, and then you can disconnect the other WET keyboard.

You can either consider this a loan at 10 USD...or up to 20 USD if you want to keep the keyboard for constant use. I need shipping funds at either level.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kare,thakssomuchfortheoffer.DSworksiit.Hehasasparethathewillgettous.we'llhagotillthe.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, those are such cute babies :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks DeEtta, Dell, and Tanya. Two steps forward and one back. For some reason, whenever I eat I get nauseated and lost my lunch. Sure felt better after but will try to get into my doctor tomorrow. Sigh. 

Bev, sorry about your keyboard. Your messages are like those puzzles that show up on Facebook with words missing but you can still read them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thaks,arara.DSwillgetusaotherkeyoardsoo.Makeslifeiterestig.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You just want to make us work deciphering your post!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thaks,arara.DSwillgetusaotherkeyoardsoo.Makeslifeiterestig.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> You just want to make us work deciphering your post!
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So, has anyone else started working on a Shetland swatch yet? I started one yesterday and may finish it tomorrow. It's for the centre, but I have probably made it wider than necessary. I have a couple of ideas for the border and edging.

I am alternating working on a couple of WIPs at the same time, half a dozen rows on one, half a dozen on another. Not having done a KAL for a couple of months, it also seems that I haven't finished anything for a while and I really need to do so to get that feeling of satisfaction when a project is finished.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am alternating working on a couple of WIPs at the same time, half a dozen rows on one, half a dozen on another. Not having done a KAL for a couple of months, it also seems that I haven't finished anything for a while and I really need to do so to get that feeling of satisfaction when a project is finished.
> 
> Sue


Let me know how that feels as I don't remember what it is like to finish a project, lol


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Feeling a lot better now. At least I have come downstairs. I really do not like staying in bed. I can read and knit, just not wanting to move around much. My DH made me a bite to eat and a cuppa tea.
> 
> We were taking about yarn holders yesterday or Sunday. Someone was asking about them today in the Digest, and this link came up.
> 
> ...


If no one has answered you, in crochet you chain or do a foundation chain. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--no, haven't started a swatch of this LP altho keep trying to think about it. Should probably stop thinking and just grab some yarn and use the graphs provided.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That I understand, but guess there is no term like cast-on.

Sue


tamarque said:


> If no one has answered you, in crochet you chain or do a foundation chain. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That I understand, but guess there is no term like cast-on.
> 
> Sue


None that I am aware of!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:
 

> Julie, love the vest. Oatmeal is such a universal color.


Ditto from me, Julie. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie. :sm02:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> .
> 
> to be honest I had lost track of who was who?!


Don't feel bad--I'm still struggling with remembering who's who! :sm01: and linking handles with names.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Let me know how that feels as I don't remember what it is like to finish a project, lol


Oh, you have company in that department. :sm02: :sm12:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> If no one has answered you, in crochet you chain or do a foundation chain. Glad you are feeling better.


Thanks, Tanya. I couldn't think of anything other than a chain.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia, you are always a busy lady! Your garden sounds like it has taken off and is doing well. I think when it gets so hot so fast the early spring things have a hard time. But you are getting warm weather veggies that are just starting here for me.
> You also have plenty of wips to keep you busy and take care of that bad case of castonitis!


Only problem is I want to cast on something else rather than finish one already cast on! :sm15: 
The garden is doing great this year. I read pinching the tops of tomatoes plants would keep them shorter and their energy would go to growing tomatoes. Well it isn't working! There are more branches and they grow taller over night! :sm12:

Love Toni's Forest Path Cowl. Ready to start chart c. Maybe should be a little longer for the next one but this is good to test.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> So, has anyone else started working on a Shetland swatch yet? I started one yesterday and may finish it tomorrow. It's for the centre, but I have probably made it wider than necessary. I have a couple of ideas for the border and edging.
> 
> Aaah---no? Have picked out some borders and edgings (have several centers picked) that I like from "Heirloom Lace", but haven't paired any up yet. Gotta make copies so I can see them side-by-side, & decide. Plan to make a practice piece--with some left over sport/baby yarn. See how that goes before I try a REAL swatch with the lace weight. :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> You just want to make us work deciphering your post!
> 
> Sue


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, Sue. I started the centre swatch, yesterday. I have chosen some patterns for the border and the edging. I will post a photo when I am blocking it. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Don't feel bad--I'm still struggling with remembering who's who! :sm01: and linking handles with names.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I have been busy knitting while I read!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Only problem is I want to cast on something else rather than finish one already cast on! :sm15:
> The garden is doing great this year. I read pinching the tops of tomatoes plants would keep them shorter and their energy would go to growing tomatoes. Well it isn't working! There are more branches and they grow taller over night! :sm12:
> 
> Love Toni's Forest Path Cowl. Ready to start chart c. Maybe should be a little longer for the next one but this is good to test.


Agriculture wisdom is to prune out the side shoots of tomatoes leaving only 3 or 4 of the main 'branches.' Do this along with pinching the tops to keep the energy of the plant more contained. I rarely do this as there is just too much else to do along with other issues, but that is what I have read for years.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, glad you are feeling better and got to get some weaving in.
Oh no, just read that you are still having issues. Hope your Dr. can help. 

Julie, very lovely work on the Gansey vest. I like that oatmeal color too. 

Sue, sorry about your dizzy spell. Hope you are feeling better now. At least you were able to still do some knitting as you take a resting day. 

Bev, great photo of that momma turkey and her troop of little ones. 

Sue I have not started a swatch yet. Just browsing patterns even though I will probably use the charts DeEtta provided.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When I saved this originally, I did not realize that it was felted. I just thought it was a good pattern for a child whilst using up scraps of yarn. I think that the picture at the bottom shows it unfelted.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-snake-stashbuster
Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Julie I meant to tell you how much I love your vest yesterday!!! I love the 'oatmeal' color and I know it is going to be amazing.... 

Bev I love the turkey's... we have wild turkey's around here too... One year when my son was very little on Thanksgiving he asked "Is that a town turkey or a ranch turkey? then he saw the herbs on it and said Oh that's a ranch turkey it has alfalfa on it!!! LOL I had a beautiful herb garden then and I have no clue what herbs were on it.. but he was convinced it was from the fields... 

I see your key board didn't unstick itself.. it could still dry out... fingers crossed your space bar works again soon..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not started my swatch yet!! I am pretty upset about it but it is just a time thing right now... I am probably going to go along with Tanya and follow what DeEtta gave us.. and when my time is MINE again I can move forward with my own designs.. it is what I have been working towards since I started knitting and this is the perfect opportunity to do so... I do get home at a decent hour tonight maybe I can at least cast on... 
Sue I guess you just chain or do your foundation first in crochet.. I never really thought of it.. but starting then frogging then starting again is how I do it!!!! LOL!!! It seems to take me a few rows to understand the designers idea of how they want the thing to be done.. then I am pretty good about getting the pattern done... I called myself the 'rip out queen'... I don't seem to have this problem with knitting... and I don't really mind because then I can see how my hook and yarn work together and how the yarn is in general.

Tanya I do hope all of this settles down for you a little.. and that all your hard work pays off big time!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the yarn it!! what a cute idea... I may have to give this some thought.. it would sure help with these small projects I want to take up on the bridge.. ... although yesterday the wind was blowing so hard.. somebody asked if it always blows like that here.. I didn't even look up and said.. 'definitely not! no one would live here...LOL' I know they just wanted a conversation started but I was busy and not really wanting to get into it... but we do get some pretty bad winds... and I am afraid that some one in a boat under the bridge would end up with my knitting in his/her lap... LOL

I like the snake too... it would be a great stash buster!! I just don't at this time have a little one to knit for... 

We went to dinner last night.. it is so nice to not have to cook sometimes.. I got a spinach salad.. it was so good... they put some fruit and toasted coconut on it... it was suppose to have strawberry's and almonds on it.. but I was very happy with it... They are having a big celebration on Saturday.. hubby wants to go! it is at the end of the street so we may just walk down.. But on Saturday hubby's golf tournament is going on.. he put one together and the whole town pitch in prizes.. and it seems that is all we have been doing for the last month or so.. I'll be happy when it is over.. but it will be fun.. my friend and I are going shopping while the guy's golf... then we will be serving lunch and calling out ticket winners.. it should be a very busy day... I may get to more knitting on Sunday... LOL

Well I have a early morning... goes to figure if I have a early evening.. LOL so I need to get scooting... I might grab my socks and take them to the bridge this morning... it all depends if the winds have passed... I can actually breath this morning so I am hoping that means the air has cleared.. Something nasty blew in and everyone was sneezing!

Have a wonderful day/night....


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Funny story about your son and the turkey Ronie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, you do sound very busy! I read your post and was left breathless. I hope all goes well for you :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Barbara, glad you are feeling better and got to get some weaving in.
> Oh no, just read that you are still having issues. Hope your Dr. can help.
> 
> Julie, very lovely work on the Gansey vest. I like that oatmeal color too.
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Julie I meant to tell you how much I love your vest yesterday!!! I love the 'oatmeal' color and I know it is going to be amazing....
> 
> Bev I love the turkey's... we have wild turkey's around here too... One year when my son was very little on Thanksgiving he asked "Is that a town turkey or a ranch turkey? then he saw the herbs on it and said Oh that's a ranch turkey it has alfalfa on it!!! LOL I had a beautiful herb garden then and I have no clue what herbs were on it.. but he was convinced it was from the fields...
> 
> I see your key board didn't unstick itself.. it could still dry out... fingers crossed your space bar works again soon..


Thanks, Ronie! Hopefully it will be serviceable- being half acrylic in yarn content.
That is an amusing story of your boy and the turkey!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, it's happened again, I am not getting updates....soooo I just check in each day. My progress is coming along with my Estonian piece, but I think it is becoming a little bit "non-traditional"...we will see what happens.

Keeping my grand-boys for a few days, they would have to have been alone during the day this week. Will take them to the movies this afternoon and maybe to the skateboard park we have nearby. Trying to keep them away from playing video games all the time. 

Take care all. Oh, yes, the LYS owner in town is going to have me do a beginning lace class using Winter's Mirage. We are going to advertise it this summer and have a sign up list. She says that summers are not a good time for classes at her shop.

I am going to knit another one in fingering weight...she doesn't carry much in the way of actual lace weight yarn, but fingering weights and sock yarns galore...so it will be great.

Take care all...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL that is beautiful!!! and you Nupps are all equal in size and look great! I like that yarn too... what is it?? I love how your stitches show up so well... I think that after making this I would frame it!! LOL
> 
> And thanks for all the nice comments on my Nupps....actually, it is one of my favorite stitches. Reading "Knitted Lace of Estonia" by Nancy Bush was my inspiration to begin Estonian knitting. She explains it so well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well that didn't go well (the first try) -- I'm trying to test PDF file creation. What happened was that it dumped my comments, copied dragonfly's. If you want to try downloading file -- it will be used next thread. Let me know if it worked for you: legible? any problems opening? etc.

Thanks


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> When I saved this originally, I did not realize that it was felted. I just thought it was a good pattern for a child whilst using up scraps of yarn. I think that the picture at the bottom shows it unfelted.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-snake-stashbuster
> Sue


A cute scarf for the boys Christmas. Use scraps, bright colors, or make them realIstic.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coral-snake-scarf


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Bev, Love your turkey picture. I came home one day to see a flock going across the field. It was over 1/4 of a mile long and over 100 turkeys. It was hard to count them. :sm02: it was some sight to see.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Agriculture wisdom is to prune out the side shoots of tomatoes leaving only 3 or 4 of the main 'branches.' Do this along with pinching the tops to keep the energy of the plant more contained. I rarely do this as there is just too much else to do along with other issues, but that is what I have read for years.


Me too. Never tried it before and my folks never pinched them back. They didn't want to lose a tomato and we were always so busy with chores, weeding, repairing equipment, canning, etc. who worried about pruning a plant that would only last the summer. I tried it on one plant, removing branches, pinching tops and more branches grew. I am still not sure if a branch just branched out where it was pinched back or a new branch started but it is now over the top of the cage and it was only about half the height of the cage when I started. :sm09: Born to grow!

Last year a couple of plants grew over the top of the cages and hung down the sides to the ground.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I have downloaded the PDF. Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I have downloaded the PDF. Thank you :sm24:


Thanks Norma for letting me know. I was able to make it work too, but being the skeptic that I am, I just wanted to test it before I put my "eggs" in that basket. Making progress at this end.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--the download worked perfectly! Thanx

Tricia--remember that tomatoes really are weeds and so grow like them. Like your mom, I hate the thought of losing a tomato but the plants are easier to deal with and get more sun when opened up--much like fruit trees. It probably is better to break off the branches that start to grow out of the crotch between a branch and main stem. My cages are never tall enough, especially for some of the heirlooms that can grow 6-8 ft. They are so heavy the cage can't support them. If I get it together, I ram long stakes into the ground around the cage and tie the branches to them. This year I planted a small bush tomato which I haven't done in years. They are more compact and dont grown very tall. My Blue beech heirlooms are growing like weeds right now--about 15" in the past week it seems; the others are just creating their ground still so growth is slow.

Ronie--very cute story about your son when young. Love the way children take in reality and how they use it. Sounds like your DH is quite the organizer type. Hope the golf event goes well--sounds like it set up to be fun for those who like golf.

DFL--seems you are settling into your new community quite quickly and happily. Great that your LYS has related so well to you--but why wouldn't they. And having the grans so close for regular visits must be so much fun.

When I ordered books last week there were 4 of them and the last one came today. It is Barbara Walker's Charted Knitting Designs which I picked up used on Amazon. Strangest thing is the book had this chemical smell which has made me a bit sick with a nasty head pain. Has anyone found this happen to them? I like the book a lot and hope it airs itself out. I had purchased another of her books which is a feminist book on Myths and Secrets about woman thru the ages. Really fun and interesting pieces of history and mythology. I swear I have a copy from years back and will have to try and find it. Then what to do with 2 copies. Someone will like it.

Turns out that many of the contractors I called have been jammed up with summer camps opening in the county. One of the biggest industries is summer camps and bungalow colonies and weekenders. It ties up a lot of the mechanicals for at least a month and I am trying to put this estimate together right in the middle of it. They are working long days and not getting to their estimates quickly. Very frustrating. Will slow me down for a couple of days and not go chasing these guys but concentrate on take offs done from the blueprints. It is its own kind of stress as the plans have so few dimensions or details, but at least it is quiet time and I can take breaks in the garden or look at lace patterns in my 2 new books. I think it was the wrong author that was mentioned the other day. It is Barbara Abbey's Knitting Lace book. Lots of nice distractions.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well that didn't go well (the first try) -- I'm trying to test PDF file creation. What happened was that it dumped my comments, copied dragonfly's. If you want to try downloading file -- it will be used next thread. Let me know if it worked for you: legible? any problems opening? etc.
> 
> Thanks


Very clear...now I need to do the same for my mini-notes per current project. Especially the Sausalito Shawl...I'm having to go from the original 16 repeats --> up to 80

The original called for a US 5, I'm using the US 0 (2mm). Thread/yarn is matching in diameter +/-. I will get my 70 inches...but I'll have quite a # of markers per 8-stitch repeat. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Norma for letting me know. I was able to make it work too, but being the skeptic that I am, I just wanted to test it before I put my "eggs" in that basket. Making progress at this end.


Progress here, too. Nearly finished my first swatch :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I have downloaded the PDF. Thank you :sm24:


So have I with NO problems. Dell -- Thanks-have also printed it off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Like wise, I have downloaded the pdf.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL - congrats on your upcoming teaching gig  I know I learned a lot from you. I just picked up "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and it has a DVD so I presume there are video lessons too. 

I have your download DeEtta, thanks.

That is a lot of turkeys Tricia. Must have been a fun sight to see.

Cute pattern - only way to have a coral snake is a knitted one  The live ones are poisonous (and native to my area). 

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Progress here, too. Nearly finished my first swatch :sm24:


Terrific. Now post so we can all see.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
It is a fun, easy pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


The colours look good, together, Tricia!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Bev, Love your turkey picture. I came home one day to see a flock going across the field. It was over 1/4 of a mile long and over 100 turkeys. It was hard to count them. :sm02: it was some sight to see.


Wow! That must have been a sight to see, Tricia. Thanks.

DS came over with another keyboard for me.  So nice to have a space bar again. 

Nice start, Tricia.

Backyard photos.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Have never done nupps (or bobbles in knitting), so don't know how I'd like doing them, either. But they certainly do make a pretty pattern. What a nice swatch, DFL.


I wrote a guide to How to Knit a Nupp when I introduced Spring's Dance. It isn't hard, but these things help: nice point to your needles, knitting loosely, watching to make sure when you "gather" the nupp, you do not catch an adjoining stitch, practice, and above all, patience. It's like any other knitting skill: double knitting, cables, intarsia, etc., all require practice, so do nupps.

I am trying to recover the "nupp" document. It was made with a previous "Pages" program...for some reason it won't show up...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


That looks great, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Very clear...now I need to do the same for my mini-notes per current project. Especially the Sausalito Shawl...I'm having to go from the original 16 repeats --> up to 80
> 
> The original called for a US 5, I'm using the US 0 (2mm). Thread/yarn is matching in diameter +/-. I will get my 70 inches...but I'll have quite a # of markers per 8-stitch repeat. :sm24:


Karen -- when I find myself in the same situation, after awhile I take out every other marker to lessen the load. And then sometimes, I reduce again as I get better at the pattern.

One way or the other, that's a lot of stitches. Good luck.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Progress here, too. Nearly finished my first swatch :sm24:


Wonderful. One down, 2 more to go. I always get excited waiting to see the blocked results sitting next to each other to see if I really do like them together.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> So have I with NO problems. Dell -- Thanks-have also printed it off.


Great, Dell. If you are using one of the ones I charted, they are some of my old "standbys" -- easy to work and look great particularly when blocked hard. Be anxious to see them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> DFL - congrats on your upcoming teaching gig  I know I learned a lot from you. I just picked up "Knitted Lace of Estonia" and it has a DVD so I presume there are video lessons too.
> 
> I have your download DeEtta, thanks.
> 
> ...


Melanie -- no snakes please. We have our own naughty ones, but at least they are rattlesnakes and are polite enough to give a small warning.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


A shame to frog, but so much better to do it now and not regret it later. Nice colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL. I remember that Nupp document. 

I need to pick out a center to swatch. I have an old lace book.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I wrote a guide to How to Knit a Nupp when I introduced Spring's Dance. It isn't hard, but these things help: nice point to your needles, knitting loosely, watching to make sure when you "gather" the nupp, you do not catch an adjoining stitch, practice, and above all, patience. It's like any other knitting skill: double knitting, cables, intarsia, etc., all require practice, so do nupps.
> 
> I am trying to recover the "nupp" document. It was made with a previous "Pages" program...for some reason it won't show up...


I had saved a copy on my PC -- here is the PDF file, perhaps that will help


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. Look forward to seeing them.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Yes, Sue. I started the centre swatch, yesterday. I have chosen some patterns for the border and the edging. I will post a photo when I am blocking it. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I was able to download it.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Well that didn't go well (the first try) -- I'm trying to test PDF file creation. What happened was that it dumped my comments, copied dragonfly's. If you want to try downloading file -- it will be used next thread. Let me know if it worked for you: legible? any problems opening? etc.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a cute scarf.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> A cute scarf for the boys Christmas. Use scraps, bright colors, or make them realIstic.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coral-snake-scarf


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Tricia. That's a nice bright colour.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Tricia. That's a nice bright colour.
> 
> Sue


Agreed


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice backyard pics, Bev. Forgot also to mention your turkey pics. We once saw a whole flock (is that the word) of wild turkeys take flight when visiting Paul's sister in WV. Very impressive. My only encounter with turkey been at Thanksgiving or Christmas, and had never thought of them flying.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Wow! That must have been a sight to see, Tricia. Thanks.
> 
> DS came over with another keyboard for me.  So nice to have a space bar again.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- no snakes please. We have our own naughty ones, but at least they are rattlesnakes and are polite enough to give a small warning.


We do not have too many rattlesnakes in these parts - probably too wet - thankfully. I am the one who removes the occasional snake from in the house. Large bugs are DH's purview.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:



> DS came over with another keyboard for me.  So nice to have a space bar again.


Gladyouhaveanewkeyboard


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Our dog, Misty decided to give us a little excitement this evening, by taking off. We are having our fence replaced. Max, smart dog, had realized that when we put him out back, there was nothing to stop him going out front. Paul had followed him out front. I don't know whether he had forgotten she was behind him and it was only later he realized she was gone, so we were walking around the neighborhood and asking if anyone had seen her. It was only after
We had got the car out and started down the road looking for her when we spotted her heading down the sidewalk to our house. Really glad to see her. Now, she is sleeping on the couch, like nothing unusual to her day. Hopefully the fence will be done tomorrow,and we won't have to watch them quite so much.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue. I was tickled to get the turkeys.

Tricia, love your Forest Paths start.

Melaniesogladyouarehappywithmynewkeyboard. 

I think I found the pattern I want to do my swatch in. I am thinking of doing a Shetland scarf. I will use that much more than a small sampler.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--nice work on the Forest Path. Me, too, like the colors

There are turkeys that live on my road. For years they were out of sight. New construction must have changed their pathways and now they are regular road crossers her. Have seen large flocks of them but never filling up a 1/4 mile down the road. They are funny birds.

Bev--bet you are happy to have a working keyboard again. Didn't realize it was a desktop. You were lucky as a laptop would probably have shorted out like mine did.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> We do not have too many rattlesnakes in these parts - probably too wet - thankfully. I am the one who removes the occasional snake from in the house. Large bugs are DH's purview.


Rattlers are considered an endangered species here in NYS and require environmental protections. I would not like to have to worry about protecting them on my property but 
there are properties up on the mountain where their protection is demanded by town zoning code.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Our dog, Misty decided to give us a little excitement this evening, by taking off. We are having our fence replaced. Max, smart dog, had realized that when we put him out back, there was nothing to stop him going out front. Paul had followed him out front. I don't know whether he had forgotten she was behind him and it was only later he realized she was gone, so we were walking around the neighborhood and asking if anyone had seen her. It was only after
> We had got the car out and started down the road looking for her when we spotted her heading down the sidewalk to our house. Really glad to see her. Now, she is sleeping on the couch, like nothing unusual to her day. Hopefully the fence will be done tomorrow,and we won't have to watch them quite so much.
> 
> Sue


She must have been proud of herself pulling this escape trick :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


Pretty pattern & color(s), and nicely done knitting.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! That must have been a sight to see, Tricia. Thanks.
> 
> DS came over with another keyboard for me.  So nice to have a space bar again.
> 
> ...


Raspberries look yummy. Those roses always smell so good. Patented ones are always so pretty, but seldom have much, if any, fragrance; so the wild ones are my favorite.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Our dog, Misty decided to give us a little excitement this evening, by taking off. We are having our fence replaced. Max, smart dog, had realized that when we put him out back, there was nothing to stop him going out front. Paul had followed him out front. I don't know whether he had forgotten she was behind him and it was only later he realized she was gone, so we were walking around the neighborhood and asking if anyone had seen her. It was only after
> We had got the car out and started down the road looking for her when we spotted her heading down the sidewalk to our house. Really glad to see her. Now, she is sleeping on the couch, like nothing unusual to her day. Hopefully the fence will be done tomorrow,and we won't have to watch them quite so much.
> 
> Sue


She probably has some nice new smells cataloged now


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I think I found the pattern I want to do my swatch in. I am thinking of doing a Shetland scarf. I will use that much more than a small sampler.


Guess I should direct this to DeEtta!
Um, I'm confused. Are we just doing a sampler piece and not (eventually) a full Shetland shawl ? Like you Bev, I was thinking of doing a scarf, or a smaller baby blanket size shawl (which, likewise, I'd be more likely to use). For this phase, was thinking of just doing a practice piece with some other yarn, for practicing the stitch patterns I'd like to use.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I had saved a copy on my PC -- here is the PDF file, perhaps that will help


Thanks DFL & DeEtta. Have bookmarked it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The colours look good, together, Tricia!


It is a Knit Picks yarn called Tuscany (I think). It reminds me of fall.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh, Sue, Know what it feels like to have a pet escape & run off. So glad she made it back without mishap.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Whoopee! The circs I ordered June 19 came today, June 22, from Penn. to Minn. Sure didn't expect it to be that fast. Had to send the company an email of praise.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Guess I should direct this to DeEtta!
> Um, I'm confused. Are we just doing a sampler piece and not (eventually) a full Shetland shawl ? Like you Bev, I was thinking of doing a scarf, or a smaller baby blanket size shawl (which, likewise, I'd be more likely to use). For this phase, was thinking of just doing a practice piece with some other yarn, for practicing the stitch patterns I'd like to use.


My plan was to go through the planning for an entire shawl, but to recommend that we make it much smaller. That way it would still be useful for a baby blanket or something like that. Each of you will determine the size that you want to make. I'm doing a 40" piece. I think it needs to be large enough to keep the center and border in proportion to the edging -- so if your edging is say 3 inches, then that means already 6 inches is accounted for and probably another less than 20 would be horribly disproportionate. Of course, you can go through the full planning session with the swatches, create the pattern and then not make it. So the choice will be yours.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Nice backyard pics, Bev. Forgot also to mention your turkey pics. We once saw a whole flock (is that the word) of wild turkeys take flight when visiting Paul's sister in WV. Very impressive. My only encounter with turkey been at Thanksgiving or Christmas, and had never thought of them flying.
> 
> Sue


Around here they usually fly short distances, maybe from the road to a spot in a nearby field after they run a short distance. One of my neighbors tried to hunt one during bow and arrow season. He was so upset, he would shoot and the turkey just moved or ducked his head, didn't even fly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Gladyouhaveanewkeyboard


lol! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Our dog, Misty decided to give us a little excitement this evening, by taking off. We are having our fence replaced. Max, smart dog, had realized that when we put him out back, there was nothing to stop him going out front. Paul had followed him out front. I don't know whether he had forgotten she was behind him and it was only later he realized she was gone, so we were walking around the neighborhood and asking if anyone had seen her. It was only after
> We had got the car out and started down the road looking for her when we spotted her heading down the sidewalk to our house. Really glad to see her. Now, she is sleeping on the couch, like nothing unusual to her day. Hopefully the fence will be done tomorrow,and we won't have to watch them quite so much.
> 
> Sue


It is so nice to be able to let them out, and not worry- I remember the awful months it took before Ringo had his fence here. I hope it will be a lovely new fence!
Thank goodness Misty returned home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think we are doing the swatches to pick the patterns for doing a small shawl. We will do the calculations in the next LP session with DeEtta, beginning 3rd July, and then start our shawl.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Guess I should direct this to DeEtta!
> Um, I'm confused. Are we just doing a sampler piece and not (eventually) a full Shetland shawl ? Like you Bev, I was thinking of doing a scarf, or a smaller baby blanket size shawl (which, likewise, I'd be more likely to use). For this phase, was thinking of just doing a practice piece with some other yarn, for practicing the stitch patterns I'd like to use.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--nice work on the Forest Path. Me, too, like the colors
> 
> There are turkeys that live on my road. For years they were out of sight. New construction must have changed their pathways and now they are regular road crossers her. Have seen large flocks of them but never filling up a 1/4 mile down the road. They are funny birds.
> 
> Bev--bet you are happy to have a working keyboard again. Didn't realize it was a desktop. You were lucky as a laptop would probably have shorted out like mine did.


They were walking from the road across a field and down by a pond. I lost them in the grass so have no idea where they went except across my pasture, that would have been over 1/2 mile but I saw at least 1/4 mile of them walking. It was amazing. Oh, don'the hit one with your vehicle! The repairs are $$$$


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Oh, Sue, Know what it feels like to have a pet escape & run off. So glad she made it back without mishap.


Sue, i've got a professional escape artist in Daisy Mae. There is woven wire around the edge of the kennel, She digs over 3 feet under the wire so I added another 6 feet and now she gets her paws into the spaces and digs basketball size holes under the wire.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sue, i've got a professional escape artist in Daisy Mae. There is woven wire around the edge of the kennel, She digs over 3 feet under the wire so I added another 6 feet and now she gets her paws into the spaces and digs basketball size holes under the wire.


Wow! What breed is she, so I know never to get one?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Forgot to say thanks and glad you like Forest Paths. I think Toni is having a kal with it, soon. I love the colors and hope there is enough or there is another skein or something to compliment it in the stash.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Love your turkeys, Bev! 

Hi, all!!! Hope you are well. So sorry that I've not been on much lately. Son just got home from a mission trip, garden is growing weeds very well, and I'm trying to get the next pattern finished up. Whew!

happy knitting!

p10


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Beautiful knitting, as usual Ros. You are amazing. And what a thoughtful thing to do for your mil. She sure looks like she likes it.


Thank you Caryn. ????


> Ros, the cowl for Keira-Lee is a lovely color. And thank you for sharing Jackson with us. So good to see that smile again.


Thank you Caryn, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, she is beautiful. I can quite see way you and DH won a prize :sm24
> Edit Sorry about your class.


Same from me Melanie. ????


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I just had a feeling that Bev was dealing with a desktop. Idon'thinkIcoulddothisfurlong! <<<G>>>

I would have posted the PDF of the DFL How to knit a nupp...but Belle1 beat me to it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ann! It is always good to get out of the house, and I really enjoy the Marae experience.
> My major WIP is growing, the Perfuffle as well, but I've not yet photographed that.


Looking gorgeous Julie.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just stopping in quickly. I had a bad dizzy attack during the night, so just staying in bed for now. Hopefully I will get up later and reply to the earlier posts.
> 
> Sue


I'm hoping you are better now Sue. ???? P16


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


It is very pretty, though :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Gladyouhaveanewkeyboard


 :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Misty must have given you a fright. Clever dog to make her away back home :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! What breed is she, so I know never to get one?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I would like to know too :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Julie.????


 :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am in for a smaller shawl, as I get my feet wet with this project. The patterns I have picked for the border, each have the even rows as purl, but with the one that I am knitting for the border, I have changed that to knit instead, and think it looks ok, and plan on doing likewise for the centre one. I think I have made this swatch way too wide, and will adjust accordingly with the next swatch. I started out with over 1100 yards, so hopefully I will have plenty of yarn. I guess, as we do our calculations I will find out. If I have created the pattern, I am sure I would like to follow through on it.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> My plan was to go through the planning for an entire shawl, but to recommend that we make it much smaller. That way it would still be useful for a baby blanket or something like that. Each of you will determine the size that you want to make. I'm doing a 40" piece. I think it needs to be large enough to keep the center and border in proportion to the edging -- so if your edging is say 3 inches, then that means already 6 inches is accounted for and probably another less than 20 would be horribly disproportionate. Of course, you can go through the full planning session with the swatches, create the pattern and then not make it. So the choice will be yours.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you have been really busy lately. Life can certainly get in the way of knitting and coming on here.

Sue


TLL said:


> Love your turkeys, Bev!
> 
> Hi, all!!! Hope you are well. So sorry that I've not been on much lately. Son just got home from a mission trip, garden is growing weeds very well, and I'm trying to get the next pattern finished up. Whew!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would imagine that you could maybe knit a scarf and put on a nice edging. I am hoping to get a handle on the math, particularly for doing an all around edging.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue. I was tickled to get the turkeys.
> 
> Tricia, love your Forest Paths start.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am going to keep a closer eye on her until the fence is all done. I am just hoping that her wanderlust was satisfied with get little outing yesterday. Woke up to a thunderstorm here this morning, which does not bode well for work on the fence.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> She probably has some nice new smells cataloged now


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, she is very determined. When ours were little they liked to dig under the fence, but we attached wire around the bottom, which prevented any further attempts. Of course the fence has been there all their life, so I am not surprised they would want to venture further once that barrier was removed.

Suequote=triciad19]Sue, i've got a professional escape artist in Daisy Mae. There is woven wire around the edge of the kennel, She digs over 3 feet under the wire so I added another 6 feet and now she gets her paws into the spaces and digs basketball size holes under the wire.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I am, thanks.

Sue


RosD said:


> I'm hoping you are better now Sue. ???? P16


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She sure did. Definitely am glad she came back.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Misty must have given you a fright. Clever dog to make her away back home :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, I also got and saved the shawl worksheet. Thanks.

Tricia, that is a lot of turkeys. We have them here and I did get a pic of them in early spring, but never saw that many!

Tanya, nice getting all those new books to peruse through. Strange about that one having a chemical smell. Hope it dissipates soon for you. 

Tricia, the yarn for your Forest Paths cowl is so pretty. Too bad you have to frog, but I guess it is best if you are not happy with the size as it is.

Yay Bev- so glad you have a new key board that has a working space bar. Much easier to read! Love your new pictures. Are those black rasberries growing wild on your property?

Sue, that is a scare when the dog escapes. I left the gate open the other day when I was busy doing garden chores and I didn't notice that Sisu walked out until I went to go in and saw she wasn't there. I calmly called for her as I walked around the property and then started to panic when she didn't come, thinking she must have gone a distance. Like you, just as I was about to get into the car to look, she came strolling along back through the gate as though nothing was wrong. I was so relieved!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Is that spot where you have seen the foxes too? I wonder if the turkeys would take flight if they saw the fox.

Sue


sisu said:


> DeEtta, I also got and saved the shawl worksheet. Thanks.
> 
> Tricia, that is a lot of turkeys. We have them here and I did get a pic of them in early spring, but never saw that many!
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am in for a smaller shawl, as I get my feet wet with this project. The patterns I have picked for the border, each have the even rows as purl, but with the one that I am knitting for the border, I have changed that to knit instead, and think it looks ok, and plan on doing likewise for the centre one. I think I have made this swatch way too wide, and will adjust accordingly with the next swatch. I started out with over 1100 yards, so hopefully I will have plenty of yarn. I guess, as we do our calculations I will find out. If I have created the pattern, I am sure I would like to follow through on it.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- measure the swatch you've done, calculate the square inches/cm. then calculate the square inches/cm of the target size of the shawl and do the math to calculate the number of gr the shawl will need (If Gram-swatch makes YY sq inches of the swatch, then X-grams will make ZZ sq in of shawl). And then if you have the ball band you can convert that to yards. Now if this makes no sense, then just ignore until next session. For me, a full size 6'ft shawl usually takes about 2000 yds depending on the needles, so 1100 should be more than sufficient for a "little one."

Sounds like you are making progress on swatches. A bigger swatch will be more predictive than a little one. Anything under 4" square is probably too small except for the edging.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bella. I still have to do a few more rows. I am enjoying this.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- measure the swatch you've done, calculate the square inches/cm. then calculate the square inches/cm of the target size of the shawl and do the math to calculate the number of gr the shawl will need (If Gram-swatch makes YY sq inches of the swatch, then X-grams will make ZZ sq in of shawl). And then if you have the ball band you can convert that to yards. Now if this makes no sense, then just ignore until next session. For me, a full size 6'ft shawl usually takes about 2000 yds depending on the needles, so 1100 should be more than sufficient for a "little one."
> 
> Sounds like you are making progress on swatches. A bigger swatch will be more predictive than a little one. Anything under 4" square is probably too small except for the edging.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, lovely to see the turkeys :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Raspberries look yummy. Those roses always smell so good. Patented ones are always so pretty, but seldom have much, if any, fragrance; so the wild ones are my favorite.


Thanks, Dell. 

Oh, it is so nice to have the N and B keys back. 



Tricia said:


> He was so upset, he would shoot and the turkey just moved or ducked his head, didn't even fly.


Oh, my, how frustrating for him, but a great story. 

Wow, Tricia, your Daisy Mae is very determined.



Karen said:


> Idon'thinkIcoulddothisfurlong! <<<G>>>


:sm09: :sm09:

Thanks, Toni. re:turkeys

Thanks, Caryn. Yes, the black raspberries grow wild on our property. Yum. Love your turkey pictures, right next to your fox cubs. Must be nice to have an animal freeway right out your back window. 

DeEtta, I thought to learn the process in a scarf, perhaps with narrower edgings.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Is that spot where you have seen the foxes too? I wonder if the turkeys would take flight if they saw the fox.
> 
> Sue


Yep, same spot. The foxes were still using that burrow when the turkeys were there, but I do believe they have moved on now. Haven't seen them in a few weeks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--had a customer once who kept his dog on a 100 ft leash and the dog clearly hated it as he would run around a post and the leash would lose its length. One day the dog got loose and ran down the road, a state road so lots of fast traffic. He had me come over to help him (won't get into that insanity). The dog was having a great time and the owner was out of control with himself. I suggested he put out some meat like cold cuts or a hot dog. He resisted because the dog had had his dinner. For a lawyer he was a very dumb man! I went home. Rec'd a call that the dog actually came home and went into the garage for the hot dog and the man locked the door. He couldn't believe the dog actually ate the hot dog and was thrilled to see the ploy work. I am still laughing about this all these years later. Of course always felt badly about how the dog was cared for, or not.

Tricia--those turkeys are hysterical to watch sometimes. We get huge flocks of them in the wooded areas on my road and there are times you can see them spread out in the trees which give them good cover. Had one cross the road in front of my car the other day. Always have to watch for the animals when driving around here. They do fly, though, albeit for very short distances. I think their body is not very aerodynamic. 

Sue--how awful to have these vertigo attacks. They seem to be occurring a lot lately. Hope they don't ruin your summer. See you seem to be knitting again and that must feel good.

Tried to plant some flowers outside my door looking for some deer resistant varieties. The zinnias are doing well but there was a daisy type flower that lasted less than a week before the deer chewed them down. Even the portulaca which they usually don't bother seem chewed. Kind of late to find seedlings but may look for some other small zinnias, marigolds, or short ageratum. They seem deer proof. Got most of the thistles pulled in the garden. What nasties they are, especially when they hit 5-6 ft height and the ground is dry. Hope the lilies in the garden weren't too damaged by all of them. Have a tree that is wanting to grow in the middle of one of the lily plants. Spent a lot of time last year trying to dig out the root but it is persistent and has returned in full force. I wish all the veggies I plant were as persistent and strong as the volunteers--both herbs as well as trees. Borrowed a cordless sawzall yesterday and will try to cut down the mulberry and this other tree, a maple?, that have been very aggressive. The maple is about 8-9 ft tall now and it is time for it to go. Wish it could be transplanted to a spot where it could be appreciated. Same for all the wild grapes and black caps. Their fruit is all red now. Given its bullying behavior in the garden, I sure hope they at least give me some fruit before the birds descend.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay for new needles Del 

Our last dog had wanderlust. He would just start walking and keep going. We think that is how he became a stray in the first place (we adopted him from the Humane Society). He did not dig though so am happy about that.

I finally received an answer on my Gerda inquiry. I think I know what she is saying for most of it. I still have not decided if I am going to frog this clue (I do have a lifeline at the end of the prior clue) as it was a full week plus of work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Thanks, Toni. re:turkeys
> 
> ...


Bev -- I suspect you will. But, the session will be focussed on a square shape. Having learned how to do a square, you can easily modify that for a scarf. And typically, a scarf would either have the equivalent of a center panel and edge without a border or would be a sampler style. In any case, plan on working through the square shape and then you'll be ready to modify it for your specific projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL it sounds like you are getting along really well there... Summers in places like these are pretty much dedicated to the travelers that come thru (tourists) but during the 'off season' we take back our little towns and that is when the locals really gather together and you get to know them better and they get to know you better :sm01: I hope your time with the boys is a fun one... it is best to keep their minds busy with out the use of video games.... and cartoon network!! LOL but then there are times when you need a break too.. my son wasn't much into any of that.. give him a tree and he was happy.... we had large trees and he and his buddy's would climb them all day... 

I have heard of people who don't even use cages for their tomatoes... they just let them grow...like you would a melon or squash.. I never gave it a try but some old timer told me about it when I was looking for cages.. I think if a tomato plant is going to do well it will do well no matter what.. LOL

I do hope things work out better for you Tanya... it seems like it is a up hill battle right now.. enjoy your books... maybe put the offensive one in a bag with something that would absorb the odors? baking soda or herbs.. a lump of coal is suppose to help... a sachet or something.. I'd hate that if I spent good money on something that gave me a headache..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful start Tricia.. I hope you get it right for the cowl/hood you want.. it is a beautiful pattern and your yarn works great with it!
I love the turkeys too.. what a great site that was!

Good to see your keyboard has been replace Bev... and I love the pictures... that is what my wild roses look like too 

Sue what a worry that was!!! our little ones will get out and run the neighborhood.. we had such a time running after them.. but now they come right back when called.. a few times Fritz got out and we didn't know it and he would be scratching at our front door.. so scary.. they are so small and the same color as the road.. LOL so far no close calls but we are diligent with them and hope that we can keep them close to us.. but they are dogs.. and dogs will wander if given the chance..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I would love to make a shawl. I have wanted to do this for ages but I have not had the courage. I am worked on the border. It is a combination of two patterns and as I saw it is going to be 80+ stitches wide. Is this too wide?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

One only has to leave for a minute to come back to reams of writing !
Had a similar experience with Hector this week .Get him out of the car and put him down to run around but the gate was still slightly open so out he shot straight across the road .Put on my best silly voice to entice him back and at first he took no notice then must have decided it was rather scary out there so ran back in .I could see him the whole time but unpredictable what dogs might do .So glad Misty was safe .
Bev ..The pink rose may be Rosa Rugosa .
Never heard of wild turkeys .
Hot here so off outside .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am running late again as usual  but at least I am never late for work.. LOL I have my worksheet printed off thanks DeEtta!! and will be back in the morning... I look forward to this process and hope to make an amazing Shetland Shawl..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--good idea to bag the offensive book with baking soda. I left it ourside last nite hopefully airing out. Need to go check on it now that the sun has baked it for a few hours.

Tomatoes do better in cages or on stakes as the sun gets to them better as well as you the eater. Further, if you are in slug country, any fruit on the ground will be eaten overnight. 

Have been reading/looking at all the lace patterns in the 3 books I now own and it is daunting making choices. While commited to using DeEtta's graphs, cannot figure out how I would make a choice when designing my own. You know about too much of a good thing........

Computer nightmare this a.m. but feel so fortunate that I was able to find a way to get it worked out. Just got back online on the laptop and need to check that everything restored correctly. Restored to a point about 9 days ago and hope to find all my Sent emails which just disappeared one day.

Del--enjoy your new needles. Isn't it fun to receive things in the mail, and quickly. 

Ann--I think when dogs are kept close and not allowed to run free they get frightened when they escape and will come back. I have seen this in cats who were kept indoors. It can take as much as 2 weeks to get them to feel comfortable to go outside. One cat was so housebound that it took almost a month. Then when my daughter reclaimed him 6 mos later, he did not want to be indoors having discovered how much more fun it was to walk about freely in the sun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just called Amazon to report the odor problem with the Walker book. Realized the odor is like a pesticide and it goes straight the brain. Am feeling so invaded by this poison. Will be returning the book to be sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, I also got and saved the shawl worksheet. Thanks.
> 
> Tricia, that is a lot of turkeys. We have them here and I did get a pic of them in early spring, but never saw that many!
> 
> ...


The turkeys are so handsome when they are displaying their tails!
I am glad Sisu came home safely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wonder if it came from a warehouse or something where they had sprayed a pesticide.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Just called Amazon to report the odor problem with the Walker book. Realized the odor is like a pesticide and it goes straight the brain. Am feeling so invaded by this poison. Will be returning the book to be sure.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! What breed is she, so I know never to get one?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She is a golden lab mix. So cute beside Abner, my Rottweiler. Whatever she is mixed with gave her a cute curl at the end of her tail. Here is a picture when they were about 6 months old.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, they are very cute sleeping together! :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DFL it sounds like you are getting along really well there... Summers in places like these are pretty much dedicated to the travelers that come thru (tourists) but during the 'off season' we take back our little towns and that is when the locals really gather together and you get to know them better and they get to know you better :sm01: I hope your time with the boys is a fun one... it is best to keep their minds busy with out the use of video games.... and cartoon network!! LOL but then there are times when you need a break too.. my son wasn't much into any of that.. give him a tree and he was happy.... we had large trees and he and his buddy's would climb them all day...
> 
> They did great yesterday...only a total of about 1 hour with video games....they did chores, helped put together a bench, helped make breakfast, had reading time, practiced their music lessons, made their beds....all in all, we felt it went better than we expected. Why is it that they behave better around us when Mom and Dad are not here????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, when swatching for the edging, eg the Brand Iron one, are you casting on extra stitches, and that eyelet row? 

Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I would love to make a shawl. I have wanted to do this for ages but I have not had the courage. I am worked on the border. It is a combination of two patterns and as I saw it is going to be 80+ stitches wide. Is this too wide?


Norma -- 80+ stitches is a pretty wide edging. About who wide will that be when blocked? You can make your edging any width that you want, but consider how you are going to turn the corner around the border. The narrower the edging the easier it is to "easy" around. A wide border may easy around too (you'll need to play with it a bit once it is off the needles), but it is likely that you'll have to develop a corner miter pattern. This is doable and I'd be happy to help you with it if that is what is needed. So, should you keep working on the swatch? Sure!!!! Once it is done and blocked, we can face the additional issues.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wonder if it came from a warehouse or something where they had sprayed a pesticide.
> 
> Sue


Hard to say. It was a used copy so could have been stored anywhere's. But the odor and fumes are still in my nose and head several hours later. I am really upset about this. The book is in a plastic bag wrapped up with baking soda. Waiting for the return shipping label which can take 2 days Amazon said. Whatever the situation was it sure lacked any environmental or health awareness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, they are very cute sleeping together! :sm24:


I love seeing how animals adopt each other and form such close bonds. Much for us humans to learn from them.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Belle, when swatching for the edging, eg the Brand Iron one, are you casting on extra stitches, and that eyelet row?
> 
> Sue


Sue - I didn't do an eyelet row on the edgings. I just threaded the wires back and forth through the straight edge and and then used pins to pull it out and open. In truth, the only measurement that will mean much to us is how wide is the edging once blocked. The Rate of join with the border is already a given by formula. And even the width is a question because every edge undulates. So when asked to measure, I look for the measurement at its maximum width which is used to calculate the size of the center panel and border.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > DFL it sounds like you are getting along really well there... Summers in places like these are pretty much dedicated to the travelers that come thru (tourists) but during the 'off season' we take back our little towns and that is when the locals really gather together and you get to know them better and they get to know you better :sm01: I hope your time with the boys is a fun one... it is best to keep their minds busy with out the use of video games.... and cartoon network!! LOL but then there are times when you need a break too.. my son wasn't much into any of that.. give him a tree and he was happy.... we had large trees and he and his buddy's would climb them all day...
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- 80+ stitches is a pretty wide edging. About who wide will that be when blocked? You can make your edging any width that you want, but consider how you are going to turn the corner around the border. The narrower the edging the easier it is to "easy" around. A wide border may easy around too (you'll need to play with it a bit once it is off the needles), but it is likely that you'll have to develop a corner miter pattern. This is doable and I'd be happy to help you with it if that is what is needed. So, should you keep working on the swatch? Sure!!!! Once it is done and blocked, we can face the additional issues.


I wonder if Norma means the length instead of the width?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, thanks.

I haven't decided for sure on an edging. I picked one that only had 9!stitches, and thought I should maybe go for a little wider, perhaps by adding some faggoting . From your adapted Brand Iron, it looks like that requires an additional 2 stitches only. I am still trying to figure out if I could do that. I have to think about that.

For now, having finished the border swatch, I am starting on the center swatch.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue - I didn't do an eyelet row on the edgings. I just threaded the wires back and forth through the straight edge and and then used pins to pull it out and open. In truth, the only measurement that will mean much to us is how wide is the edging once blocked. The Rate of join with the border is already a given by formula. And even the width is a question because every edge undulates. So when asked to measure, I look for the measurement at its maximum width which is used to calculate the size of the center panel and border.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I will carry on and if you think it is impossible I can do it half the width. Thank you for your help. I am having a great time :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, thanks.
> 
> I haven't decided for sure on an edging. I picked one that only had 9!stitches, and thought I should maybe go for a little wider, perhaps by adding some faggoting . From your adapted Brand Iron, it looks like that requires an additional 2 stitches only. I am still trying to figure out if I could do that. I have to think about that.
> 
> ...


Sue -- Walker has an excellent write up on ****** stitches in Book 1. Generally, they are YO and a decrease paired in different manners. I switched the Brand Iron edging from a YO, P2T in the original to a YO,K2T repeated twice. By doing 2 repeats it lets the ****** stitch really show off and I like the way the YO,K2T twists. I also, changed from the original which was worked on every other row, to working it on every row. Which is why it has that nice interwoven effect.

A narrow edging works well near a complex border. I always think the edging is needed to balance out the other design elements. So, for me, the question would be does the edging make a "whole" balanced visual impression? Too much, too little? The Brand Iron edging strikes me as very geometric -- so I'd wonder about the visual impact of geometric lines next to the border. When I placed my 2 swatches next to each other I immediately saw that the edging mirrored the diagonal line of the miniature leaf pattern and it does this on all 4 sides of the leaf swatch. Decided that the edging would look good and interact well.

So now is the time to "play." And for me who hates to swatch for regular knitting, this is saying something. But it seems when I'm trying to put something together for a shawl like piece, I'll spend a lot of time, looking at stitch dictionaries and then swatching.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- I suspect you will. But, the session will be focussed on a square shape. Having learned how to do a square, you can easily modify that for a scarf. And typically, a scarf would either have the equivalent of a center panel and edge without a border or would be a sampler style. In any case, plan on working through the square shape and then you'll be ready to modify it for your specific projects.


DeEtta, you are probably right. I will do the square first. 

Thanks, Ronie, on the keyboard and rose. 

Ann, I believe you are correct on the name of the roses. I love them. We have several bushes around the edges of our property.

Sweet puppies, Tricia. 

Tanya, so sorry about the book and it's odor. Uck! I would send it back also.

Here's a picture of my two grandsons. My DS sent it. I MUST get this one printed and framed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the dog photo Tricia 

I think I have decided on an edging and the instructions come with corner instructions! Yay! I also have narrowed down to a few choices for the center panel. Still working on a border idea. I too plan to make a smaller version.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are probably right. I will do the square first.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie, on the keyboard and rose.
> 
> ...


Great photo, Bev!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo, Bev!
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


DS got that one! And I'm so glad that he did.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DS got that one! And I'm so glad that he did.


It's definitely one to be treasured! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, they are so cute!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are probably right. I will do the square first.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie, on the keyboard and rose.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful picture of the boys. And do they ever look alike :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, they are very cute sleeping together! :sm24:


They do look lovely, it would be interesting to know what caused her kinky tail! Both my Labrador and my Retriever x were not diggers. They did shed mightily though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are probably right. I will do the square first.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie, on the keyboard and rose.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous shot of them both!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Meant to note that it is hard to find rosa rugosa varieties. I looked a few years ago; they must be around especially thru rose societies but not particularly in local plant houses.

Bev--nice that you have pink ones. The wild roses here are all white and quite invasive.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is fast and easy knit. It could be a good gift idea.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-leaf-headband
Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, Norma, Julie and Tanya. Yes, they do look quite alike. 

Sue, I have made that one. It is a fun knit.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of my two grandsons. My DS sent it. I MUST get this one printed and framed.


What an adorable pair and picture. I would frame it, too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just called Amazon to report the odor problem with the Walker book. Realized the odor is like a pesticide and it goes straight the brain. Am feeling so invaded by this poison. Will be returning the book to be sure.


That is awful. I bought a used book by mail one time and it just smelled old. I put it in a big plastic bag with fresh rosemary and lavender for a few months and that did the trick. But, I wasn't dealing with pesticides. Good that Amazon will let you return it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is awful. I bought a used book by mail one time and it just smelled old. I put it in a big plastic bag with fresh rosemary and lavender for a few months and that did the trick. But, I wasn't dealing with pesticides. Good that Amazon will let you return it.


Well they have a pretty good return policy. Just found out from them they have 2 different venues for selling. One is directly from Amazon, the other is from the seller so I have to wait to hear from the seller. Amazon did say they would honor my costs if the seller did not. That was good. My patience, or lack of it, would not let me wait a few months to deodorize a book. I just bought another copy from a different seller with the expectation to get my money back from the original one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Barbara.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, you are probably right. I will do the square first.
> 
> Cute pic of your GS's.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

definitely not lace, but so very cute:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fierce-little-dragon


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I personally would not knit this, but it certainly is eye catching.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu

But this one I might:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/close-to-you

or this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ennui

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have printed off the charts that DeEtta gave us.. I do want to design my own but I will follow the process only because I have no time to find my own lace patterns.. LOL I think I might be able to get to it tomorrow! :sm01:

Bev that is a great photo!! this baby's face is adorable!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think one of the 3 stands of Sage has found a local home. I'm keeping the tarragon/basil (??) Smells like tarragon.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> My plan was to go through the planning for an entire shawl, but to recommend that we make it much smaller. That way it would still be useful for a baby blanket or something like that. Each of you will determine the size that you want to make. I'm doing a 40" piece. I think it needs to be large enough to keep the center and border in proportion to the edging -- so if your edging is say 3 inches, then that means already 6 inches is accounted for and probably another less than 20 would be horribly disproportionate. Of course, you can go through the full planning session with the swatches, create the pattern and then not make it. So the choice will be yours.


Thank you DeEtta. Another thing that hadn't entered my consciousness--Proportions of each element for the smaller sizes! Glad that your plan is to go through planning a full size shawl, to give us the full perspective.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bev, What a great pic of the grands. Love those smiles.

Echoing the others about the good looking pups, Tricia.

Am just getting caught up on the posts---please don't feel slighted if I haven't commented on all of them--my memory for all that has been happening gets pretty fuzzy this time of night! :sm03: :sm12: 

Great going all of you who've got swatches going. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> I personally would not knit this, but it certainly is eye catching.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linientreu
> 
> ...


Wow! First one is dizzifying (is that a word?) :sm01:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love Close to You, especially the story about her husband. 

Thanks, Ronie and Dell. I do love my Grands. 

Dizzifying-yep, that is the perfect word for that shawl, Dell. >8-0


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DFL ..what a lovely time you are having with the grandchildren and finding ,like I do ,that they are better when the parents vanish ! If we are all together the youngest usually looks at me for a facial expression indicating disagreement or otherwise !
Tricia ..that super photo of the furries brought "Let sleeping dogs lie ' to mind .
Bev ..Lovely pictue and what is the secret the baby has up his sleeve ? Certainly a very expressive look .
My grand daughter entered her rescue pony in a show and he was 5 th out of 8 .Not a high flyer but I thought a good start as she has had him since birth when he was with his mother .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> DFL ..what a lovely time you are having with the grandchildren and finding ,like I do ,that they are better when the parents vanish ! If we are all together the youngest usually looks at me for a facial expression indicating disagreement or otherwise !
> Tricia ..that super photo of the furries brought "Let sleeping dogs lie ' to mind .
> Bev ..Lovely pictue and what is the secret the baby has up his sleeve ? Certainly a very expressive look .
> My grand daughter entered her rescue pony in a show and he was 5 th out of 8 .Not a high flyer but I thought a good start as she has had him since birth when he was with his mother .


Yes, a great start for her. Well done!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, a great start for her. Well done!


Ditto, Ann. Good for her.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, glad you got answers to your questions on Gerda pattern. Hope you don't have to frog all the way back to get it back on track.

Ann, glad that Hector came back safely. That is such a panicky feeling trying to get them safely back. 

Tanya, glad you notified Amazon about the book and will return it. That is too bad the seller would do that. Hope you get your refund quickly.

Julie, it was the turkey displaying his tail that enticed me to take the picture! In real life it was so pretty. 

Tricia, your two dogs look so peaceful sleeping together. What a great pack they make! 

Bev, that picture of your grandsons is adorable. You son really did capture wonderful expressions on both their faces. Great picture to have printed and framed.

Ann, congrats to your gd. The pony is so pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> DFL ..what a lovely time you are having with the grandchildren and finding ,like I do ,that they are better when the parents vanish ! If we are all together the youngest usually looks at me for a facial expression indicating disagreement or otherwise !
> Tricia ..that super photo of the furries brought "Let sleeping dogs lie ' to mind .
> Bev ..Lovely pictue and what is the secret the baby has up his sleeve ? Certainly a very expressive look .
> My grand daughter entered her rescue pony in a show and he was 5 th out of 8 .Not a high flyer but I thought a good start as she has had him since birth when he was with his mother .


And there were three others behind him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Melanie, glad you got answers to your questions on Gerda pattern. Hope you don't have to frog all the way back to get it back on track.
> 
> Ann, glad that Hector came back safely. That is such a panicky feeling trying to get them safely back.
> 
> ...


Presumably it would be the male who displays? Do you know is the female more drab? It often is that way in the bird world.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, a great start for her. Well done!


Ditto from me, Ann! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great grands Bev 

Beautiful pony Ann. Your GD has done a good job.

Can't remember if I commented on the pups Tricia so if not, they look quite content sleeping in a huddle.

I have decided not to frog the current clue of Gerda and just block the heck out of it. I have three more vertical repeats of this motif so will see more after I get some more rows done. If it looks too wonky then I'll frog back to the prior clue. I am hoping it will be ok. On the positive side of knitting one of my shawls is going on the feature page for the pattern. Yay! It is the April MKAL by Bunnymuff, the green shawl I made recently.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations, Melanie! Well deserved :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--stunning pony. Clearly it has been well cared for and loved. Good show!

Melanie--hope you don't have to frog, too. And great your Bunnymuff is a featured pattern. You worked hard on it.

Del--love to play with the language and was known for making up many words myself. Isn't it fun to do? Sometimes you just need a new word to express yourself :sm24: 

The Close-to-You shawl story is very beautiful. Almost makes we want to knit one to be close also.

However, it is the Lilientrau one that I would knit just to experience the pattern style. Goddess knows what I would do with it when done! Frame it? Oh, I know, find someone else who would wear it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you DeEtta. Another thing that hadn't entered my consciousness--Proportions of each element for the smaller sizes! Glad that your plan is to go through planning a full size shawl, to give us the full perspective.


I agree!!! I kind of jump in then try to tread water while I figure it out... I love learning to take the proper steps to do it right and to be able to design my own is very exciting :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great grands Bev
> 
> Beautiful pony Ann. Your GD has done a good job.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this and in a shawl that is normally not pulled tight no one will ever know that you were off by 1 stitch!!! and no one that has never knitted one would even know there was something different about it.. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Loved your North Sea beach photos, Sue!

Your weaving is going to be beautiful, Julie!

Welcome to our newbies!!! 

p11


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I forgot to say how much I like your Turkey pictures... that seems to be a hot spot for amazing wild life!

Ann the horse is beautiful!! I hope your GD continues to do well with him....

Well we have some early morning chores to do and a potato salad for 100 to make but most of my day will be chilling with my knitting :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Barbara, I am also glad to hear you are starting to feel better. :sm24:

Casonitis - gotta love it!!! :sm02:

It is so good to hear from you, Ros!!! <3

p14


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful helo, Melanie!!!

Yes, Norma, I remember your entrelac shawl and look forward to your progress photos. :sm24:

Bev, was that this last storm that went through? It sounds like it was nasty in your area. 

p15


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie(NZ), your vest is going to be as lovely as ever!!!

Sue, I hope you are feeling better by now.

Air shows are so very fun!!! We went to them a LOT when I was growing up. My dad had his license. We flew to family reunions and other air shows in the area. I loved it!

p17


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everyone who's not feeling well are on the mend. Know it's a slow slog for you Barb - my thoughts are with you. Sue, certainly hope the dizziness soon resolves.
> 
> Have started going through my copy of Miller's Heirloom Knitting. Her recommendation is to pick out the border pattern first, then coordinate the center fill-in and edging to that. Makes sense to me (easier to fit the fill-in repeats to those of the border)--but then common sense & I have not been known to always be boon companions! (Chose several fill-in patterns from her book first.) Now to go back and find border patterns & edgings that might suit. Can see where the math comes in just to coordinate repeats of various stitch patterns and then figure out corners, let alone any other numbers needed! Glad DeEtta is here & will be helping us with all that. So, back to the book to choose patterns and practice the stitches.
> ...


Happy Planning/Designing, Dell!!! :sm24:

DeEtta is a tremendous help. :sm02:

p17


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sounds like you have great day ahead of you. Potato salad for 100? Piece of cake, or potato! And then a bunch of relaxed knitting.

A neighbor is coming by shortly to do some 'foraging' in my garden. She loved the scapes and fennel I gifted her for treating me gratis so with all the bounty from Nature, I offered to take her foraging. With the garden now being on such overload with fennel, chinese mustard greens, callaloo, lambs quarters, etc. seemed like a good place to begin. Couple of shopping bags full will not even make a dent and she will be so happy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Ronie! I loved your turkey story. :sm02:

Great worksheet, DeEtta! Thank you!

I love to hear how you are settling in, DFL! Your workshop will be wonderful. :sm24:

One step at a time, Tanya. You've got this. :sm02:

p22


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, we have had two bad storms this week. We had no damage at our house, except for a portion of the roof that we thought we could put off till fall, leaked. So we are getting things fixed quicker than we thought.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, we have had two bad storms this week. We had no damage at our house, except for a portion of the roof that we thought we could put off till fall, leaked. So we are getting things fixed quicker than we thought.


Sorry about the leak but glad the work can proceed faster.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Tanya, while our contractor was at our house looking at the leaks, he got a call from a customer he had just given the final quote to that day and was planning on starting the job the next day. It was a $52,000 job. The customer cancelled, siting a life changing event happened to one of their children. So, he had to cancel the cement truck, rearrange the work schedule etc. The plus for us, is that he will be able to get to our roof sooner. I know you will understand the ins and outs of this situation for our contractor. I feel badly for him. Plus I question the excuse they gave him. It just doesn't sound right.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Tanya, while our contractor was at our house looking at the leaks, he got a call from a customer he had just given the final quote to that day and was planning on starting the job the next day. It was a $52,000 job. The customer cancelled, siting a life changing event happened to one of their children. So, he had to cancel the cement truck, rearrange the work schedule etc. The plus for us, is that he will be able to get to our roof sooner. I know you will understand the ins and outs of this situation for our contractor. I feel badly for him. Plus I question the excuse they gave him. It just doesn't sound right.


Goody, goody for you. I certainly do understand the complications of the construction profession. Absolutely the most stressful one around and everything you plan can turn upside down in a heartbeat. It is a situation that constantly demand wearing several hats simultaneously and being able to shift gear instantly. It makes many people crazy as they lack the flexibility or comfort to do this. As for the excuse to the contractor? It really doesn't matter: bottom line is the customer backed out. One thing that I can say is that usually a customer has up to 3 days to back out of a contract that they have signed for whatever reason. The thinking behind this reg is that some sales people pitch hard and convince a person to accept a contract which, when in more contemplative mode, seems excessive and they feel bullied. Of course have no idea when this customer signed the contract so they would have to come up with an emergency to justify cancellation. Who knows--you lucked out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Loved your North Sea beach photos, Sue!
> 
> Your weaving is going to be beautiful, Julie!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie(NZ), your vest is going to be as lovely as ever!!!
> 
> Sue, I hope you are feeling better by now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni!
There's been a change of decision, now I have an idea of how the yarn is knitting up- it will be a full sized Gansey (sweater). I had been worried I was short of yarn, but reckon it will be okay.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Itissonicetohaveaworkingkeyboard.LovealltherepliestoBev!:sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ann, your GD's pony is an absolute beauty!

Sue, I'm glad for you that your wanderer made it back home. 

Tricia, your pup sure is determined!

Bev, it sounds like a very good thing you are able to get your roof repaired sooner rather than later. I am sorry for what ever happened with that other customer. It does sound strange.

Enjoy all of that produce, Tanya!

That is even better that you will be able to do a full Gansey, Julie!

Dell, there are a couple of us on LP from southern Minnesota. Where about are you? :sm01:

Whew! caught up! Happy Shetland Planning! It sounds like you are all going full speed ahead with this. :sm24: Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ann, your GD's pony is an absolute beauty!
> 
> Sue, I'm glad for you that your wanderer made it back home.
> 
> ...


It is more work of course, Toni- although with it being DK, it is going faster than my green one, or Jean's red one. I am very keen to get more yarn to make at least two more 5 ply ones for myself- so I will end up with a wardrobe of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Barbara, I am also glad to hear you are starting to feel better. :sm24:
> 
> Casonitis - gotta love it!!! :sm02:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Toni. My doctor put me in a two day liquid diet, then tomorrow I start the BRAT diet for 2-3 days, that is bananas, rice, applesauce and toast. I am pretty darned hungry and feeling a bit weak but not experiencing any symptoms right now. We will see what food does. She said the purpose is to give the stomach time to heal and to slowly add mild foods in small quantities. At least I feel good enough to take our trip July 8.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Tanya, while our contractor was at our house looking at the leaks, he got a call from a customer he had just given the final quote to that day and was planning on starting the job the next day. It was a $52,000 job. The customer cancelled, siting a life changing event happened to one of their children. So, he had to cancel the cement truck, rearrange the work schedule etc. The plus for us, is that he will be able to get to our roof sooner. I know you will understand the ins and outs of this situation for our contractor. I feel badly for him. Plus I question the excuse they gave him. It just doesn't sound right.


Good for you, Bev. Too bad for the contractor losing the other questionable cancellation but it plays well for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is more work of course, Toni- although with it being DK, it is going faster than my green one, or Jean's red one. I am very keen to get more yarn to make at least two more 5 ply ones for myself- so I will end up with a wardrobe of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Toni. My doctor put me in a two day liquid diet, then tomorrow I start the BRAT diet for 2-3 days, that is bananas, rice, applesauce and toast. I am pretty darned hungry and feeling a bit weak but not experiencing any symptoms right now. We will see what food does. She said the purpose is to give the stomach time to heal and to slowly add mild foods in small quantities. At least I feel good enough to take our trip July 8.


I do hope it helps and you continue to feel better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope it helps and you continue to feel better.


Me, too, Barbara. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is more work of course, Toni- although with it being DK, it is going faster than my green one, or Jean's red one. I am very keen to get more yarn to make at least two more 5 ply ones for myself- so I will end up with a wardrobe of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow!!! How special, Julie! :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Toni. My doctor put me in a two day liquid diet, then tomorrow I start the BRAT diet for 2-3 days, that is bananas, rice, applesauce and toast. I am pretty darned hungry and feeling a bit weak but not experiencing any symptoms right now. We will see what food does. She said the purpose is to give the stomach time to heal and to slowly add mild foods in small quantities. At least I feel good enough to take our trip July 8.


Oh, big ugh! Allopathic doctors know nothing about health and nutrition. You have an inflammatory condition and she wants you to eat a diet of 100% sugar--the essential cause of inflammation. And all this negatively impacts your gut biome which most likely needs rebuilding. This diet is very frightening, but you know where I come from. I would run as fast as I could to a homeopath or holistic nutritionist/naturopath. But glad you feel well enough to travel.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that is a beautiful pony.

Sue


annweb said:


> DFL ..what a lovely time you are having with the grandchildren and finding ,like I do ,that they are better when the parents vanish ! If we are all together the youngest usually looks at me for a facial expression indicating disagreement or otherwise !
> Tricia ..that super photo of the furries brought "Let sleeping dogs lie ' to mind .
> Bev ..Lovely pictue and what is the secret the baby has up his sleeve ? Certainly a very expressive look .
> My grand daughter entered her rescue pony in a show and he was 5 th out of 8 .Not a high flyer but I thought a good start as she has had him since birth when he was with his mother .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Ronie - potato salad for 100! You are going to need a hand massage after cutting up all those potatoes.

Very cool about your dad and flying Toni.

Hope you feel better soon Barbara. You know, ice cream sundaes often have bananas in them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope it helps and you continue to feel better.


From me too, Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wow!!! How special, Julie! :sm02:


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Glad you liked the fur babies. That picture is a year old and they are much larger. Abner tips in at 120 pounds of gentle, lovable muscle. Daisy Mae is about 80 pounds of fun loving mischief and yes she sheds a lot. There is enough fur to spin. I just touch her and fur falls off, after I have combed her. If I wear a dark color close to her I need a lint remover before going anywhere.

I am back to where I frogged Forest Paths and, to me it is looking better and has a softer feel. I also made it a little larger so crossing fingers there is enough yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Me, too, Barbara. :sm02:


And me as well, Barbara. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, big ugh! Allopathic doctors know nothing about health and nutrition. You have an inflammatory condition and she wants you to eat a diet of 100% sugar--the essential cause of inflammation. And all this negatively impacts your gut biome which most likely needs rebuilding. This diet is very frightening, but you know where I come from. I would run as fast as I could to a homeopath or holistic nutritionist/naturopath. But glad you feel well enough to travel.


I know that is what you would do but I am not established with any of the types you mention and you just don't run to them, they have to have time available when you are a new patient. My condition is one that needs to get better before I leave in a week or so. That being said, time is of the essence and I am feeling much better.

Thanks for the well wishes from Norma, Toni, Julie, Pam and Melanie. You just don't know how good a banana split sounds right now, even yogurt sounds fantastic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I know that is what you would do but I am not established with any of the types you mention and you just don't run to them, they have to have time available when you are a new patient. My condition is one that needs to get better before I leave in a week or so. That being said, time is of the essence and I am feeling much better.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes from Norma, Toni, Julie, Pam and Melanie. You just don't know how good a banana split sounds right now, even yogurt sounds fantastic.


You know I only wish you health and wellness. And I do understand your anxiety about time. But I also know the consequences of bad medical advice. Hope you don't have to suffer any of them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully the diet will help. Glad you think you will be able to take your trip.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thanks, Toni. My doctor put me in a two day liquid diet, then tomorrow I start the BRAT diet for 2-3 days, that is bananas, rice, applesauce and toast. I am pretty darned hungry and feeling a bit weak but not experiencing any symptoms right now. We will see what food does. She said the purpose is to give the stomach time to heal and to slowly add mild foods in small quantities. At least I feel good enough to take our trip July 8.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am a big fan of SusannaIC, so wanted to share this pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pyropa

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You know I only wish you health and wellness. And I do understand your anxiety about time. But I also know the consequences of bad medical advice. Hope you don't have to suffer any of them.


I do know that, Tanya, otherwise you wouldn't take the time to respond. I did just buy The Microbiome Solution by Robynne Chutkan. It was very highly rated on Amazon. Could be just what I am looking for. I heard Dr. Thomas O'Bryan talking about it on a webinar yesterday. He is a gluten specialist.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Hopefully the diet will help. Glad you think you will be able to take your trip.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue, and that shawl link you sent is really pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Hopefully the diet will help. Glad you think you will be able to take your trip.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Barbara. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I do know that, Tanya, otherwise you wouldn't take the time to respond. I did just buy The Microbiome Solution by Robynne Chutkan. It was very highly rated on Amazon. Could be just what I am looking for. I heard Dr. Thomas O'Bryan talking about it on a webinar yesterday. He is a gluten specialist.


Oh, good. There is so much to learn about our health due to all the toxic food and drugs in the environment. This is one thing where there was a 'good old days' when you grew your own food without toxic chemicals, didn't worry about GMOs, or even went to the market and never gave a thought to the fact that your food was naturally organic. And we did not have these kinds of epidemic health issues the way we do today. And there were many holistic healers no matter what they called themselves who could effect cures. Let me know what you think of the book.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue --that shawl is a nice pattern. When I saw it, immediately thought of using the pattern stitch for this Shetland lace project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up about the Sus IC pattern, Sue. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Barbara. :sm02:


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ann, What a pretty pony; looks well loved & cared for--ears up & interested in what's going on. The main thing is to enjoy, regardless of placement.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> .
> 
> I have decided not to frog the current clue of Gerda and just block the heck out of it. I have three more vertical repeats of this motif so will see more after I get some more rows done. If it looks too wonky then I'll frog back to the prior clue. I am hoping it will be ok. On the positive side of knitting one of my shawls is going on the feature page for the pattern. Yay! It is the April MKAL by Bunnymuff, the green shawl I made recently.


Hope it looks good with the blocking. Kudos to you on having your shawl featured.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Hope it looks good with the blocking. Kudos to you on having your shawl featured.


Ditto from me, Melanie. That's exciting!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TLL said:


> Dell, there are a couple of us on LP from southern Minnesota. Where about are you? :sm01:
> 
> Whew! caught up! Happy Shetland Planning! It sounds like you are all going full speed ahead with this. :sm24: Enjoy!!!


Ever heard of Litchfield? :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is more work of course, Toni- although with it being DK, it is going faster than my green one, or Jean's red one. I am very keen to get more yarn to make at least two more 5 ply ones for myself- so I will end up with a wardrobe of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you're making some for yourself--those are so cozy looking.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Itissonicetohaveaworkingkeyboard.LovealltherepliestoBev!:sm24:


 :sm02: :sm02:

Julie, that vest and yarn will make a great gansey. 

Barbara, I hope that you will continue to feel better and have a wonderful trip.

Well, my DS who just got married in Oct was fired from his job today. No concrete reason was given. So he is looking for work. He may be able to go back to Meijer. We shall see.

Melanie, so excited to hear about your shawl being featured. Congrats!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Toni. My doctor put me in a two day liquid diet, then tomorrow I start the BRAT diet for 2-3 days, that is bananas, rice, applesauce and toast. I am pretty darned hungry and feeling a bit weak but not experiencing any symptoms right now. We will see what food does. She said the purpose is to give the stomach time to heal and to slowly add mild foods in small quantities. At least I feel good enough to take our trip July 8.


Yeah, the BRAT is pretty boring, but as long as it doesn't kick up the symptoms, it's all good. It is a long road having to let the digestive tract settle down & recover. Hope the recovery continues to go smoothly for you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Good for you, Bev. Too bad for the contractor losing the other questionable cancellation but it plays well for you.


Echoing Barbara.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Have FINALLy decided on stitch patterns, & started the swatch for the center panel. Am using US 9 needles on sport/baby yarn, but think it would look better with #10 needles (it's orlon yarn that I'm practicing with, so blocking results to open up the lace is questionable). But it's good practice! :sm01:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have started a swatch a couple of times today. Just not working out. I may have to change to another pattern. A simpler one would be nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Glad you're making some for yourself--those are so cozy looking.


 :sm24: That is the whole idea! They are just right for our winters, and my aging and arthritic joints!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Julie, that vest and yarn will make a great gansey.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev, I just hope I figured the size right!
That is not very good about your boy, has he any course for redress?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg. 34/35


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am a big fan of SusannaIC, so wanted to share this pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pyropa
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty. Thank you for passing it on. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that was a terrible thing for your DS. I do hope he finds something even better soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Julie, that vest and yarn will make a great gansey.
> 
> ...


Bev--that sounds pretty cruel for your son to be fired without reason. I recall when you reported his getting the job and it sounded so promising. Was there any contract or company papers provided when he was hired that specified reasons for termination? Was he fired or laid off? That can make a difference in his eligibility for unemployment benefits which I hope he applied for immediately.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your well wishes, Julie, Norma and Tanya. He was pretty devastated. He loved the job. And, in my opinion, he was getting better and gaining confidence. Tanya, as far as I know, there was not contract. He was given a list of 'reasons'-all little piddly stuff. Maybe they just thought it was not a good fit. Don't know. He is planning on going back to Meijer. I don't think he thought of unemployment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, so sorry about your son losing his job. Hope he will find another job soon.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Julie, that vest and yarn will make a great gansey.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your DS losing his job. Maybe a new door will open for him with a better opportunity.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to confess that yesterday was not a good day. I wouldn't normally mention anyway political here, but the UK Brexit vote totally shocked me and I was really sad and upset. Fortunately we spent some time babysitting up at Kat's, which took my mind off it a little. 
Our GS came back yesterday from a week at the beach. I think he may be going to live in his other grandfather's house for a while. The family really don't want to leave it unoccupied until his estate is settled, so sounds like a good idea.
Kat just called and the little ones are coming over for a sleepover tonight. Last time, which was the first one, we all went for a train ride the next morning as there was a railway festival that weekend. She had to tell Jackson that there is no train ride this time. Will have to come up with something special to do instead. Our backyard is out of bounds as we are in the middle of having our fence replaced, so we have wood and other supplies out there, plus branches cut from some trees that were in the way.

This morning I am doing an abbreviated jazzercise class as I have Flower Guild duty at church. When I get home will have to move my knitting, as I don't want little hands getting into it.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Julie, that vest and yarn will make a great gansey.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bev. Looking forward to the trip and seeing family and long time friends.

So sorry about your son. That is terrible they didn't give him a reason. Hope he finds something quickly or can go back to his old job.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Yeah, the BRAT is pretty boring, but as long as it doesn't kick up the symptoms, it's all good. It is a long road having to let the digestive tract settle down & recover. Hope the recovery continues to go smoothly for you.


Yes, boring but I am looking forward to some solid food. Thanks for the good thoughts, Dell.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Bev, so sorry about your son losing his job. Hope he will find another job soon.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to confess that yesterday was not a good day. I wouldn't normally mention anyway political here, but the UK Brexit vote totally shocked me and I was really sad and upset. Fortunately we spent some time babysitting up at Kat's, which took my mind off it a little.
> Our GS came back yesterday from a week at the beach. I think he may be going to live in his other grandfather's house for a while. The family really don't want to leave it unoccupied until his estate is settled, so sounds like a good idea.
> Kat just called and the little ones are coming over for a sleepover tonight. Last time, which was the first one, we all went for a train ride the next morning as there was a railway festival that weekend. She had to tell Jackson that there is no train ride this time. Will have to come up with something special to do instead. Our backyard is out of bounds as we are in the middle of having our fence replaced, so we have wood and other supplies out there, plus branches cut from some trees that were in the way.
> 
> ...


I think there's a lot of people now regretting their vote to leave, judging from some snippets in our news. It really was very close- and I think people may have misjudged the effect of not having 'constituencies'. I enjoyed the ease with which I could travel in Europe on my British Passport.
Hope you are feeling somewhat better by now, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for your well wishes, Julie, Norma and Tanya. He was pretty devastated. He loved the job. And, in my opinion, he was getting better and gaining confidence. Tanya, as far as I know, there was not contract. He was given a list of 'reasons'-all little piddly stuff. Maybe they just thought it was not a good fit. Don't know. He is planning on going back to Meijer. I don't think he thought of unemployment.


Had that feeling which is why I mentioned Unemployment. It might give him some space to look around for something better. As I recall Meijer paid him a lot less. The good thing is that he got some experience in a different role and that cannot be taken from him, especially his sense of confidence in learning and performing new tasks. Sounds like something unspoken was going on and they were not that clear with him or were not mentoring him properly. He might want to look into Federal or State labor laws that define wrongful termination. That in itself will be a learning. Again, my condolences to him for this loss.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara I am glad you are feeling better! I do feel for you about your diet.. but this will pass and you can enjoy some of your fav foods.. I hope you have a great time on your getaway.. it is getting close! 

Tanya it sounds like you had the right mix of rain and warm sunny days to have such a beautiful garden going  What are Lambs Quarters? I am wondering if they are the same as Lambs Ears? Those have fuzzy leafs.

YAY!!! Toni... it is hard sometimes to get caught up here  and I am still trying to like the new format.. so far I still think it stinks.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for your well wishes, Julie, Norma and Tanya. He was pretty devastated. He loved the job. And, in my opinion, he was getting better and gaining confidence. Tanya, as far as I know, there was not contract. He was given a list of 'reasons'-all little piddly stuff. Maybe they just thought it was not a good fit. Don't know. He is planning on going back to Meijer. I don't think he thought of unemployment.


Well that just stinks... but I do believe there will be something he will enjoy more and possibly be a better fit for him.. it is not fun working somewhere that isn't a good fit! I hope the newly weds will start feeling better about this soon.. it is devastating at first then the shock wears off and things start to get brighter soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I made my salad yesterday... I am so unhappy with the potatoes.. most were way too small and then when they were done they didn't fluff like a Russet should of... I think they are mixing types of potatoes in or cross pollinating them.. something but they were more waxy and I had a terrible time loosening it up! But we had some with our dinner last night and it tastes great even though it was so hard to stir up... being cold in the fridge all night helped too... now my only worry (ha) is to get my bowl back!! and to hope not to many beers are being drank on the course... 
I don't think I even mentioned that the teams are made up with 4 men.. in my hubby's team is my BOSS!!!! I told my husband that he is forbidden to even talk about work.. and this isn't the gift shop boss it is the owner of the company... I'll be so glad when this is over... I have prayed that it will all be great and I will have nothing to worry about.. LOL 
To keep us busy my friend and I are going shopping.. YAY!!! I saw a few things I wanted last weekend and my friends husband said "Gail has the credit card and is ready to go".. I said oh honey... and I have the credit card too..  only he knows me and I won't probably use it but I love the freedom of being able too.. 
Plus we do the yard sales and second hand shops... Wish you could come along Bev.. You seem to have a great eye for bargains


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros, for the darling Jackson photos!!! He is such a sweetie, and all boy like Ronie says. I love the one where he is all covered up except for his toes. :sm02:
> 
> p.10


You're welcome Toni, he loves playing with water or playing in the rain. He is a little sweetie. I can't remember if I have posted this one before. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue,feelwellerquickly!
> 
> Julie,lovelyweavig.Greatprogressothevest.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos Bev. ????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

What page is DeEtta's worksheet on...so sorry, trying to keep up with all the wonderful postings. Saw a lovely deer last evening in our neighborhood...a young buck with the velvet still on his antlers!!! So lovely, but alas, couldn't get my camera out fast enough!!! I love where we live...oh, something I must share, our youngest grandson Ethan told his Papa..."I love it here, it is so quiet!!!"...from the mouth of babes. We basically live in the woods! Yes, we are having to get used to propane gas, well water, and a septic tank...but I am in awe every morning when I look out on our little piece of the universe...on Mother's day weekend, my daughter and I laid back on our patio and looked up at the stars and identified constellations! That moment will stay with me forever..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> What page is DeEtta's worksheet on...so sorry, trying to keep up with all the wonderful postings. Saw a lovely deer last evening in our neighborhood...a young buck with the velvet still on his antlers!!! So lovely, but alas, couldn't get my camera out fast enough!!! I love where we live...oh, something I must share, our youngest grandson Ethan told his Papa..."I love it here, it is so quiet!!!"...from the mouth of babes. We basically live in the woods! Yes, we are having to get used to propane gas, well water, and a septic tank...but I am in awe every morning when I look out on our little piece of the universe...on Mother's day weekend, my daughter and I laid back on our patio and looked up at the stars and identified constellations! That moment will stay with me forever..


Dragonfly -- don't worry about finding the worksheet. Next Sunday (7/3) I'll be posting it the most recent copy. I had just tried posting this last week to make sure that my PDF creation process was working. That worksheet is just one of several -- the whole lot will be posted on 7/3.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to all who made such lovely comments about Llewis the pony.
Hope you are well on the mend Barbara 
Oh dear Bev .I remember how delighted you were when DS took that job on. Such a shame but hopefully something great will come up.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Dragonfly -- don't worry about finding the worksheet. Next Sunday (7/3) I'll be posting it the most recent copy. I had just tried posting this last week to make sure that my PDF creation process was working. That worksheet is just one of several -- the whole lot will be posted on 7/3.


Thanks so much. I really want to do this project. Just trying to get more organized and get my stuff ready. Trying to pick a yarn. I have so much lace weight yarn and I really want something in dark blue...just trying to get the nerve to use a dark color!!! But I also have a lot of pastels, so not to worry, I'll just have to choose!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I have downloaded the PDF. Thank you :sm24:


I have downloaded the PDF too DeEtta, thank you. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Progress on Forest Path but I think I will frog and go up a needle size and make it longer. With the heat I seem to be knitting tighter and I do want it to be able to be worn as a hood.
> It is a fun, easy pattern.


Looks gorgeous Tricia. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! That must have been a sight to see, Tricia. Thanks.
> 
> DS came over with another keyboard for me.  So nice to have a space bar again.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos Bev. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I had saved a copy on my PC -- here is the PDF file, perhaps that will help


Thank you DeEtta. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> She is a golden lab mix. So cute beside Abner, my Rottweiler. Whatever she is mixed with gave her a cute curl at the end of her tail. Here is a picture when they were about 6 months old.


Gorgeous dogs. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of my two grandsons. My DS sent it. I MUST get this one printed and framed.


Gorgeous grandsons Bev. ???? P29


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara I am glad you are feeling better! I do feel for you about your diet.. but this will pass and you can enjoy some of your fav foods.. I hope you have a great time on your getaway.. it is getting close


Thanks, Ronie. We started putting things out we want to take. Since we will be in the car, we can take a lot more from here where we can buy cheaper than in a vacation destination. Of course, my yarn projects were first to be organized. ????

And, thanks, too Ann!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have to confess that yesterday was not a good day. I wouldn't normally mention anyway political here, but the UK Brexit vote totally shocked me and I was really sad and upset. Fortunately we spent some time babysitting up at Kat's, which took my mind off it a little.
> Our GS came back yesterday from a week at the beach. I think he may be going to live in his other grandfather's house for a while. The family really don't want to leave it unoccupied until his estate is settled, so sounds like a good idea.
> Kat just called and the little ones are coming over for a sleepover tonight. Last time, which was the first one, we all went for a train ride the next morning as there was a railway festival that weekend. She had to tell Jackson that there is no train ride this time. Will have to come up with something special to do instead. Our backyard is out of bounds as we are in the middle of having our fence replaced, so we have wood and other supplies out there, plus branches cut from some trees that were in the way.
> 
> ...


My sister and her husband are in England/Scotland for a train tour and they went a few days early to see London, having never been there. She said there were a lot of very disgruntled people about the vote.

Nice you will have some sleepovers. I would hide my yarn too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--the garden is amazing this year. It has its pluses and minuses, but generally is very voluptuous, both the edible weeds and the veggies intentionally planted. Chard has been hit this week badly with snails most likely as my remedy works with the slugs only. Have 4 absolutely gorgeous bok choy that should picked already and the Chinese greens are such a nice soft green with huge leaves. Four of those plants would have been enough for me as it only takes 3 or 4 leaves for a good sized meal and they grow rapidly. The Chinese mustard greens are beyond words. I don't know why people around here don't believe that I want them to come and take food. Bet they would come if I charged $$$$$.

The lambs quarters are not lambs ears. The lambs quarters have smaller leaves that are slightly dentile edges. Here is a pic of the leaves. The plant has a center stem with small branches that produce the leaves. It is tender like spinach and can be eaten raw or cooked.

http://www.theprairiehomestead.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07lambsquarterpin.jpg

and a nice article with pics and recipes

http://www.mofga.org/Publications/MaineOrganicFarmerGardener/Summer2011/Lambsquarters/tabid/1929/Default.aspx

DFL--sounds like you hit the jack pot in your new location. Sounds devine, and with your grans nearby....just about perfection!

Ros--Jackson adorable as always.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy the 'woods' DFL  I think a dark blue will look nice for a shawl.

Ronie, too funny about your DH and his foursome. I do not know what you mean by the potatoes 'fluffing'. How does a potato fluff? 

Lazy Saturday so far. No house cleaning yet, no bike riding yet, but I did get one row of Gerda done so not a total loss, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Ever heard of Litchfield? :sm01:


Yes, Ma'am! I sure have!!! :sm24: I'm about an hour south of Mankato, almost to Iowa. Gasp! :sm17:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry to hear about your DS losing his job. Maybe a new door will open for him with a better opportunity.


That is what I am hoping for, also, Bev. It is so frustrating and can be devastating when that happens. Good for him for staying positive. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Toni, he loves playing with water or playing in the rain. He is a little sweetie. I can't remember if I have posted this one before. ????


:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: He is so stinkin' cute!!!!!!! No, Ros, this is a new one. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have fun today, Ronie. :sm02: I miss being able to pick the page that I want to go to with this format. Oh well.

Gazing at the stars with your daughter is a wonderful memory, DFL. :sm02: I feel so blessed each time I look out our windows also. I love living on the farm. :sm02:

So, the vote yesterday wasn't necessarily a good thing, Sue? I'm sorry. 

Have a wonderful day, all!!! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: He is so stinkin' cute!!!!!!! No, Ros, this is a new one. :sm02:


Ditto from me, Ros! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have fun today, Ronie. :sm02: I miss being able to pick the page that I want to go to with this format. Oh well.
> 
> Gazing at the stars with your daughter is a wonderful memory, DFL. :sm02: I feel so blessed each time I look out our windows also. I love living on the farm. :sm02:
> 
> ...


Toni, they have brought that feature back, but you have to go into 'my profile', and activate it! It is well down the list.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toni, they have brought that feature back, but you have to go into 'my profile', and activate it! It is well down the list.


Thanks Julie, I just updated my profile. I like the jump to a page feature as well. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this set recently. I'm going to make Mary Jane booties to go with it. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I just updated my profile. I like the jump to a page feature as well. ????


It really helps with chatty topics like the Lace Party!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made this set recently. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


It looks so good, will it go in someone's 'hope chest'?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really helps with chatty topics like the Lace Party!


It sure does Julie.???? It's 12.44am and I'm feeling tired so as my Mum would say "it's time for the blanket show" ????????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks so good, will it go in someone's 'hope chest'?


Thanks Julie, I will probably give it to Keira-Lee. It's a pretty apricot colour. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made this set recently. I'm going to make Mary Jane booties to go with it. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


Beautiful set, Ros, and that's a wonderful photo of the little guy you posted. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful set, Ros, and that's a wonderful photo of the little guy you posted. :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you Pam, he also loves jumping so Carmen bought him a little trampoline. He loves it!!! I think I should call him Tigger. Bouncy, bouncy, bouny, it's what tiggers do best. ???????? I will try and catch up with LP tomorrow. I'm a bit behind. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sure does Julie.???? It's 12.44am and I'm feeling tired so as my Mum would say "it's time for the blanket show" ????????????????


Sleep well, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I will probably give it to Keira-Lee. It's a pretty apricot colour. ????


It is a very pretty colour!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> It sure does Julie.???? It's 12.44am and I'm feeling tired so as my Mum would say "it's time for the blanket show" ????????????????


My mother used to say that too! She also told us at Christmastime that if we didn't behave, she would out the green light in in the chimney and Santa would know not to stop. She was a real stinker. ????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I made this set recently. I'm going to make Mary Jane booties to go with it. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


That set is do pretty, Ros. Love the color.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, Melanie, Barbara, Pam, Ann, and Ronie (I think it has a maliforous odor also) . Oh, I would love to come along with you and your friend garage saling, Ronie.  Fun, fun! Thanks, Toni. I think things will work out. God has a plan. I just have to learn to trust Him better. I worry too much.

Tanya, you are so right. It did give him experience and confidence in his writing skills. And that cannot be taken away. The last time he talked to Meijers they were offering him more money than he was making when he left and moving up the ranks at the store. But then things turned around for him, so he did not take them up on it. Hopefully, the offer will still be there. I will be telling him about unemployment and checking the laws on wrongful firing.

THank you, Ros, for more Jackson.  Glad you liked the turkeys, backyard and GSs.. 

DFL, so glad that you are loving your new property. It sounds so wonderful and peaceful. A retreat from stress.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Toni, he loves playing with water or playing in the rain. He is a little sweetie. I can't remember if I have posted this one before. ????


No you didn't post it before. Great photo. Thank you????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, that sounds wonderful! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Julie. Updated and seeing the Jump to Page button again!

Ros, love your new baby set. Gorgeous!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Have fun today, Ronie. :sm02: I miss being able to pick the page that I want to go to with this format. Oh well.
> 
> Gazing at the stars with your daughter is a wonderful memory, DFL. :sm02: I feel so blessed each time I look out our windows also. I love living on the farm. :sm02:
> 
> ...


Toni -- Admin just added back the feature for a goto page. You have to enable it in your Profile. I think it was announced 2 or 3 days ago by Admin, but it is back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I made this set recently. I'm going to make Mary Jane booties to go with it. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


That is very pretty :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Got it! Thank you, Julie and DeEtta!

Beautiful set, Ros! Your GD will love it!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, I do believe the turkey with the pretty tail feathers is the male as you said and the females are not so flashy! 

Congrats on the Bunnymuff shawl Melanie. And glad you are not going to have to frog your Gerda for now. 

Glad you liked the turkey picture Ronie. It does seem to be a spot that the wildlife is attracted to and I get to enjoy

Bev, that must have been upsetting to have the roof leaking during the bad storms. So glad for you that the contractors bad luck is your good luck and you will be able to have the repairs done sooner. 

Julie, glad you will have enough yarn to make your vest into another beautiful Gansey. 
Pg31


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the 3 pages of labels printed out with my soon-to-be-new address (had to include Mom and Dad's sheets). Impressed Mom that I had the new address...only thing is I don't know the additional 4 on the zip...both are 46260. But, since it IS a huge area, I'm not really giving away my immediate location. <<G>>

Who do I PM with the new address? Or just wait until a new business transaction needs to be done?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, that does not sound like a fun diet, but I sure hope it helps you to feel better and be able to enjoy your vacation. 

Tricia, hoping you have enough yarn for your new version of forest paths. Sounds like you are getting it to be the size and look you want. 

That is a nice shawl pattern Sue. Thank you for sharing the link. 

Bev, that is disappointing news for your ds. I sure hope he is able to get new employment quickly. 

Del, it's nice to have settled on a design you like and that you have gotten started on your swatching. I still am looking at what yarns I might use in my stash. 

Sue, sorry about your disappointment with the U.K. vote. It will be interesting to see how it plays out. It is good you had your gks to enjoy last night and today. 

Ronie, glad your potato salad tastes good after all that work. Hope you dh has fun and is nice to your boss  and also that you have a fun time shopping. 

Sounds like your new place is a little piece of heaven DFL. How wonderful that you found it and are able to share it with your family. 

Ros, another cutie picture of Jackson. He really does have great expressions. 

Thank you so much for that bit of information Julie about the go to option. I have missed it also and am so glad to have it back now. 

Gorgeous little set Ros and such a nice color. Love the blanket/shawl it is laying on too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, sorry about your son l Iosing his job. Was he still on probation? A reason for termination does not need to be given if he was still in the probation period. Many companies hire people and a few days before the end of the probation period fire them. No insurance, no retirement or other problems with termination issues. It is also a method to hire extra employees for busy seasons and not have the extra expenses of benefit packages. Just a thought. It may not be something wrong with his performance but I still a business practice of the company.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia. I had not thought of that. I don't know if he was. I know they had given him a raise and added his bio to his articles, which seemed all to the good. Oh, well, I am gradually letting it go. DS and DIL will figure it out together. Their first big hitch in the road, so to speak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Julie. Updated and seeing the Jump to Page button again!
> 
> Ros, love your new baby set. Gorgeous!


 :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ........ Oh, well, I am gradually letting it go. DS and DIL will figure it out together. Their first big hitch in the road, so to speak.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I keep forgetting to share this with you guys. I think most of us can relate. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I keep forgetting to share this with you guys. I think most of us can relate. :sm11: :sm11:


Good one, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one, Bev!


I figured we would all be on the same page with this one.

:sm04: :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I figured we would all be on the same page with this one.
> 
> :sm04: :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one, Bev!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I keep forgetting to share this with you guys. I think most of us can relate. :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Adding my wishes for your son to be able to find a better job soon. That's a BIG blow, and unless he was still in a probationary period, the company has to have a very good DOCUMENTED reason for firing--& it usually takes more than one documented problem with the employee--or the company can be sued up the wazoo.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Ros! :sm24: :sm24:


Another ditto. :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TLL said:


> Yes, Ma'am! I sure have!!! :sm24: I'm about an hour south of Mankato, almost to Iowa. Gasp! :sm17:


Howdy, neighbor! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

dragonflylace said:


> What page is DeEtta's worksheet on...so sorry, trying to keep up with all the wonderful postings. Saw a lovely deer last evening in our neighborhood...a young buck with the velvet still on his antlers!!! So lovely, but alas, couldn't get my camera out fast enough!!! I love where we live...oh, something I must share, our youngest grandson Ethan told his Papa..."I love it here, it is so quiet!!!"...from the mouth of babes. We basically live in the woods! Yes, we are having to get used to propane gas, well water, and a septic tank...but I am in awe every morning when I look out on our little piece of the universe...on Mother's day weekend, my daughter and I laid back on our patio and looked up at the stars and identified constellations! That moment will stay with me forever..


Stargazing with DD--as good as seeing pictures/animals in the clouds with the littles. What a joy for you.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Hmmm, fallout from the Brexit vote is showing up around the world--since it was so close, do you think it might be overturned?


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> I made this set recently. I'm going to make Mary Jane booties to go with it. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


Beautiful set.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> I keep forgetting to share this with you guys. I think most of us can relate. :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I keep forgetting to share this with you guys. I think most of us can relate. :sm11: :sm11:


I like it :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Hmmm, fallout from the Brexit vote is showing up around the world--since it was so close, do you think it might be overturned?


Most of what you read is worse than bias; much of it is designed to create the effect you are mentioning. What is happening is that the super wealthy have taken a hit. It has had no effect on the public. Austerity is an EU policy and that is what is affecting the public and it has nothing to do with Brexit. Quite the opposite: other countries may leave, too, and that is what has the power-that-be hysterical. The NWO has been attacked as an idea that fails the public and so you will see all kinds of propaganda and fear mongering to try and create public response to undo Brexit and prevent other countries from doing the same.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--very fun tee shirt :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

Ronie--that potato salad was quite the food prep marathon. How may pounds of potatoes did you make? Personally I like my potato salad to be firm. My mother used to put milk and butter in mashed potatoes which made them soft but I think she did it because it was another way to get protein into the dinner plate. I like Russets a lot but think Yukon potatoes have a softer, creamier texture. Regardless, glad they tasted good--that is the important thing.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning ladies. I have done a speed read through the last 20 pages or so, I apologize for not keeping up. I won't comment except to say that I enjoyed, as always, the photos that were shared. And Bev, I love that last t-shirt photo. If G-D allows me to live as long as it takes for all the knitting I want to make, I will live another 250 years. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the quiet of the early morning hours when the birds are just up and calling to each other. The deer are a bit noisy around the house as they come to forage. Wish they were like goats and ate the poison ivy instead of my flowers and apple trees. Tried to plant some daisy flower in front of the door but they chomped them down quickly. The zinnias they seem to leave alone so know I can plant those relatively safely. I now have a couple of full headed red ones that are about 10" tall. That works for this particular spot.

Did my own food marathon over the past 2 days. The garden has become almost a full time demand, which I cannot handle doing. The maple tree that got cut down is drying up so it can be pulled out of the garden later today I hope. Processed almost all the garlic scapes on Friday. Made a garlic pesto and froze most of it and then set up a couple of fermenting jars. Did one for the stalks and one for the flowers as I read they are more delicate and many hold up as long. When you open the refrig you can smell the pesto that I left unfrozen. It smells soooo good! Yesterday weeded along the fence and around the tomatoes some of which were almost buried behind 4 ft growth and pulled lots of fennel which wanted to bury the onions, shallots and lettuce. The fennel grows like a solid green blanket which is more than insane. Sun almost got to me. I called the mother of our newest baby. She came over with her boys and the baby and we did some picking. Sent her home with greens, fennel and lettuce along with edible weeds. She posted a pic of her dinner with the lettuce and sauted garlic scapes on face book. She is a very good cook/baker. I got a jar of raw honey from her. Nice. The boys had a good time exploring the lawn and picked a few blackcaps that were close to the garden fence. The older one, about 7, says the plants really fought him picking the fruit (they are so thorny). They had a good time. The baby was delicious; she is about 4+ mos old now. Gave her a remedy for her teething woes and she settled down in a couple of minutes which was good. Mom will pick up a tube of the remedy at the health food store for her. I told her last month to get it but she needs to see things first before she can take in a new idea. I finished the food marathon after they left by freezing a huge pile of chard leaves, and callaloo. Cleaning them and the lambs quarters took forever to do. The standing was really getting to me so left the Lambs quarters in the refrig for cooking along with some chinese greens. Still have some Chinese Mustard greens to process. My other neighbor is going to miss out on them if she doesn't get here quickly as they are beginning to run to seed. I loved doing all this work, but it left me so exhausted last nite. Despite all the hard work, it really is play for me to be in the garden.

Hope everyone else has a great day. Barbara/Melanie you must be getting horrifically high temps. Do take care.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you all liked the tee shirt. It tickled me so when I saw it.

Good to see you when you can pop in, Chris. 

DS2 will be bringing us a newer computer later tonight. Someone at work had thrown it into the scrap bin because it was covered with machine oil. He spent some time cleaning it up and putting all the new stuff on it, including Windows 10. So we shall see how it goes.

Tanya, sounds like a wonderful kind of tired you had last night and a really good day. That kind of tired along with much accomplished always feels good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow! That was a marathon, Tanya. I am glad you had some help but well done you :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the shirt Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! That was a marathon, Tanya. I am glad you had some help but well done you :sm24:


TY. The help I had was people coming to take some of the bounty and enjoying the experience. I love sharing the garden.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Glad you all liked the tee shirt. It tickled me so when I saw it.
> 
> Good to see you when you can pop in, Chris.
> 
> ...


Hope the new computer works out well for you. They do take so much time setting up

It was a good kind of tired. And the weather has been so fabulous. And my wood guys brought over the 2nd cord of wood, too, yesterday and I began the day hearing the sound of them stacking it. They are very special people.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ros .lovely set .
Sue ..hope the children were easy to deal with in view of your fencing problems .I had Nathanael again this weekend as he loves the kayaking .
Wwwdel They will not do the vote again.It was democratic .The winner wins. There has been much activity politically and you never know what is going to happen next .
Tanya ..such busy times and how lovely to have enough to share .Perhaps the new mum prefers to try things belonging to others rather than make a big outlay for something she doesn't like .Makes sense financially.
Finished a test knit so will soak it shortly .
Hope all are well and happy .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ros .lovely set .
> Sue ..hope the children were easy to deal with in view of your fencing problems .I had Nathanael again this weekend as he loves the kayaking .
> Wwwdel They will not do the vote again.It was democratic .The winner wins. There has been much activity politically and you never know what is going to happen next .
> Tanya ..such busy times and how lovely to have enough to share .Perhaps the new mum prefers to try things belonging to others rather than make a big outlay for something she doesn't like .Makes sense financially.
> ...


The new mom will try a lot of things naturopathically but think she is still confused about homeopathy. She had no problem letting me pop a pillule into the babies mouth. I think she was surprised though that the baby held. She has never put anything solid into the baby yet so it was a new experience for both of them. FYI, the remedies are very cheap so money is not the issue. Another example: I offered her some kombucha culture earlier this Spring and she said no, but did take a jar of my homemade brew home with her. Yesterday she said she loved it and next year she would find time to try making her own. It is ridiculous how easy it is to do and the culture given to me almost 2 yrs ago? is still the same one that I am using today. I think the problem with her, like many of us, is figuring out how to get a new protocol into ones super busy life. And this is a single mother of 3 who is working full time so I can understand here reticense to take anything extra on. However, she is a kitchen person who loves to cook and bake so there is that side, too. The other side is that she seems to be someone who needs to feel very secure in what she is trying to do and it takes time for her to absorb the steps required.

As for the EU, they will probably not do another vote, but will screw things up so nothing changes. The independent media, and we do have some, is much more forthright on information and anaylsis of what is going on. People in the UK, just like here, fall pray to the hyperbole of the mass media that is doing its job just fine--confusing, obfuscating, lying, dividing, etc. Anything but the truth.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I figured we would all be on the same page with this one.
> 
> :sm04: :sm04:


Right you are!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Howdy, neighbor! :sm24:


Howdy!!! :sm02:

How did you hold up in the heat yesterday? We did what we could outside in the morning and hid out inside for the rest.

Tanya, it sounds like a full and satisfying day. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Howdy!!! :sm02:
> 
> How did you hold up in the heat yesterday? We did what we could outside in the morning and hid out inside for the rest.
> 
> Tanya, it sounds like a full and satisfying day. :sm24:


It definitely was satisfying and the heat was very bareable. Sounds like you had a
bit of a scorcher. Given the problems with ozone, that can be very dangerous. Do take
care.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Love the quiet of the early morning hours when the birds are just up and calling to each other. The deer are a bit noisy around the house as they come to forage. Wish they were like goats and ate the poison ivy instead of my flowers and apple trees. Tried to plant some daisy flower in front of the door but they chomped them down quickly. The zinnias they seem to leave alone so know I can plant those relatively safely. I now have a couple of full headed red ones that are about 10" tall. That works for this particular spot.
> 
> Did my own food marathon over the past 2 days. The garden has become almost a full time demand, which I cannot handle doing. The maple tree that got cut down is drying up so it can be pulled out of the garden later today I hope. Processed almost all the garlic scapes on Friday. Made a garlic pesto and froze most of it and then set up a couple of fermenting jars. Did one for the stalks and one for the flowers as I read they are more delicate and many hold up as long. When you open the refrig you can smell the pesto that I left unfrozen. It smells soooo good! Yesterday weeded along the fence and around the tomatoes some of which were almost buried behind 4 ft growth and pulled lots of fennel which wanted to bury the onions, shallots and lettuce. The fennel grows like a solid green blanket which is more than insane. Sun almost got to me. I called the mother of our newest baby. She came over with her boys and the baby and we did some picking. Sent her home with greens, fennel and lettuce along with edible weeds. She posted a pic of her dinner with the lettuce and sauted garlic scapes on face book. She is a very good cook/baker. I got a jar of raw honey from her. Nice. The boys had a good time exploring the lawn and picked a few blackcaps that were close to the garden fence. The older one, about 7, says the plants really fought him picking the fruit (they are so thorny). They had a good time. The baby was delicious; she is about 4+ mos old now. Gave her a remedy for her teething woes and she settled down in a couple of minutes which was good. Mom will pick up a tube of the remedy at the health food store for her. I told her last month to get it but she needs to see things first before she can take in a new idea. I finished the food marathon after they left by freezing a huge pile of chard leaves, and callaloo. Cleaning them and the lambs quarters took forever to do. The standing was really getting to me so left the Lambs quarters in the refrig for cooking along with some chinese greens. Still have some Chinese Mustard greens to process. My other neighbor is going to miss out on them if she doesn't get here quickly as they are beginning to run to seed. I loved doing all this work, but it left me so exhausted last nite. Despite all the hard work, it really is play for me to be in the garden.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great day. Barbara/Melanie you must be getting horrifically high temps. Do take care.


Your garden sounds fantastic, Tanya. So nice of you to share and what a great lesson for the boys. Two questions: 1. What are black caps? They sound like they could be mushrooms. 2. How do you freeze your chard and how do you use it once frozen? I am getting run over with chard. Put two leaves in a smoothie this morning. Yum.

As for the heat, it has cooled down to the lower 90's. That being said, all outside work gets done in the morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am so into food these days. Am trying this for the first time and had to share. It is sweet potato toast--no bread, no grains, no gluten!

http://thehonoursystem.com/2015/04/10/eggs-with-avocado-sweet-potato-toast/

I am simply baking the potato slices, will turn and then store in refrig. Then I can top whenever I want with whatever is available. Neat.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Caryn, no not a fun diet and I am going back to mild real food today. But, I am feeling good and getting my energy back. YAY!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, no not a fun diet and I am going back to mild real food today. But, I am feeling good and getting my energy back. YAY!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Your garden sounds fantastic, Tanya. So nice of you to share and what a great lesson for the boys. Two questions: 1. What are black caps? They sound like they could be mushrooms. 2. How do you freeze your chard and how do you use it once frozen? I am getting run over with chard. Put two leaves in a smoothie this morning. Yum.


Black caps are like black berries except they are like little caps instead of the full round berry.

My freezing process is to cut the washed leaves into small pieces. I usually make a layer of 5-8 leaves and slice thru them all to save time. I first cut the long ways as the leaves are usually so big. Depending on how big, I may make 3 or 4 long slices. Then I bunch them up cross wise so they can be cut into small strips, about 1" wide. In a large pot, like a soup pot, I bring some water to boil, about 2-3". I have a deep fryer basket which works great. Place a large handful of the chard in the basket and hang it over the edge of the pot. Place big cover on pot and time it for 2 minutes. Quickly take out basket and run under very cold water, or you may want a bath with ice in it to keep from using so much running water. When the leaves are cool, within a minute, drain and put in a freezer bag, squeezing out the air. Place in freezer and voila, nice almost fresh chard in January!

The main thing to know is to time the steaming as accurately as possible. You want just enough heat to kill the enzyme action and then rapidly cool the veg so it stops cooking. Some people will blanch the veg in the water itself but I prefer to steam them. It takes about 1" longer to steam than to blanch directly in water. Tougher veggies may need up to 3" to steam. I have a couple of strainers and use one that hangs on the sink and another that I put the veggies in while cold water is running over them. It may sound complicated but I have a rhythm that works very well and moves things pretty quickly. And if you have a lot to do, this organization works very well. Yesterday I did enough chard that it took 7 rounds of steaming to do it all. Last week I did about 8 or 9 rounds of steaming for the chinese mustard greens.

And btw, you can use the water from the steaming for soups or feed the garden as there is a certain amount of nutrients that will leach out during this process and why waste it.

I did a leaf of chard and one of chinese greens in my juice yesterday. A gal just can't get to feel righteous enough with a garden :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning from Gig Harbor, WA. Well, I have to say that I am so delighted that all of you Lace party gals are such good friends. Sometimes I think back on the first days when we started Lace party and I can't believe that all of you original and so many new knitters are now sharing not only your knitting, but a bit of your lives with all of us. I have had some shaky days lately. Didn't say this before, but a week after we moved to our new home, I have a bad fall in the kitchen...slipped on hardwood floor and my feet went out from under me. Well, over the last 6 weeks or so, I have progressively had more and more trouble walking. Have to go tomorrow for an MRI and Tuesday I begin Physical Therapy. I had a horrible day yesterday and just lost it!!! So, it is nice to be able to come here and read your postings with hints, patterns, recipes and just what your working on. You are my "mental therapy"...please say prayers for me. I'm afraid that the stress of moving is mixed in there with my joy of being near my daughter. Physically it has been very hard. Mentally also, I still can't find many things perhaps by the end of summer it will all come together. Thanks for letting me vent a little...take care all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, no not a fun diet and I am going back to mild real food today. But, I am feeling good and getting my energy back. YAY!


Very happy to hear that. Keep feeling better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this DFL. Prayers are being sent for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning from Gig Harbor, WA. Well, I have to say that I am so delighted that all of you Lace party gals are such good friends. Sometimes I think back on the first days when we started Lace party and I can't believe that all of you original and so many new knitters are now sharing not only your knitting, but a bit of your lives with all of us. I have had some shaky days lately. Didn't say this before, but a week after we moved to our new home, I have a bad fall in the kitchen...slipped on hardwood floor and my feet went out from under me. Well, over the last 6 weeks or so, I have progressively had more and more trouble walking. Have to go tomorrow for an MRI and Tuesday I begin Physical Therapy. I had a horrible day yesterday and just lost it!!! So, it is nice to be able to come here and read your postings with hints, patterns, recipes and just what your working on. You are my "mental therapy"...please say prayers for me. I'm afraid that the stress of moving is mixed in there with my joy of being near my daughter. Physically it has been very hard. Mentally also, I still can't find many things perhaps by the end of summer it will all come together. Thanks for letting me vent a little...take care all.


That fall sounds horrible; I can truly commiserate with you. PT might be very helpful, but I would take Arnica asap for the trauma to the body and your mind. Let me share something with you that I would tell people when I was working on their cases. I always asked why did they need this......fill in the blank. Everyone always looks at me cockeyed like it was a crazy question. But inevitably, by the 3rd time I ask, they always have an answer. And figuring the answer out is the first step to healing. It always works. One thing about suffering a disability is that it slows you down. This may be a clue for you on which you can meditate a bit.

And you may always vent here. I call it sharing and caring.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> What page is DeEtta's worksheet on...so sorry, trying to keep up with all the wonderful postings. Saw a lovely deer last evening in our neighborhood...a young buck with the velvet still on his antlers!!! So lovely, but alas, couldn't get my camera out fast enough!!! I love where we live...oh, something I must share, our youngest grandson Ethan told his Papa..."I love it here, it is so quiet!!!"...from the mouth of babes. We basically live in the woods! Yes, we are having to get used to propane gas, well water, and a septic tank...but I am in awe every morning when I look out on our little piece of the universe...on Mother's day weekend, my daughter and I laid back on our patio and looked up at the stars and identified constellations! That moment will stay with me forever..


I am so glad you like it up here!!! and your area has to be amazing... I kind of thought you would like it... :sm01: How does PC like it? I hope he is enjoying the PNW as much as you.. and what a wonderful Mothers day gift... It sound like you are bonding all over again with your family!!
Pam would know more about the wild life up there...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, no not a fun diet and I am going back to mild real food today. But, I am feeling good and getting my energy back. YAY!


That's great, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry to hear this DFL. Prayers are being sent for you.


And from me, too, DFL. Sending you many warm and healing hugs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds like a great recipe Tanya... it is like a crustless quiche perfect for those who are trying to stay away from wheat.. 

Melanie when you boil Idaho Russets they come our dry and fluffy in the centers... when you boil red potaoes they come our waxy in the centers... well last night after it was all said and done... I looked at the bag of potatoes and they were Golden Russets.. just like I thought.. we got the wrong bag.. and they are not the best for what I like in my Potato Salad.. but it was all gone!!! so it turned out ok... better than a box anyway...LOL 

Adorable picture Ros!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am so into food these days. Am trying this for the first time and had to share. It is sweet potato toast--no bread, no grains, no gluten!
> 
> http://thehonoursystem.com/2015/04/10/eggs-with-avocado-sweet-potato-toast/
> 
> I am simply baking the potato slices, will turn and then store in refrig. Then I can top whenever I want with whatever is available. Neat.


Just checked out the recipe, it looks great. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Toni, they have brought that feature back, but you have to go into 'my profile', and activate it! It is well down the list.


I am jumping in here to say thanks Julie!! I am glad to have it back..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Black caps are like black berries except they are like little caps instead of the full round berry.
> 
> My freezing process is to cut the washed leaves into small pieces. I usually make a layer of 5-8 leaves and slice thru them all to save time. I first cut the long ways as the leaves are usually so big. Depending on how big, I may make 3 or 4 long slices. Then I bunch them up cross wise so they can be cut into small strips, about 1" wide. In a large pot, like a soup pot, I bring some water to boil, about 2-3". I have a deep fryer basket which works great. Place a large handful of the chard in the basket and hang it over the edge of the pot. Place big cover on pot and time it for 2 minutes. Quickly take out basket and run under very cold water, or you may want a bath with ice in it to keep from using so much running water. When the leaves are cool, within a minute, drain and put in a freezer bag, squeezing out the air. Place in freezer and voila, nice almost fresh chard in January!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like the steam method and will do some next week before we leave. Hate to see it go to waste. I also make up stuffed chard, similar to stuffed cabbage, and freeze them. We have had them all winter with a marinara sauce and a spot of Parmesan.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That sounds like a great recipe Tanya... it is like a crustless quiche perfect for those who are trying to stay away from wheat..


That is the point. I am trying to cut grains out of my diet. Looking for substitutes that will let me crunch on something and have some body to them is a little challenging. I am trying to make a plantain bread that holds together and tastes good. Did this a couple of times with moderate results, but it is promising. Just took out the sweet potato toast from the oven (was I nuts to turn on the oven today!!!!!!), will try them when they cool off. One recipe said the toast can be refrigerated for several days so a couple of large sweets can be toasted at once.

Had a feeling your potato salad would be a hit. Have you ever thought to make sweet potato salad?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, I like the steam method and will do some next week before we leave. Hate to see it go to waste. I also make up stuffed chard, similar to stuffed cabbage, and freeze them. We have had them all winter with a marinara sauce and a spot of Parmesan.


That sounds good. What do you use for stuffing?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue, Melanie, Barbara, Pam, Ann, and Ronie (I think it has a maliforous odor also) . Oh, I would love to come along with you and your friend garage saling, Ronie.  Fun, fun! Thanks, Toni. I think things will work out. God has a plan. I just have to learn to trust Him better. I worry too much.


Yes he does... but we still can't help but worry!! I have a son who doesn't think it necessary to call very often..  so of course I worry and I always feel so relived when I do hear from him.. LOL but I like you know that God has a plan and I rely on that heavily when I get to a low point..  I'm jumping up and down right now because I have heard from him twice in week!! and he showed me pictures that shows he is putting on weight.. that is a great sign and a picture of his new 'love' ... I know your son will land on his feet... it is such a great time in his life right now... plus he has the two of you


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So sorry about the fall, DFL, and will pray that the MRI shows nothing serious. A month after we moved from VA to NM I tripped and fell face first onto our flagstone floors. My hands were full and I couldn't brace myself for the fall. Luckily, I only had quite a shiner. 

It is hard to go gangbusters like you did not only in preparing for your move but the actual moving and moving in. It sounds like you need to take it easy and let the rest of the house come together when it can. It is so good you are near family now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Barbara! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That fall sounds horrible; I can truly commiserate with you. PT might be very helpful, but I would take Arnica asap for the trauma to the body and your mind. Let me share something with you that I would tell people when I was working on their cases. I always asked why did they need this......fill in the blank. Everyone always looks at me cockeyed like it was a crazy question. But inevitably, by the 3rd time I ask, they always have an answer. And figuring the answer out is the first step to healing. It always works. One thing about suffering a disability is that it slows you down. This may be a clue for you on which you can meditate a bit.
> 
> And you may always vent here. I call it sharing and caring.


Thanks so much for the kind words and advice. As a pharmacist I should know these things...but you know when its yourself, sometimes you forget the good advice you give to others. I will try the arnica.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros that is such a pretty set!! I love the color too.. I am sure Keira Lee will love it.. 

Tanya it sounds like you have been very busy.. and I am glad you had a nice visit.. that is very cute what the little one said about the plants fighting him... 

I love that shirt Bev!! its very true too.. :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That sounds good. What do you use for stuffing?


I use bison, gluten free bread crumbs, shallots, garlic. You don't eat beef, right? You might replace it with mushrooms, tempeh, or cauliflower or you could probably substitute what you might use for stuffed pepper filling. When I am ready to cook them, I cook in vegetable or chicken broth for about half an hour. Then, let them drain for about 5 minutes. Nice to have these in the freezer and they don't need to be thawed before cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning from Gig Harbor, WA. Well, I have to say that I am so delighted that all of you Lace party gals are such good friends. Sometimes I think back on the first days when we started Lace party and I can't believe that all of you original and so many new knitters are now sharing not only your knitting, but a bit of your lives with all of us. I have had some shaky days lately. Didn't say this before, but a week after we moved to our new home, I have a bad fall in the kitchen...slipped on hardwood floor and my feet went out from under me. Well, over the last 6 weeks or so, I have progressively had more and more trouble walking. Have to go tomorrow for an MRI and Tuesday I begin Physical Therapy. I had a horrible day yesterday and just lost it!!! So, it is nice to be able to come here and read your postings with hints, patterns, recipes and just what your working on. You are my "mental therapy"...please say prayers for me. I'm afraid that the stress of moving is mixed in there with my joy of being near my daughter. Physically it has been very hard. Mentally also, I still can't find many things perhaps by the end of summer it will all come together. Thanks for letting me vent a little...take care all.


It is good to be able to vent. So sorry to hear of the fall and the consequences, prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am jumping in here to say thanks Julie!! I am glad to have it back..


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better Barbara. Onwards and upwards 

DFL, so sorry to hear you had a bad fall. I hope that being surrounded by your family will be an inspiration and a comfort to you in the weeks ahead during your PT. Seems most of us have had some of these during our lifetime. Thankfully none of mine have been serious. I fell down my own front steps once carrying a bucket of water to wash the car - my butt bumped down each step, the bucket landed upright, nary a drop came out, lol. Another time I was living in Albany NY and was leaving the laundromat with a full basket of clean clothes when I slipped on the icy sidewalk. I landed on my back with the basket on top of me - I was successful in making sure that the basket did not tip so my newly cleaned clothes did not end up in the slush, back was bruised but I did not have to find another batch of quarters, lol.

Thanks for the info on the potatoes Ronie. I only bake them for DH (usually cut up with garlic, butter and rosemary), as I don't eat them and have never made potato salad. 

It is hotter than usual for us although not into the triple digits like some of you. But as everyone has A/C we just stay indoors.  

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning from Gig Harbor, WA. Well, I have to say that I am so delighted that all of you Lace party gals are such good friends. Sometimes I think back on the first days when we started Lace party and I can't believe that all of you original and so many new knitters are now sharing not only your knitting, but a bit of your lives with all of us. I have had some shaky days lately. Didn't say this before, but a week after we moved to our new home, I have a bad fall in the kitchen...slipped on hardwood floor and my feet went out from under me. Well, over the last 6 weeks or so, I have progressively had more and more trouble walking. Have to go tomorrow for an MRI and Tuesday I begin Physical Therapy. I had a horrible day yesterday and just lost it!!! So, it is nice to be able to come here and read your postings with hints, patterns, recipes and just what your working on. You are my "mental therapy"...please say prayers for me. I'm afraid that the stress of moving is mixed in there with my joy of being near my daughter. Physically it has been very hard. Mentally also, I still can't find many things perhaps by the end of summer it will all come together. Thanks for letting me vent a little...take care all.


I'm sorry to hear this... a fall like that can really shake the whole body... I had 2 bad falls in a matter of weeks and I'll tell you.. it has been almost 2 years (Sept will be 2) and I am starting to feel much better... I don't take my Tramadol every day any more and I don't think I have taken it for a week or so.. :sm01: and that is huge for me.. I was taking it 2 to 3 times a day. Pay close attention to you PT instructor.. I followed mine to the tee and she forgot about me and left me hanging with my leg up in the air for too long.. caused Bursitis.. I just canceled my appointments with her and worked on my exercises on my own.. I am sure yours won't be air head like mine...LOL :sm16:

We are always here for you!!! and look up to you.. as our teacher.. even though we have grown and improved our skills... we still use most of the practices you shared with us... some so invaluable that I for one will never forget! Like reading my stitches.. on the PURL side 
:sm01: and many other things... and everyone here uses color coded charts.... who would want to go back!

I do hope you find some answers here soon and start to feel better quickly.. I do hope you have a better Dr's system there... we are still pretty old school... the MRI truck pulls in on Thursdays... but since the new hospital is being built I don't think it has been here... :sm03: that means traveling..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words and advice. As a pharmacist I should know these things...but you know when its yourself, sometimes you forget the good advice you give to others. I will try the arnica.


Good! I didn't know you were a pharmacist, how interesting. It is very true that we often don't listen to our own good wisdom :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry to hear this... a fall like that can really shake the whole body... I had 2 bad falls in a matter of weeks and I'll tell you.. it has been almost 2 years (Sept will be 2) and I am starting to feel much better... I don't take my Tramadol every day any more and I don't think I have taken it for a week or so.. :sm01: and that is huge for me.. I was taking it 2 to 3 times a day. Pay close attention to you PT instructor.. I followed mine to the tee and she forgot about me and left me hanging with my leg up in the air for too long.. caused Bursitis.. I just canceled my appointments with her and worked on my exercises on my own.. I am sure yours won't be air head like mine...LOL :sm16:
> 
> We are always here for you!!! and look up to you.. as our teacher.. even though we have grown and improved our skills... we still use most of the practices you shared with us... some so invaluable that I for one will never forget! Like reading my stitches.. on the PURL side
> :sm01: and many other things... and everyone here uses color coded charts.... who would want to go back!
> ...


Thanks so much Ronie.....sometimes one must write down how they feel and just spell it out so that they can examine their thoughts and get going with a solution!!!

All your thoughts are coming through thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My neighbor told us yesterday that there is a big animal in my Neighborhood..I'm not sure what it is... we are pretty sure it isn't a bear though... probably a Cougar!! as long as we don't leave our little dogs or cat out side over night they well be fine.. and that is something that never happens.. my poor sassy wouldn't know how to defend herself.. she rarely goes out.. But we did see the feathers of a crow.. and that takes quite a fast and large animal to get one of those.. and hungry.. I'm going to ask around and see if we could use someones night camera and try to get its picture... It would be really neat to see what all goes on in the back alley while we sleep!!

The tournament turned out great... lots of fun for the guys...us ladies had a good time too... my allergy's are so bad right now that it is a bit difficult to have too much fun.. but after we got home and I was able to relax I had a nice time.. our neighbor came over and we had a few drinks and talked for a few hours.. that was great.. 

The weather was perfect for shopping... I picked up way to many things..  but they were all needed.. nothing fru fru!! LOL 

Tanya I am going to do that Sweet Potato Toast!! I have done something like this but have cut them in rounds instead of length ways.. which is fine too... but I didn't use coconut oil I used olive oil.. I wonder if the coconut oil would give a crisper edge.. and I would think if they were cooked a little more to the crisp side it would make them almost like chips... can't get a much more healthier snack for my lunch box!! I love this idea.. thanks for sharing with us..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I use bison, gluten free bread crumbs, shallots, garlic. You don't eat beef, right? You might replace it with mushrooms, tempeh, or cauliflower or you could probably substitute what you might use for stuffed pepper filling. When I am ready to cook them, I cook in vegetable or chicken broth for about half an hour. Then, let them drain for about 5 minutes. Nice to have these in the freezer and they don't need to be thawed before cooking.


Yes, it nice to something ready prepared in the freezer. These are some good ideas as I don't want to use rice anymore, either. Cabbage will soon become a big demand as I went overboard this year and planted 16 head. I clearly lost mine (lol). There is just so much fermenting I can handle and have a limited number of jars. Now if my cauliflower comes in well at the same time as any of the cabbages, that can make a good match with some of the other ingredients you mention. And if the tomatoes come in then, too, oh my, what a feast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> My neighbor told us yesterday that there is a big animal in my Neighborhood..I'm not sure what it is... we are pretty sure it isn't a bear though... probably a Cougar!! as long as we don't leave our little dogs or cat out side over night they well be fine.. and that is something that never happens.. my poor sassy wouldn't know how to defend herself.. she rarely goes out.. But we did see the feathers of a crow.. and that takes quite a fast and large animal to get one of those.. and hungry.. I'm going to ask around and see if we could use someones night camera and try to get its picture... It would be really neat to see what all goes on in the back alley while we sleep!!
> 
> The tournament turned out great... lots of fun for the guys...us ladies had a good time too... my allergy's are so bad right now that it is a bit difficult to have too much fun.. but after we got home and I was able to relax I had a nice time.. our neighbor came over and we had a few drinks and talked for a few hours.. that was great..
> 
> ...


Glad you like it. It struck me as something a lot of people here would like. The coconut oil might crisp it better. Of course you could just slice the potato in rounds thinly and fry them with coconut oil on the stove top. I need to try kale chips this year as, again, I planted way too much and two of the Siberian Kale volunteered this year. I thought I lost them last year as none came up. This is another variety that seems to acclimate itself and returns annually. Two of the curly leaf kale plants survived and are also growing. So 12 plants is quite a bit of kale. Doesn't a few bags of chips sound good?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Glad you like it. It struck me as something a lot of people here would like. The coconut oil might crisp it better. Of course you could just slice the potato in rounds thinly and fry them with coconut oil on the stove top. I need to try kale chips this year as, again, I planted way too much and two of the Siberian Kale volunteered this year. I thought I lost them last year as none came up. This is another variety that seems to acclimate itself and returns annually. Two of the curly leaf kale plants survived and are also growing. So 12 plants is quite a bit of kale. Doesn't a few bags of chips sound good?


I few bags of kale chips sounds delightful. Too bad I don't live a bit closer to you or I would have to come visit and help you in the garden . . . . Maybe be able to take some goodies home. I have to ask about the sweet potato recipe as my old iPad won't access that site - I think that some websites just haven't updated to allow tablets and smartphones accessibility? How thin do you slice the sweet potatoes and what temp do you bake them at? And then you use them as a 'pie' crust? Sounds delicious. I have been seriously considering starting to brew kombucha and kefir and yogurt and am contemplating buying a 7 in 1 Instant Pot pressure cooker. I've heard that they are wonderful and have settings to just keep items like these things warm.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much Ronie.....sometimes one must write down how they feel and just spell it out so that they can examine their thoughts and get going with a solution!!!
> 
> All your thoughts are coming through thanks


DFL, you have my thoughts and prayers also. Is it true? It sounds like you moved from Florida to Washington state? It is great living in the woods and being so close to wildlife.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of wildlife here is a picture of the chickadee that built its nest in the decorative watering can/ birdhouse. Hope you can see her hanging on the little perch. Yesterday I know she was still feeding the babies in the afternoon and just now I went out to check as I haven't heard them and they are all gone. They must have fledged late yesterday or early today.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Silly me. Learning how to re-navigate on KP. 
Let's try again. Since I throw birdseed on the ground to feed, I don't need any more bear coming by and destroying bird feeders, I have attracted a little stinky Pepe la Pew. lol.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Chris ,finally spotted your little bird .Good pic of the mammal.
DFL ...ow ! I could almost feel your pain .I do hope it is merely bruising and no broken bones .Why worry about finding your stored yarn ? Get to your little shop and buy some qmore ! Incidentally ,looking after our grand children does take its' toll without us realising it so perhaps finding a few sitting down activities for you to do with them rather than chasing about going hither and thither .Rest and get better soon.
Tanya...the trouble was as you said .An independant group should have laid out the facts so the man in the street could base the decision on facts not fantasy.Several Labour M.P.s have resigned to -day .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie..The golf function sounds like a lot of fun for the 'boys' .do you mash the potatoes ? Our salad usually has cubed potatoes. 
Reading what a few of you eat makes me feel as if I have a very un healthy diet .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that looks a very pretty haven and you had a successful tenant in the chickadees :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--good to see you here. Okay-sweet potato toast. Slice potatoes into rounds about 1/4" thick. Place them on tray with parchment paper. Heat oven to 450* and bake for about 40". I would check them periodically. As per usual, I never follow instructions so worked with a lower temp and it took a lot longer. I did turn mine when one side begin to feel dry. They can be stored in the refrig for several days. The recipe I sent was more complicated, cutting the potato lengthwise and coating it with coconut oil. Then it put avocado on the toast with an egg cooked any way you like on top of that. The recipe cook use a fried egg.

Would love to have you come help in the garden and, of course, carry home some of the bounty. 

Your chickadee is fun. Love to watch how wildlife repurposes our tools and homes.

Are those wild black caps or berries that I see?

Good pic of Pepe La Pew. Haven't seen one of them around here for a very long time. That is one beastie I don't miss.

Ann--you might find it interesting that I just received a post from a British homeopath who 'took the case' of Brexit. Homeopaths will do things like that for fun and practice. It was brilliant, noting the different traditions between Celtic Law and culture vs Napoleonic Law which is what the EU promotes. Of course that Law is extremely restrictive outlawing everything except what is specifically allowed by law. It is a fight in the US with Codex Alimentarius that also uses Napoleonic Law thus demanding the US changes it DSHEA regs which acknowledges that people have the right to use any supplement, herb, or remedy as long as it does no harm. This analysis posits that this is the core of the conflict between people who instinctively and inherently demand freedom and those who seek to impose repressive conditions on the human spirit (not to mention their economic survival). Two different traditions in conflict. Interesting to look at the situation from a different point of view.

As for eating well or better, we have had many discussions and recipe sharing for healthier eating which serves us all. So take what you can and enjoy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pic.

Sue


RosD said:


> You're welcome Toni, he loves playing with water or playing in the rain. He is a little sweetie. I can't remember if I have posted this one before. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful set.

Sue


RosD said:


> I made this set recently. I'm going to make Mary Jane booties to go with it. ???? I still have pages to catch up on. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love it. I can certainly identify with that.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I keep forgetting to share this with you guys. I think most of us can relate. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your fall, DFL, hopefully the PT will help. I am sure all the moving was very stressful and not surprising it is taking a toll. hopefully with a little time, thing will settle down you will feel better, and have located everything.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Good morning from Gig Harbor, WA. Well, I have to say that I am so delighted that all of you Lace party gals are such good friends. Sometimes I think back on the first days when we started Lace party and I can't believe that all of you original and so many new knitters are now sharing not only your knitting, but a bit of your lives with all of us. I have had some shaky days lately. Didn't say this before, but a week after we moved to our new home, I have a bad fall in the kitchen...slipped on hardwood floor and my feet went out from under me. Well, over the last 6 weeks or so, I have progressively had more and more trouble walking. Have to go tomorrow for an MRI and Tuesday I begin Physical Therapy. I had a horrible day yesterday and just lost it!!! So, it is nice to be able to come here and read your postings with hints, patterns, recipes and just what your working on. You are my "mental therapy"...please say prayers for me. I'm afraid that the stress of moving is mixed in there with my joy of being near my daughter. Physically it has been very hard. Mentally also, I still can't find many things perhaps by the end of summer it will all come together. Thanks for letting me vent a little...take care all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, thanks for the info on the sweet potatoes. Last year I tried baking half an avacado with an egg in the hole from the pit. I didn't enjoy it at all avacado so just don't taste as good as they used to. Maybe I need to find organic avocados. When I buy bananas I will only buy organic, I can taste the difference. I have been trying to buy more organic produce. 
And yes there are raspberries and blackberries, might be both types in that picture of the chickadee as I have just been leaving them to grow wild. There is a patch of raspberries further up at the edge of the property that the cat bird loves. He has learned to share with me. He might have had a nest near there too as I remember him squeaking at me several years ago when the berries were ripe. Blackberries grow right across the street, where Pepe was. I will have to google black caps, but I don't think that's what these are.

Eta - it looks like maybe they are black caps. Smaller, like the raspberries are?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, thanks for the info on the sweet potatoes. Last year I tried baking half an avacado with an egg in the hole from the pit. I didn't enjoy it at all avacado so just don't taste as good as they used to. Maybe I need to find organic avocados. When I buy bananas I will only buy organic, I can taste the difference. I have been trying to buy more organic produce.
> And yes there are raspberries and blackberries, might be both types in that picture of the chickadee as I have just been leaving them to grow wild. There is a patch of raspberries further up at the edge of the property that the cat bird loves. He has learned to share with me. He might have had a nest near there too as I remember him squeaking at me several years ago when the berries were ripe. Blackberries grow right across the street, where Pepe was. I will have to google black caps, but I don't think that's what these are.
> 
> Eta - it looks like maybe they are black caps. Smaller, like the raspberries are?


I think the Black caps are just a wilder variation of Blackberries which were most likely cultivated for bigger size. Funny that you mention a cat bird. I had one jumping into the garden every time I turned over some soil couple of weeks ago. The other day it came onto the garden fence and chattered at me and left. I am thinking it came to say good bye and thank you for all the worms when I turned the soil :sm09:

You are so right about the different taste of organic bananas. I even see that in Hannaford's organic bananas. They are not as good are high grade organic ones but there is still a noticeable difference from the ones sold as conventionally grown. I find that true for most foods and my taste buds are not even very good. Also, when taste is much better, so is the nutritional value of the food. FYI, organic avocados are easily available around here, even in supermarkets. Do you have a Wegman's near you? They seem to have a high grade reputation as a commercial supermarket.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the photos Chris, don't want Pepe visiting me though 

Glad the tourney went well Ronie. Enjoy your new purchases. I hope there was some fru fru item for yourself in there, maybe some yarn? Although none of us in this group would consider yarn fru fru, more like a staple item like flour and eggs. 

Hope all are having a good day, will check back in later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DFL, so sorry to hear of your troubles. Hopefully, they will find what is going on and be able to help you heal quicker. Definitely will be praying for you.

Also, saw DS and DIL this morning. They are handling things better than I am apparently.  Marc stopped at Meijers on the way home on Fri, talked to them and put in an application. He got more money than he had before from Meijers and they will be looking to train him up into manger situations. So they are doing well. Thanks for all your concern and prayers etc. He learned a lot at the internet news and one of his last articles got 20,000 hits.  

New computer is in and working like a charm. DS did an excellent job. I have two DS's living in the area. Marc is my third son and Tim, who got us the new computer is my second son. My first son has the grandsons in that picture and my DD is in between Tim and Marc. No, I don't expect you to keep them sorted. 

Barbara, so good to hear you are feeling better.

Tanya, I love the idea of sweet potato toast. I cut up sweet potatoes ( like french fries), zucchini, onions, garlic, asparagus into a 9x13 pan, dot with coconut oil and pop into a 425 degree oven. Stir in 10 min, bake for another 20. Salt and splash with balsamic vinegar. Oh, yum!

Yes, Chris. I see that chickadee hanging there. What a cute picture. Cute little skunk. 

So glad you all liked the tee. 



:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-- your roasted veggies sound great.

Really glad for you and son that he was able to take his successes and walk back into his old company, now better trained, and get offered more money. Pretty nice work on his part. Be proud of him and yourself for giving him solid, basic life skills.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, you have my thoughts and prayers also. Is it true? It sounds like you moved from Florida to Washington state? It is great living in the woods and being so close to wildlife.


Yes, we drove around 3700 miles across country. It is an entirely different environment! But right now in FL, they have been having temperatures above 100 with the heat index and here, the high is around 70. Such a change...haven't gone one day without a jacket yet...need wet boots and sleep in what I call "snuggies".

Have so much to be thankful for, but it is a strain to move my belongings. We lived in our house for 26 years and I knew where everything was ... now... not so much!!! still trying to find stuff!!! LOL!!!

Thanks so much all of you for the thoughts and prayers...I took it slowly today...used my swift to wind some skeins up...that is so relaxing!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, we drove around 3700 miles across country. It is an entirely different environment! But right now in FL, they have been having temperatures above 100 with the heat index and here, the high is around 70. Such a change...haven't gone one day without a jacket yet...need wet boots and sleep in what I call "snuggies".
> 
> Have so much to be thankful for, but it is a strain to move my belongings. We lived in our house for 26 years and I knew where everything was ... now... not so much!!! still trying to find stuff!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you for the thoughts and prayers...I took it slowly today...used my swift to wind some skeins up...that is so relaxing!!!


Good choice for today. Winding yarn is/can be meditative and relaxing and sounds exactly like what you need. I think of all those weeks you discussed readying for the move, organizing and packing and doing last minute 'take ins' from Florida and good byes, and then doing the several 1000 mile drive. And there was your family ready to fill your life with all their stuff. And the area with its new terrain and people and connections to made. No wonder you had an accident; your vital force really yanked your coat tails to slow you down and remind you to take it slow. Adjustment is a very big thing and when you are not, shush, a 25 yr old with unbounded energy, that is such a lot you took on. Even your body thermometer and metabolism needs to make adjustments. I feel breathless just thinking about your process these past couple of months, so sit, breathe, take in the stars and the different air, and try to just be.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, very true saying on that tee! So glad to hear that your son and dil are taking things in stride. I am sure he will make things work out and do great. He sounds like a smart kid. 

Love all the recipes Barbara and Tanya. I have lots of Swiss chard as well and broccoli and now the green beans are starting. I do think harvesting and storing the veggies from the garden is a full time job Tanya! 

Chris, great picture and I did see the bird. I am sure we have a skunk around even though I have not seen it, every now and then there is that icky odor. 

Ronie, glad your potato salad was a hit and that you got some good shopping done. 

DFL, prayers and hugs sent from me too. Hope your therapy helps and you heal fast. 
You just have to listen to your body now and take it slow after all the changes you have been through.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--am beginning to see broccoli heads forming. One is almost 3" across. Cannot wait.

We have a local org farmer who set up a 3 acre field as a retirement job. He and his wife built a house their themselves with their son's help--nice energy conservation type home. I know the wife did not expect to be processing food 100% of her time and have watched her back out inch by inch. I think he was also taken by the amount of time required. There is no local farmer's market now so not sure where they are selling so don't get to see either of them to see how things are going for them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I few bags of kale chips sounds delightful. Too bad I don't live a bit closer to you or I would have to come visit and help you in the garden . . . . Maybe be able to take some goodies home. I have to ask about the sweet potato recipe as my old iPad won't access that site - I think that some websites just haven't updated to allow tablets and smartphones accessibility? How thin do you slice the sweet potatoes and what temp do you bake them at? And then you use them as a 'pie' crust? Sounds delicious. I have been seriously considering starting to brew kombucha and kefir and yogurt and am contemplating buying a 7 in 1 Instant Pot pressure cooker. I've heard that they are wonderful and have settings to just keep items like these things warm.


It didn't really say that I saw anyway about how thick to cut them.. I am guessing 1/4 of a inch so a good knife will be needed... I forgot to ask hubby for some Sweet Potatoes when he went to the store..  and then you bake them at 400 and brush each side with coconut oil.. I imagine if you made chips out of them then you could grate some salt over them if you like or maybe even chili powder...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris great pictures... I love Chickadee's :sm01: although that skunk can stay in your area!! we had one a few years back and my house at times can still smell like a college dorm!! LOL When they put the carpet in the office (where the dogs got the oils from pepe on the carpet) they didn't do a very good job... so it wouldn't be to bad if we went ahead and put in something else.. it isn't high on the project list... 

DFL I moved to Oregon from Phoenix Arizona.. you will acclimate and be so nice and toasty warm in the sun with weather like this... yesterday I was sweltering... it feels so much better to be able to get outside and enjoy the sunny days instead of having to stay inside.. I did that for so many years... but as I got older I couldn't handle the heat anymore... I enjoy this a lot more :sm01:

Ann I also cube my potatoes but I like some to fall apart and I don't like big chunks so by the time I mix all the ingredients together it is a little bit chunky and a little bit smooth.. these potatoes I had to get the masher out to get it the way I want.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It didn't really say that I saw anyway about how thick to cut them.. I am guessing 1/4 of a inch so a good knife will be needed... I forgot to ask hubby for some Sweet Potatoes when he went to the store..  and then you bake them at 400 and brush each side with coconut oil.. I imagine if you made chips out of them then you could grate some salt over them if you like or maybe even chili powder...


Absolutely. A bit of salt is good. And yes, cut about 1/4" thick and oven about 400-425*.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It didn't really say that I saw anyway about how thick to cut them.. I am guessing 1/4 of a inch so a good knife will be needed... I forgot to ask hubby for some Sweet Potatoes when he went to the store..  and then you bake them at 400 and brush each side with coconut oil.. I imagine if you made chips out of them then you could grate some salt over them if you like or maybe even chili powder...


Oh, my, Ronie. That sounds so yummy. Gonna have to try that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a pleasant day with the GKs today, after them having spent the night. We had a good long spell at the playground in the neighboring development. Last time, the first time they had spent the night, we spent the next morning at a railway festival and had a train ride into a neighbouring county. Initially he was expecting that and my DD had to explain that was a one-off. What I did do was going through our garage to find one of those Radio Flyer wagons given to his mother and aunt when they were about his age. it was in really good condition other than having to be dusted down and washed. So I pulled them in that, which apparently was a hit. I believe they had a good time, as Jackson wanted to stay here rather than go home. Now I am hoping to get a little knitting done this evening.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a pleasant day with the GKs today, after them having spent the night. We had a good long spell at the playground in the neighboring development. Last time, the first time they had spent the night, we spent the next morning at a railway festival and had a train ride into a neighbouring county. Initially he was expecting that and my DD had to explain that was a one-off. What I did do was going through our garage to find one of those Radio Flyer wagons given to his mother and aunt when they were about his age. it was in really good condition other than having to be dusted down and washed. So I pulled them in that, which apparently was a hit. I believe they had a good time, as Jackson wanted to stay here rather than go home. Now I am hoping to get a little knitting done this evening.
> 
> Sue


Glad you had a good day with the GK's, Sue, hopefully you are now knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--sounds like a good day. Those wooden wagons were wonderful. Everything is made of plastic/vinyl/polycarbon today. Loved those older wooden toys which last forever and are just as much fun for kids today as when they were new.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you had a good day with the GK's, Sue, hopefully you are now knitting.


Me, too, Sue. Great photos. :sm02:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had a pleasant day with the GKs today, after them having spent the night. We had a good long spell at the playground in the neighboring development. Last time, the first time they had spent the night, we spent the next morning at a railway festival and had a train ride into a neighbouring county. Initially he was expecting that and my DD had to explain that was a one-off. What I did do was going through our garage to find one of those Radio Flyer wagons given to his mother and aunt when they were about his age. it was in really good condition other than having to be dusted down and washed. So I pulled them in that, which apparently was a hit. I believe they had a good time, as Jackson wanted to stay here rather than go home. Now I am hoping to get a little knitting done this evening.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your DS sounds so positive and handling the situation well. Well done him :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the GKs look as though they are having a great time. Your knitting time is well deserved :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Many things said and done have saddened me during the Brexit campaign. This arrived in my in box this morning. It summed my thoughts up with simplicity and grace. I think that its message is needed in all our Western societies.

http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ..are you trying to make the confused even more so ? Let's see .
Oldest son has no name , then there is Tim then a nameless daughter followed by Marc who has gratefully landed himself a new job ....well done Marc ! (Message from confused of G.B.)You must be delighted the computer has been delivered and set up.
Sue .The children seem happy getting a ride and playing in thenpark .I try to buy wooden toys but they are so expensive it doesn't always make sense to do so.Hooe you managed some knitting .
Norma .Everything seems in turmoil since the result so keeping my head down and knitting !


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I am doing the same :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Many things said and done have saddened me during the Brexit campaign. This arrived in my in box this morning. It summed my thoughts up with simplicity and grace. I think that its message is needed in all our Western societies.
> 
> http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union


A nicely said call to action for peace, unity and equality.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love the pics of your grands. So glad you had a good day with them. The wagon is definitely a blast from the past.

:sm02: 

Thanks, Norma and all who have responded to DS's handling of his job situation. I am proud of him and his wife. They are definitely supporting one another.

Ann, so sorry! That was totally confusing, wasn't it? I will blame it on the fact that it was late. :sm02: :sm02: 

Ok, here is the run down. Oldest, Dan, with the two grands. Next, Tim, who keeps us in computers. Next, Bethany, who lives in Chicago and double knits baby blankets. Youngest, Marc, who is growing up by leaps and bounds. They are all happily married.

Oh, Ann, this computer is wonderful!! Tim apologized for the fact that he did not know how slow the older one was and said this one is about 10 times quicker that the older one-and it is. He is really a great IT guy. We have Windows 10 and are having no problems with it whatsoever.

Norma, nice article-well said. :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, looks like your play ideas with the gks were a big hit. Nice pictures. I can't believe you still have the wagon from your kids. Good save! They don't make things like that anymore.

Norma, that article is great. If only all could follow this way of thinking.

Bev, what a lovely big family you have. Glad your new computer is all set up and running smoothly. 

Only did a few more rows on my First Gift shawl as we had some visitors over the weekend. I had set a goal of doing 12 rows a day, but that doesn't seem to be happening 

Ann, I believe I saw it was your birthday today? If so, a Very Happy Birthday to You and I hope you are doing something special to celebrate. 

Some garden pics:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I missed your birthday, Ann. A very happy day and I hope you have a fabulous time :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, fabulous vegetables :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--a very happy b'day for you. Give yourself a treat. 

Caryn--beautiful veggies. Amazing how much you can grow in a small area. Your tomatoes are wonderful. My first planted ones are just beginning to flower--you are way ahead of me in the season.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I missed it too, Ann. Hope you had a good day.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I missed your birthday, Ann. A very happy day and I hope you have a fabulous time :sm24:I


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure I want to be that close to a skunk. The little riding skunk at the playground yesterday was fine.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Silly me. Learning how to re-navigate on KP.
> Let's try again. Since I throw birdseed on the ground to feed, I don't need any more bear coming by and destroying bird feeders, I have attracted a little stinky Pepe la Pew. lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That was an excellent little document *Norma* thank you for posting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ann (what remains of it!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that, Norma. Sadness is my overwhelming feeling at present, to be honest.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Many things said and done have saddened me during the Brexit campaign. This arrived in my in box this morning. It summed my thoughts up with simplicity and grace. I think that its message is needed in all our Western societies.
> 
> http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A nicely said call to action for peace, unity and equality.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I missed your birthday, Ann. A very happy day and I hope you have a fabulous time :sm24:


Happy Birthday from me, too, Ann! I hope it's wonderful. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Some garden pics:


Gorgeous vegies, Caryn! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Sue. Great photos. :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Many things said and done have saddened me during the Brexit campaign. This arrived in my in box this morning. It summed my thoughts up with simplicity and grace. I think that its message is needed in all our Western societies.
> 
> http://www.quaker.org.uk/news-and-events/news/response-to-the-vote-to-leave-the-european-union


I agree, simplicity and grace. Thank you for sharing their message.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful garden pics, Caryn. 

Happy birthday, Ann. Hope it is or was a good one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It definitely was satisfying and the heat was very bareable. Sounds like you had a
> bit of a scorcher. Given the problems with ozone, that can be very dangerous. Do take
> care.


It is amazing how different the temperatures can be on either side of a weather front.

We made up for it yesterday. It was a gorgeous day for a motorcycle ride!!! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> So sorry about the fall, DFL, and will pray that the MRI shows nothing serious. A month after we moved from VA to NM I tripped and fell face first onto our flagstone floors. My hands were full and I couldn't brace myself for the fall. Luckily, I only had quite a shiner.
> 
> It is hard to go gangbusters like you did not only in preparing for your move but the actual moving and moving in. It sounds like you need to take it easy and let the rest of the house come together when it can. It is so good you are near family now. Take care of yourself.


"Ouch!" to both you and DFL.

I was wondering the same thing - if it was the hard push to move and settle in, then being more tired than you realized when the fall happened. You are in my prayers for rest and healing, DFL. All of the things you are looking for will show up and get put in their right places eventually. May you be surrounded and filled with peace. God bless you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is amazing how different the temperatures can be on either side of a weather front.
> 
> We made up for it yesterday. It was a gorgeous day for a motorcycle ride!!! :sm24:


And yesterday, as predicted, we got 91* and it laid me out. Today I awoke to a very cool 61* and hopefully a much cooler day than yesterday. I bet you really did enjoy that bike ride.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DFL, so sorry to hear of your troubles. Hopefully, they will find what is going on and be able to help you heal quicker. Definitely will be praying for you.
> 
> Also, saw DS and DIL this morning. They are handling things better than I am apparently.  Marc stopped at Meijers on the way home on Fri, talked to them and put in an application. He got more money than he had before from Meijers and they will be looking to train him up into manger situations. So they are doing well. Thanks for all your concern and prayers etc. He learned a lot at the internet news and one of his last articles got 20,000 hits.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

You can keep Pepe there, Chris! :sm17: There is a lot more white on yours then ours.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday, Ann!!! I hope you are still celebrating the wonder of you. :sm02:

Great recipes and great to catch up with you all.

It was a fantastic bike ride yesterday. Good family and friends time. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I love the picture of the GK's! When our first one was born we looked all over for a radio flyer wagon... we finally found one but boy was it hard to find... and so all the GK's had the wagon to play in... we made the mistake of leaving it with his brother and their GK's are not as good with their toy's as ours are and it was ruined by the time we went to go and get it!! its all good now but I was very upset... I am glad you were able to pull your's out and let the kids enjoy it!! It looks like your mailman walks his route... our's is so lazy that when they got a new truck we had to raise our mailbox... on our dime!! they couldn't park 3 inches further out to be able to reach down and insert mail.. or by any
means get out of their mail truck!! that would require some exertion on their part.. the thing that upset me about it... is that we were given a week to fix it or be fined! and they didn't even kick in anything for the cost of it..  lots of people got fines... it is a rip off it you ask me.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that was a great article... I have to admit what is going on is over my head... I have not seen much of it on my local news at all.  I do hope it all settles down soon... we are having some horrendous conflicts and crazy election issues going on that I am having a hard time keeping up with.... I don't want to vote for either of the runners up  I worry for our country too... 

Bev that is great that the new computer is working great... I think I would like windows 10 also if it didn't auto load to my computer to the point where none of my programs worked... plus my emails are still a mess... I know that when I upgrade it will be nice.. but for the time being this computer is just fine... hubby is still on Vista and he needs a new computer pretty soon... I wish I had a IT guy in my family.. :sm01: 

Caryn your garden is looking wonderful... I'm afraid I am not going to have much produce from mine this year... they are not even close and have been in the soil for way too long... if it was going to happen it would... I will continue to water and keep my fingers crossed..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well it seems I am on the down side of either allergy's or a summer cold.. I woke up feeling much better today... I think I have been going far to hard for too long.. and my body just didn't want to do much of anything yesterday... I go into work this afternoon so I have time for the meds to kick in and hopefully feel better so I don't miss work.... 

I did the center panel of my swatch then when picking up stitches around the edge I messed it up so I started again... I need to find the ***** stitch pattern then do the spider pattern... or do we do the spider pattern once we pick up the edge stitches then the ***** stitch before the border edge??? I'll be working on this today so I hope to find some kind of answers before I mess it up.. LOL

Happy Birthday Ann (probably belated ) I hope it was a great one...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful. 

Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.

Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well it seems I am on the down side of either allergy's or a summer cold.. I woke up feeling much better today... I think I have been going far to hard for too long.. and my body just didn't want to do much of anything yesterday... I go into work this afternoon so I have time for the meds to kick in and hopefully feel better so I don't miss work....
> 
> I did the center panel of my swatch then when picking up stitches around the edge I messed it up so I started again... I need to find the ***** stitch pattern then do the spider pattern... or do we do the spider pattern once we pick up the edge stitches then the ***** stitch before the border edge??? I'll be working on this today so I hope to find some kind of answers before I mess it up.. LOL
> 
> Happy Birthday Ann (probably belated ) I hope it was a great one...


Ronie -- do each of the swatches individually. They should not be joined as of this point. So you should have 3 discrete swatches. That should simplify matters, I hope.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Ann, I hope you're having a lovely day!!! I'm so sorry I still have lots of pages to catch up on. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.
> 
> Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


Very pretty dewdrops! Well done :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. A few days ago I realised I had added a year so not as old as I had thought !It is just late afternoon and so no -one had missed it .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- do each of the swatches individually. They should not be joined as of this point. So you should have 3 discrete swatches. That should simplify matters, I hope.


pretty much confused me more... LOL I know I read where and how to pick up the stitches along the edges and to put a contrasting color between each border/edge so we know where they start and end so when we block it we will know how large each one will block out too...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure if I wished you a Happy Birthday or not, Ann. I do hope you had a good day.

I am trying to get some knitting done, but have found it hard to concentrate with all that has been going on back home. I did get to have a good chat with my brother in Canada this morning. I am really looking forward to seeing him in a couple of weeks. There is another English woman in my jazzercise class and we were commiserating this morning.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue .The children seem happy getting a ride and playing in thenpark .I try to buy wooden toys but they are so expensive it doesn't always make sense to do so.Hooe you managed some knitting .
> Norma .Everything seems in turmoil since the result so keeping my head down and knitting !


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pic, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.
> 
> Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.
> 
> Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


I love those dew drops! I wonder if we could magnify them enough if we would find a tiny Bev!?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The news is so very gloomy Sue.Many labour candidates resigning and the leader ploughing on .Lots of in fighting .Conservatives also pondering about a new leader .A real mess all in all.Just heard 40 back benchers have resigned .

Great dewdrops Bev .
Hope your day on the bridge isn't too tiring Ronie .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> The news is so very gloomy Sue.Many labour candidates resigning and the leader ploughing on .Lots of in fighting .Conservatives also pondering about a new leader .A real mess all in all.Just heard 40 back benchers have resigned .
> 
> Great dewdrops Bev .
> Hope your day on the bridge isn't too tiring Ronie .


It does sound rather chaotic, Ann.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> pretty much confused me more... LOL I know I read where and how to pick up the stitches along the edges and to put a contrasting color between each border/edge so we know where they start and end so when we block it we will know how large each one will block out too...


Goodness Ronie -- typed up a long response and it just vaporized. So here I go again. Let's hope it works this time.

Sorry about the confusion. To hopefully clarify the matter, here is how I would work the swatches. Let's assumed Spider Stitch with a multiple of 6+1 and 12 rows per pattern:

1. Cast on 35 stitches using shawl yarn. (5 stitches on right side of work, 25 stitches for pattern motif, and 5 stitches on left side).

2. Knit 1 row, purl 1 row.

3. Work across the next row by *k1, k2t, YO* until end of row is reached -- don't put a YO at end of row, finish up with K stitches as appropriate.

4. Purl next row. Turn.

5. Now start working pattern motif. So:

a. K5, pm, work 25 stitches of pattern (4 repeats + 1), pm, k5. Turn work and purl back.

b. K2, YO, k2T, y1, sm, work row 3 of motif, sm, k2, YO, y2T, k1. turn & purl back.

Continue working pattern motif where every other row, you put an eyelet in the extra stitches at the left & right edges. When you reach 36 rows, then.

6. Knit 1 row, purl 1 row, then repeat #3 above (eyelet row), turn, purl, then bind off VERY LOOSELY.

Now using a different colored yarn and a needle, outline the pattern motif so it is easy to distinguish it from the borders on all four sides. Now once it is blocked, it will be easy to measure inside the "colored lines".

Follow same process with the other pattern motif. But for the lace edging, I would not add any additional edges. Just cast on and knit at least 3 repeats. If the stitch pattern calls for a slip as the first stitch, you can either slip or knit -- it won't make a different to the swatch.

Block all three and once dry, release and let them sit to "relax" if they will.

Sure hope that this helps. Please accept my apologies for causing confusion.

DeEtta


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.
> 
> Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


Great photo! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks DeEtta I will re-read this tonight when I have more time... I think I am going to have to start over but I would rather it be right then continue on... I have not gotten very far so it won' t be a problem and it will pretty quick to work up..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would post progress photos of my two main WIP's


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Sue I love the picture of the GK's! When our first one was born we looked all over for a radio flyer wagon... we finally found one but boy was it hard to find... and so all the GK's had the wagon to play in... we made the mistake of leaving it with his brother and their GK's are not as good with their toy's as ours are and it was ruined by the time we went to go and get it!! its all good now but I was very upset... I am glad you were able to pull your's out and let the kids enjoy it!! It looks like your mailman walks his route... our's is so lazy that when they got a new truck we had to raise our mailbox... on our dime!! they couldn't park 3 inches further out to be able to reach down and insert mail.. or by any
> means get out of their mail truck!! that would require some exertion on their part.. the thing that upset me about it... is that we were given a week to fix it or be fined! and they didn't even kick in anything for the cost of it..  lots of people got fines... it is a rip off it you ask me.. LOL


Know what you mean. We lived on a motor/rural route for years (still do) when we got a notice to raise our mailbox. Reason: the carriers were using SUV's now. Had a week or two to do it, Dad was not able to be out in the heat and could barely stand, I was working full time and temperatures were at the highest about the time I got home. For 40 years our box was fine and without notice or warning it wasn't, with threat of fines and stop delivery.

Need I say I raised a fuss and took in pictures of mailboxes that were *lower* than ours. :sm12:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Ann. Do something special and have a relaxing day.
Great garden. When I planted things that close, something gets crowded out.
Beautiful picture Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.
> 
> Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


Beautiful dew drops :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy birthday Ann. Do something special and have a relaxing day.
> Great garden. When I planted things that close, something gets crowded out.
> Beautiful picture Bev.


I know what you mean Tricia. Am always intrigued by the raised beds with things planted on top of each other and doing so well. You need super rich soil to do that. May have noted this before, but had one customer who had the most rapidly producing garden in raised beds with very close plantings. He layered about 12+ inches of leaves in the Fall and had an earthworm farm in his basement so there were earthworm castings to be added in the Spring. That is all he did and his production was mind boggling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post progress photos of my two main WIP's


Both are looking great, Julie. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Sue and Julie. :sm02: :sm02: Julie, I would have to be standing on the other side of the dewdrop. And I would be standing on my head in the dewdrop. But that is an interesting idea. Now, I am going to have to figure out how to do that.

Thanks, Tricia and Tanya. 

Great work on your WIP's, Julie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Thank you all for the Birthday wishes. A few days ago I realised I had added a year so not as old as I had thought !It is just late afternoon and so no -one had missed it .


Happy Birthday Ann! ???? Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both are looking great, Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma, Sue and Julie. :sm02: :sm02: Julie, I would have to be standing on the other side of the dewdrop. And I would be standing on my head in the dewdrop. But that is an interesting idea. Now, I am going to have to figure out how to do that.
> 
> Thanks, Tricia and Tanya.
> 
> Great work on your WIP's, Julie.


Not in my experience of photographing soap bubbles, you are actually in there but in extreme miniature.

Just noticed I owe you a thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post progress photos of my two main WIP's


Lovely to see! They are both coming along very nicely :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a quick drop in to say Happy Birthday Ann!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to see! They are both coming along very nicely :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good for you for making a fuss, Tricia. Bureaucrats.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Ann! Hope your day was/is wonderful.
> 
> Caryn, what a lovely garden you have. Beautiful pics.


Totally agree!!!



> Caught me some dew drops this morning. Figured out the super macro aspect of the camera.


*WOW!!!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful progress, Julie!

Yes, way to make a fuss about the mailboxes, Tricia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful progress, Julie!
> 
> Yes, way to make a fuss about the mailboxes, Tricia!


Thank you, Toni- I have almost started the next motif up!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TLL said:


> Howdy!!! :sm02:
> 
> How did you hold up in the heat yesterday? We did what we could outside in the morning and hid out inside for the rest.
> 
> Tanya, it sounds like a full and satisfying day. :sm24:


Thank goodness for AC! :sm02:

I can remember Mom doing canning & freezing garden produce when I was a kid. And going to her sisters farm in Western Nebraska to help her with canning peaches during the hottest part of the summer--with high humidity--before the advent of AC. Don't know how they managed without getting sick. My hat's off to you Tanya! :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> Caryn, no not a fun diet and I am going back to mild real food today. But, I am feeling good and getting my energy back. YAY!


I'll join you in a happy dance! :sm02: :sm02: Glad you're feeling that much better--enjoy the REAL food.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry to hear this DFL. Prayers are being sent for you.


Echoing Norma--Hope it won't be too long til you're feeling up to "snuff"--and finding your "stuff"! (even with boxes marked as to what was in them, I still had to look through half of them to find what I wanted!) :sm09:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm about to get the "experience" of finding out what box where whatever is. This is move week. I get to be driver...Dad's pickup. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Neat pictures Chris, & cute birdhouse--the little bird knows a good fashionable house when she sees one.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Happy for your son, Bev. Good for him.
Andgladthatyoudon'thavetocopewitharun-onkeyboardanymore! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

KittyChris said:


> Silly me. Learning how to re-navigate on KP.
> Let's try again. Since I throw birdseed on the ground to feed, I don't need any more bear coming by and destroying bird feeders, I have attracted a little stinky Pepe la Pew. lol.


Oh, my. Hope your new "neighbor" doesn't insist on getting too cozy with you  (although he is quite a handsome fellow).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, prayers to you and yours as you move for safety and organization. Hope things go well.

Thanks, Dell. Me too, on both counts.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Roni, glad the event was so successful. Sounds like your DH is a very good organizer. Glad that you had a good time, too, inspite of your allergies. In my younger days I wondered why my potato salad was so mushy--then discovered there's a difference between potatoes!!! Who'da thunk it ??? (not clueless me!) :sm06:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, the garden is doing well. Thanks to all who commented on the pics. This is the first year I have tried the square foot gardening method. I think that it works if like Tanya said, you have good soil. I didn't use the soil recommended in the book. The other thing I am learning is it matters what is planted next to what. Some plants just take over, but others are very tame and don't take up more space than allotted! I making lots of notes. 

Glad you got a nice motorcycle ride in Toni. 

Amazing dewdrops Bev. Super macro aspect? Interesting. 

Sue, good to have had someone to commiserate with this morning. Glad you got to talk to your brother too. It will be nice for you to visit with him. 

Julie, I love the new Pfeilraupe scarf. Pretty color. You worked that one up quickly. The new Gansey is coming along nicely as well. 

Good luck with your move Karen. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, we drove around 3700 miles across country. It is an entirely different environment! But right now in FL, they have been having temperatures above 100 with the heat index and here, the high is around 70. Such a change...haven't gone one day without a jacket yet...need wet boots and sleep in what I call "snuggies".
> 
> Have so much to be thankful for, but it is a strain to move my belongings. We lived in our house for 26 years and I knew where everything was ... now... not so much!!! still trying to find stuff!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Thanks so much all of you for the thoughts and prayers...I took it slowly today...used my swift to wind some skeins up...that is so relaxing!!!


Good for you :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn, in the same part of the menu that has the moon setting, there is a macro setting with double icon. It definitely gets closer than the other macro setting does.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Had a pleasant day with the GKs today, after them having spent the night. We had a good long spell at the playground in the neighboring development. Last time, the first time they had spent the night, we spent the next morning at a railway festival and had a train ride into a neighbouring county. Initially he was expecting that and my DD had to explain that was a one-off. What I did do was going through our garage to find one of those Radio Flyer wagons given to his mother and aunt when they were about his age. it was in really good condition other than having to be dusted down and washed. So I pulled them in that, which apparently was a hit. I believe they had a good time, as Jackson wanted to stay here rather than go home. Now I am hoping to get a little knitting done this evening.
> 
> Sue


Sounds like a good fun time for all. Hurray!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> A nicely said call to action for peace, unity and equality.


Agreed. Politicians will skew any and everything to suit their plays for power --& the talking "heads" in the media, despite their claims otherwise, will slant the news. Cooler, thoughtful heads need to prevail.

As an aside, I shudder to think what will happen if Trump wins the election. He flipflops all over the place, then tries to claim that he didn"t say what he did, then casts blame on others for not "getting it right." The CHILD has no integrity; looks like he doesn't know truth when it hits him in the face. 
Can't get enthused about Hillary either. Seems like having to choose the lesser of two evils again. Can't say I trust either of them, but especially not Trump.
OK, getting off my soapbox now.!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Miss Pam said:


> Gorgeous vegies, Caryn! :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- do each of the swatches individually. They should not be joined as of this point. So you should have 3 discrete swatches. That should simplify matters, I hope.


Thanks for that clarification, DeEtta. Like Ronie, I was thinking about building the border onto the central panel.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Del--no A/C here at all. Fortunately our evenings have cooled down a lot. I try to freeze when the house is a bit cooler but it still takes a lot of my energy standing there and moving only a couple of feet back and forth in each direction. 

Caryn--I see the all the organic gardeners growing thing in super close proximity to each other. I have seen a raised bed, probably 20-30 ft long with several varieties of lettuce growing on top of each other. Beautiful carpet of colors and leaf shapes and all so healthy. Cannot get this woman to tell me what she does to maintain her soil quality. I think with raised beds it is also easier to keep the soil more friable which helps root systems grow.

We had rain today--all afternoon. Was literally just getting ready to walk to the garden with some of the last seedlings to transplant when it began to rain. It must be at least 2 weeks since we had rain. Hope it soaked the garden soil. It has been gray but glad for the breeze coming thru the house. Chinese greens cooked Cantonese style for dinner--really good. Love eating food that grows in my garden.

Received a replacement book for the one that smelled of pesticides. That seller did apologize profusely--twice. Ordered the book again from a different seller. This one, too, has an unpleasant odor, but not toxic like the first one. And it is in even better condition than the first. I always look for used copies to buy.

Wanted to photo the garden as the broccoli is heading up now. Vegetables really are so aesthetically gorgeous as they grow and go through their stages of development. The cabbages, too, are very dramatic. Did notice one of the white cabbages has formed a head. Not that big for picking, but it could be picked and used. Pretty neat.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post progress photos of my two main WIP's


Love the color of your P shawl.. Both it and the sweater are coming along nicely. Pretty stitch patterns you've chosen.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I'm about to get the "experience" of finding out what box where whatever is. This is move week. I get to be driver...Dad's pickup. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Oooooh, Don't envy you--or DFL about moving--but it certainly is a sure way to get rid of all the "stuff" that's been collecting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, prayers to you and yours as you move for safety and organization. Hope things go well.
> ...


From me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, the garden is doing well. Thanks to all who commented on the pics. This is the first year I have tried the square foot gardening method. I think that it works if like Tanya said, you have good soil. I didn't use the soil recommended in the book. The other thing I am learning is it matters what is planted next to what. Some plants just take over, but others are very tame and don't take up more space than allotted! I making lots of notes.
> ...
> 
> Julie, I love the new Pfeilraupe scarf. Pretty color. You worked that one up quickly. The new Gansey is coming along nicely as well.
> ...


Glad your garden is doing well, Caryn, and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Agreed. Politicians will skew any and everything to suit their plays for power --& the talking "heads" in the media, despite their claims otherwise, will slant the news. Cooler, thoughtful heads need to prevail.
> 
> As an aside, I shudder to think what will happen if Trump wins the election. He flipflops all over the place, then tries to claim that he didn"t say what he did, then casts blame on others for not "getting it right." The CHILD has no integrity; looks like he doesn't know truth when it hits him in the face.
> Can't get enthused about Hillary either. Seems like having to choose the lesser of two evils again. Can't say I trust either of them, but especially not Trump.
> OK, getting off my soapbox now.!!


Trouble is the ramifications of this election will reverberate through the whole world, not just America.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Love the color of your P shawl.. Both it and the sweater are coming along nicely. Pretty stitch patterns you've chosen.


Thank you very much, Del!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for that clarification, DeEtta. Like Ronie, I was thinking about building the border onto the central panel.


Attached is a picture of one of the swatches while it is being blocked. Maybe it will help explain.

The second picture shows the swatches after being blocked and having been arranged on a table top to see what kind of effect they might cause when used together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Karen, I hope your move goes well. Safe travels!!! :sm24:

Yes, what did we ever do without AC. I am totally spoiled now. 

I remember my mom and relatives canning and baking in the heat and humidity also. They did what they had to do. :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Attached is a picture of one of the swatches while it is being blocked. Maybe it will help explain.
> 
> The second picture shows the swatches after being blocked and having been arranged on a table top to see what kind of effect they might cause when used together.


Very nice example, DeEtta. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great examples, DeEtta. Thanks. Helps me to understand.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Know what you mean. We lived on a motor/rural route for years (still do) when we got a notice to raise our mailbox. Reason: the carriers were using SUV's now. Had a week or two to do it, Dad was not able to be out in the heat and could barely stand, I was working full time and temperatures were at the highest about the time I got home. For 40 years our box was fine and without notice or warning it wasn't, with threat of fines and stop delivery.
> 
> Need I say I raised a fuss and took in pictures of mailboxes that were *lower* than ours. :sm12:


Did you still have to change it? We have the same issue here... our part of town had to because they got a new truck..LOL I guess the other half of town has old trucks... :sm16: anyway we all raised ours.. and then they hit it with the mail truck! and didn't pay to fix it either.. :sm13:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks DeEtta for the sample.. I finally caught on to what we were doing... I am sure glad I didn't mess it up totally... I'd of been embarrassed :sm01:

Most of all the canning I have done has been without the convenience of AC although I have lived in homes that do have AC and compared to a evaporation cooler! AC is much better... but I have always been with out much but a open window and maybe a fan in the other room... It always seemed to be the worst time of year to do the canning but it has to be done when the veggies are perfect.

I hope you had a great ride Toni.. I didn't see your post... but saw someone else commenting on it.. LOL

Very nice WIP's Julie... the scarf looks like it is nearly done..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Thank goodness for AC! :sm02:
> 
> I can remember Mom doing canning & freezing garden produce when I was a kid. And going to her sisters farm in Western Nebraska to help her with canning peaches during the hottest part of the summer--with high humidity--before the advent of AC. Don't know how they managed without getting sick. My hat's off to you Tanya! :sm24:


They were used to it and there wasn't extreme changes which are harder on the body. A breeze or good fan were always welcome. I can remember putting tubs of water out to warm in the sun for washing hands and face, and to need less heat for bath water. Sleeping outdoors, setting box fans in Windows to pull outside air inside, helping prepare the food that was canned. Being so hot and wet after a bath you couldn't put clothes on because they would stick to you. No way to get dried off.

When we could, we sat under a shade tree to prepare food to can, like snap green beans, shell peas, shuck corn and the "garbage" was tossed over the fence for the cattle to eat.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Roni, glad the event was so successful. Sounds like your DH is a very good organizer. Glad that you had a good time, too, inspite of your allergies. In my younger days I wondered why my potato salad was so mushy--then discovered there's a difference between potatoes!!! Who'da thunk it ??? (not clueless me!) :sm06:


When we made mashed potatoes, extra was made for potato salad and is was mashed, butter and milk added and mixed with the mixer to make mashed potatoes. Next day the left overs were stiffer but softened with the stirring and addition of mustard, mayo, chopped pickles, celery, chopped eggs, etc.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Great examples, DeEtta. Thanks. Helps me to understand.


Yes, but they did give me extra time to raise it. Those other boxes are still lower. Guess that carrier drives a car :sm09: :sm09:

Now I wonder, if the next carrier drives a car will I have to lower it again? Carriers provide their own vehicle on rural routes here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks DeEtta for the sample.. I finally caught on to what we were doing... I am sure glad I didn't mess it up totally... I'd of been embarrassed :sm01:
> 
> Most of all the canning I have done has been without the convenience of AC although I have lived in homes that do have AC and compared to a evaporation cooler! AC is much better... but I have always been with out much but a open window and maybe a fan in the other room... It always seemed to be the worst time of year to do the canning but it has to be done when the veggies are perfect.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie- it is almost halfway! The sweater is well on the way, too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ..some good work there and you are getting on really quickly.
The post box tales are ridiculous .We are lucky in that men walk the route and post at the door .In rural areas they have a van but again post into a letter box ,usually in the door although some have a box near the door .Parcels are brought to the door having been brought in a van. I had not realised that the post people fed the mail into your boxes while sitting in the van .Are they all fat ?????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for that clarification, DeEtta. Like Ronie, I was thinking about building the border onto the central panel.


I am very unsure I have knitted mine as DeEtta meant but I shall photograph my three samples later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, I do hope the move is smooth as possible.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Attached is a picture of one of the swatches while it is being blocked. Maybe it will help explain.
> 
> The second picture shows the swatches after being blocked and having been arranged on a table top to see what kind of effect they might cause when used together.


Nope, they are not like that :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ..some good work there and you are getting on really quickly.
> The post box tales are ridiculous .We are lucky in that men walk the route and post at the door .In rural areas they have a van but again post into a letter box ,usually in the door although some have a box near the door .Parcels are brought to the door having been brought in a van. I had not realised that the post people fed the mail into your boxes while sitting in the van .Are they all fat ?ð


Thank you very much, Ann! It is good when things come along quickly.

I had a lovely surprise today, when we were coming home from the grocery shop, we could see that there was some mail in my box, (delivery was not supposed to have been till tomorrow) amongst things was this- dyed specially for me. With lovely long runs of colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful yarn, Julie! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful yarn, Julie! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you so much.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> The post box tales are ridiculous .We are lucky in that men walk the route and post at the door .In rural areas they have a van but again post into a letter box ,usually in the door although some have a box near the door .Parcels are brought to the door having been brought in a van. I had not realised that the post people fed the mail into your boxes while sitting in the van .Are they all fat ?????


Cute Ann. Gave me my morning grin.

Oh, Julie, lovely yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my three swatches. I am thinking of altering the border one making the zigzags in opposite directions and add another one on each side!?!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look great, Norma. I am only halfway through the second one. My first swatch was more a rectangle than a square, but should still work.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here are my three swatches. I am thinking of altering the border one making the zigzags in opposite directions and add another one on each side!?!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think them remaining in the van speeds up deliveries. I am thinking, could be wrong that the steering wheel is on the opposite side to normal, so they just pull up by the kerb. Then in townhouse developments and in some rural areas there is a cluster of boxes. When we moved into our first house here, the boxes were either in the front door or one beside it, but nowadays in single family houses, the boxes tend to be roadside.
Sue


annweb said:


> Julie ..some good work there and you are getting on really quickly.
> The post box tales are ridiculous .We are lucky in that men walk the route and post at the door .In rural areas they have a van but again post into a letter box ,usually in the door although some have a box near the door .Parcels are brought to the door having been brought in a van. I had not realised that the post people fed the mail into your boxes while sitting in the van .Are they all fat ?????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love your swatches. I had started and restarted mine several times. I now think I am reading the chart correctly. Then I need to pick out borders.

DeEtta, the first border (when we are doing the actual shawl) we will be picking up stitches around and knitting around. Correct? Then the second border-will we still be knitting in the round, or will we be knitting perpendicular to the shawl joining as we go?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Cute Ann. Gave me my morning grin.
> 
> Oh, Julie, lovely yarn.


No Ann--they are not fat. :sm09: It saves time--lots of it and is less tiring on the
mail people. My mail man will deliver to my door if it doesn't fit in the mail box
as he did yesterday and the day before. Around her they use a jeep type
vehicle with large openings in the doors so they can reach thru with the mail.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Been really busy the past few days and will be for the next few as well so stopping by for a quick hello. 

Nice swatches Norma. I have not had a chance yet but good to see what others are doing. Thanks to DeEtta for her sample swatches.

Lovely new yarn Julie. Long color runs are nice.

Our mailbox, roadside, was run over three times in the first year we were in the current house. We did get permission to move it and it has been fine in the new location.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful yarn, Julie! :sm24: :sm24:


Ditto! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my three swatches. I am thinking of altering the border one making the zigzags in opposite directions and add another one on each side!?!


Those look great, Norma! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my three swatches. I am thinking of altering the border one making the zigzags in opposite directions and add another one on each side!?!


Norma These are great!!! Wonderful in fact. Why not try a different variation for the border one. Experimenting can lead to some extraordinary results. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Those look great, Norma. I am only halfway through the second one. My first swatch was more a rectangle than a square, but should still work.
> 
> Sue


Rectangular will work fine. I think overall size is most important. And since we are talking about coverning a larger are in a shawl a swatch of 3-4" minimum is desirable. If the swatch is too small, it won't be predictive.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I love your swatches. I had started and restarted mine several times. I now think I am reading the chart correctly. Then I need to pick out borders.
> 
> DeEtta, the first border (when we are doing the actual shawl) we will be picking up stitches around and knitting around. Correct? Then the second border-will we still be knitting in the round, or will we be knitting perpendicular to the shawl joining as we go?


Yes, you are correct. The overall construction of the shawl will be : Center panel, cast on and work back and forth, then pick up stitches for border, switch to circular needles and now work in the round to reach nearly full circumference, then using a dp needle work the lace edging at a 90-degree angle to the main body of the shawl and join to shawl as you go.

The only "gotcha" in all of that is the switch to circular knitting. So when you do the border, you might need to everyother row. If the original pattern called for a stockinette base - knit on front side and purl on back side -- then when you work in the round, you would knit rows 1 and 2. Similar change would have to be made for a garter base where the original plan was K 1 all rows, when worked in the round, you would knit 1 round, purl next round.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Norma... I wish I was as far along as you... I might take it to work today and get my center panel done  at least mostly done... 

Beautiful yarn Julie!! Special made for you?? who did this for you... did you order it.. or did someone just think of your and put it in your mail box? What a wonderful surprise either way... 

DeEtta I think I know where I got confused and hopefully this will help others if they are just as confused LOL I was thinking our swatches would be 'Mini-Shawls' and we would construct them as you noted above... but instead we do them separately for measuring purposes then when we know how large each piece will be, most importantly the center panel we will know how many repeats to make across and down to make it the size we want.. 

Ann lots of our homes get mail the way you do... Rural Routs have to have a driver because the boxes are at least a few acres apart... When I was a kid our mail box was at our front door and some had mail slots in some of the doors.. My front door has a mail slot but it was only used when the lady who built the house lived here because she was in a wheel chair and made special arrangements with the post office.. Some have nice mail carriers like Tanya and will deliver to the door if its a large package... mine is lazy and puts a note in the box for me to pick it up at the post office...LOL it just depends on the person and where you live I suppose...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a rough blocking of the continuation of my project. I picked up stitches along all 4 sides, did an every-other-row increase at each corner and did one pattern repeat. Then I bound off the long sides and kept the top and bottom with "live" stitches. Now to extend the sides. Does anyone follow what I am doing or am I down my own personal rabbit hole this time???? :sm17: :sm19: :sm06:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a rough blocking of the continuation of my project. I picked up stitches along all 4 sides, did an every-other-row increase at each corner and did one pattern repeat. Then I bound off the long sides and kept the top and bottom with "live" stitches. Now to extend the sides. Does anyone follow what I am doing or am I down my own personal rabbit hole this time???? :sm17: :sm19: :sm06:


Big rabbit hole, 'cuz I'm following. Looking very interesting. Can hardly wait to see where you go next. If this is going to be a scarf, won't you sooner or later need to work the nupp-motif again? And if so, is the plan to graft the two sections together? Thanks for sharing. Such fun..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue, Bev, Melanie, Pam and Ronie, I did have to frog the border to get it right. DeElla thank you, too. I am off to draught out my ideas for the border :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, I am down the rabbit hole, too. It is looking intriguing :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Cute Ann. Gave me my morning grin.
> 
> Oh, Julie, lovely yarn.


Thank you Bev! In my opinion it has been worth every penny- it is nice to be able to spoil one's self from time to time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my three swatches. I am thinking of altering the border one making the zigzags in opposite directions and add another one on each side!?!


They do look good, Norma! I am a- Ganseying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Been really busy the past few days and will be for the next few as well so stopping by for a quick hello.
> 
> Nice swatches Norma. I have not had a chance yet but good to see what others are doing. Thanks to DeEtta for her sample swatches.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie- I love long colour runs- not always happy with the striping of shorter run variegated yarns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Pam! I am really excited now I have it on my swift!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Beautiful yarn Julie!! Special made for you?? who did this for you... did you order it.. or did someone just think of your and put it in your mail box? What a wonderful surprise either way...
> ...


It is lovely, isn't it, Ronie! Yes, specially dyed for me, by Desiree Ross of Scotland (Crieff) and Pennsylvania. She is both on KP and Ravelry. You have to have some treats in life! I don't get much in the way of 'retail therapy' but do try to get something special, when I get my tax rebate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a rough blocking of the continuation of my project. I picked up stitches along all 4 sides, did an every-other-row increase at each corner and did one pattern repeat. Then I bound off the long sides and kept the top and bottom with "live" stitches. Now to extend the sides. Does anyone follow what I am doing or am I down my own personal rabbit hole this time???? :sm17: :sm19: :sm06:


I love the 'Alice in Wonderland' reference! Beautiful work, interesting design, and glorious colour!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good, Norma! I am a- Ganseying!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Chris, that is a sweet bird box and I could see the little chickadee. We don't have them here. Nice to see one. 

Bev, love the dew drop picture. 

Wwwdel, thanks for the good wishes about food. I had a good day yesterday and ate real food. Ok, I did have a jar of organic sweet potato baby food for lunch. And am still eating light. Progress is good. ????

That is so crazy about the mailboxes, Ronie. When we lived in VA, at the end of the school year kids liked to come around at night and bash our mailbox. We think it was because my husband was the school superintendent. After replacing several, we finally got one of the heavy plastic rural route types and embedded the base in concrete. The homeowners association took us to task because it wasn't the "preferred" style for the neighborhood. I told him if the HOA wanted to pay $200 or more and replace each time our's was destroyed, they could do it. They left us alone after that. 

Julie, the new yarn is lovely with its luscious pinks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Chris, that is a sweet bird box and I could see the little chickadee. We don't have them here. Nice to see one.
> 
> Bev, love the dew drop picture.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Barbara! It is largely into purples, although part is a definite Magnolia colour, almost a red.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...If you were closer I might havye slipped that yarn into my bag .It is beautiful.
Great work Norma .
Melanie ..hope you get some rest .It seems you are very busy .
Strange about all the different ways of postal delivery .
Had yet another downpour this afternoon .I have to wonder if we will ever get a few dry days on the run .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...If you were closer I might havye slipped that yarn into my bag .It is beautiful.
> Great work Norma .
> Melanie ..hope you get some rest .It seems you are very busy .
> Strange about all the different ways of postal delivery .
> Had yet another downpour this afternoon .I have to wonder if we will ever get a few dry days on the run .


You Kleptomaniac, you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's mine, mine, mine...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I have to chime in with everyone else, Julie, that is very pretty yarn. What will you do with it? :sm02:

Wonderful samples, ladies!!! I'm down the rabbit hole with you - at least I'm looking in the rabbit hole. What an amazing process this is! Is this how all square shawls are put together? Or most of them? From the inside out?

Our "neighborhood" mailboxes are at the end of our driveway, miles apart from the next one with the deliverer driving a car, usually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have to chime in with everyone else, Julie, that is very pretty yarn. What will you do with it? :sm02:
> 
> Wonderful samples, ladies!!! I'm down the rabbit hole with you - at least I'm looking in the rabbit hole. What an amazing process this is! Is this how all square shawls are put together? Or most of them? From the inside out?
> 
> Our "neighborhood" mailboxes are at the end of our driveway, miles apart from the next one with the deliverer driving a car, usually.


The plan is to knit it as my next garter stitch project, once I complete the second Pfeilraupe, as Laura Reinbach's Hinterland.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, thanks for the question about the swatches and DeEtta, thanks for the clear explanation and examples. 

Tricia, I do think that it is very true that we were just used to the heat and did what had to be done, or just sat in the shade. I do remember taking rides with my parents, in our car on very hot nights, to get a breeze! 

Julie, what a nice suprise. That yarn is a lovely color. 

Norma, pretty swatches. I do like your idea of having the zig zags go in different directions. 

Looks beautiful DFL and very neat way of putting it all together. Looking forward to see what comes next.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Here is a rough blocking of the continuation of my project. I picked up stitches along all 4 sides, did an every-other-row increase at each corner and did one pattern repeat. Then I bound off the long sides and kept the top and bottom with "live" stitches. Now to extend the sides. Does anyone follow what I am doing or am I down my own personal rabbit hole this time???? :sm17: :sm19: :sm06:


I understand you completely. My problem is clearing the cobwebs and focusing on doing my sample. I cannot seem to find the focus and energy. Too much other stuff pulling at me. But your sample is beautiful and very coherent for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, thanks for the question about the swatches and DeEtta, thanks for the clear explanation and examples.
> 
> Tricia, I do think that it is very true that we were just used to the heat and did what had to be done, or just sat in the shade. I do remember taking rides with my parents, in our car on very hot nights, to get a breeze!
> 
> ...


It arrived very much faster than I had expected- that sometimes happens with mail from the UK. I had chosen colours like Magnolia flowers- which Mwyffanwy loved. Thanks !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL that looks great!! I was able to follow you to!! I love how your corner increases look the same as the rest of the pattern... it is really the perfect border!! great job :sm01:

I agree Julie and I keep thinking that if I ever find the right long colorway I will spend the money on it... when I first started knitting there was a pattern called 'Painting the Roses Red' and it was the yarn that truly made that shawl as special as it was.. and to me that is well worth it.. :sm01:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Julie ..some good work there and you are getting on really quickly.
> The post box tales are ridiculous .We are lucky in that men walk the route and post at the door .In rural areas they have a van but again post into a letter box ,usually in the door although some have a box near the door .Parcels are brought to the door having been brought in a van. I had not realised that the post people fed the mail into your boxes while sitting in the van .Are they all fat ?????


Not all of them. They may have 6 or 7 houses in a mile to deliver to or only 1. The distance they have to cover does not allow them to walk. My box, at the road, is over a city block from my house (the length of my driveway). They do deliver packages that do not fit in the mailbox to the door.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you very much, Ann! It is good when things come along quickly.
> 
> I had a lovely surprise today, when we were coming home from the grocery shop, we could see that there was some mail in my box, (delivery was not supposed to have been till tomorrow) amongst things was this- dyed specially for me. With lovely long runs of colour.


Pretty!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I think them remaining in the van speeds up deliveries. I am thinking, could be wrong that the steering wheel is on the opposite side to normal, so they just pull up by the kerb. Then in townhouse developments and in some rural areas there is a cluster of boxes. When we moved into our first house here, the boxes were either in the front door or one beside it, but nowadays in single family houses, the boxes tend to be roadside.
> Sue


A few have steering wheels on the right but I see it mostly on in town delivery. Out here they pull across the road, some sit in the middle and drive with left foot and hand, some carry passenger (but not always.) A right hand drive has to be special ordered and most carriers can't afford the expense. Some mini vans and SUV'S look narrower so I think they can sit a little more to the right and reach across the vehicle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DFL that looks great!! I was able to follow you to!! I love how your corner increases look the same as the rest of the pattern... it is really the perfect border!! great job :sm01:
> 
> I agree Julie and I keep thinking that if I ever find the right long colorway I will spend the money on it... when I first started knitting there was a pattern called 'Painting the Roses Red' and it was the yarn that truly made that shawl as special as it was.. and to me that is well worth it.. :sm01:


That is so often the case isn't it? - the yarn is the make or break factor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pretty!


I think so, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful yarn, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you very much, Ann! It is good when things come along quickly.
> 
> I had a lovely surprise today, when we were coming home from the grocery shop, we could see that there was some mail in my box, (delivery was not supposed to have been till tomorrow) amongst things was this- dyed specially for me. With lovely long runs of colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Belle. I haven't had a chance to work in the swatches since the weekend. Hoping maybe when I do a little more on the test knit I am doing that I can knit a little on a swatch.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Yes, you are correct. The overall construction of the shawl will be : Center panel, cast on and work back and forth, then pick up stitches for border, switch to circular needles and now work in the round to reach nearly full circumference, then using a dp needle work the lace edging at a 90-degree angle to the main body of the shawl and join to shawl as you go.
> 
> The only "gotcha" in all of that is the switch to circular knitting. So when you do the border, you might need to everyother row. If the original pattern called for a stockinette base - knit on front side and purl on back side -- then when you work in the round, you would knit rows 1 and 2. Similar change would have to be made for a garter base where the original plan was K 1 all rows, when worked in the round, you would knit 1 round, purl next round.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Attached is a picture of one of the swatches while it is being blocked. Maybe it will help explain.
> 
> The second picture shows the swatches after being blocked and having been arranged on a table top to see what kind of effect they might cause when used together.


Thanks for the pics, DeEtta. Really does help to see the "how" & "what".


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Your swatches look great, Norma. After seeing yours & DeEttas, I believe I need to redo! --And with different yarn; but not much lost since I haven't gotten gotten so far along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful yarn, Julie.
> 
> Sue


It is lovely, thank you!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Will be waiting to see pics of your finished gansey & new P shawl--then the Hinterland shawl. Long color runs will really look nice on that one, with that beautiful yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Will be waiting to see pics of your finished gansey & new P shawl--then the Hinterland shawl. Long color runs will really look nice on that one, with that beautiful yarn.


I'll have to keep myself busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have found out today that there is a cut off date for my operation by about 26th September, and they should be able to give me two weeks notice, so that will be okay for getting Ringo out to the kennels.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

OOO, DFL. So pretty. 

Good, Julie. I have been wondering if you had gotten any news. Glad to hear this.

Thanks, Barbara. re: dewdrops


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am going to go and listen to the news and re-do my swatch.. I might just get the center panel done tonight


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Your swatches look great, Norma. After seeing yours & DeEttas, I believe I need to redo! --And with different yarn; but not much lost since I haven't gotten gotten so far along.


Del - I think you had mentioned using an acrylic yarn before. If I'm mixed up then just ignore what I'm about to say. When I put together this method of dong a shawl, I assumed working with a natural fiber -- Shetland wool specifically. So the process is predicated on being able to do a wet block that will hold. As we both know, you can eventually get the same results with acrylic, but you have to change the manner of blocking. Just keep that in mind when you choose your yarn. If acrylic, then you must "kill" the yarn when blocking and that includes the swatches. Of course, one could accuse me of being a yarn snob, but this is one case, when I think that natural animal fibers are a better choice.

I'm curious why you need to redo? Are the swatches undersized? or have you joined swatches together? Of course, if the yarn isn't what you ultimately want to work the shawl in, then yep, redo.

Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OOO, DFL. So pretty.
> 
> Good, Julie. I have been wondering if you had gotten any news. Glad to hear this.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara. re: dewdrops


 :sm24: Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Del - I think you had mentioned using an acrylic yarn before. If I'm mixed up then just ignore what I'm about to say. When I put together this method of dong a shawl, I assumed working with a natural fiber -- Shetland wool specifically. So the process is predicated on being able to do a wet block that will hold. As we both know, you can eventually get the same results with acrylic, but you have to change the manner of blocking. Just keep that in mind when you choose your yarn. If acrylic, then you must "kill" the yarn when blocking and that includes the swatches. Of course, one could accuse me of being a yarn snob, but this is one case, when I think that natural animal fibers are a better choice.
> 
> I'm curious why you need to redo? Are the swatches undersized? or have you joined swatches together? Of course, if the yarn isn't what you ultimately want to work the shawl in, then yep, redo.
> 
> Good luck.


The whole technique is built around the particular qualities of their really cold climate sheep- some of course with a diet of seaweed, all of which impacts on the fibre they grow, just remembered the sheep are often 'plucked' rather than shorn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One main benefit of this move...we'll have a mailbox again!

We had a small doorway mailbox here in our current location...then "management" decided that a centralized mailbox area was necessary. I don't mind the walk to the mailbox as much as putting up with the heat...above 72-75 Fahrenheit is a bit much. We're not in Texas or Arizona (or the remaining 3-corner states). Desert climates think nothing of a mild 70-100 swing upwards. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> One main benefit of this move...we'll have a mailbox again!
> 
> We had a small doorway mailbox here in our current location...then "management" decided that a centralized mailbox area was necessary. I don't mind the walk to the mailbox as much as putting up with the heat...above 72-75 Fahrenheit is a bit much. We're not in Texas or Arizona (or the remaining 3-corner states). Desert climates think nothing of a mild 70-100 swing upwards. :sm23:


That reminds me I must walk up to the road and see if postie has left anything for me, our boxes are all roadside- or at least on the fence line, postie usually bicycles, but they are talking of scooterising them. And the rain has cleared, but there has been quite a lot of flooding there has been such a downpouring today.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

You remember right, DeEtta. What I have been working with is baby/sport weight acrylic; was thinking to follow the instructions with it; then when I can get some lace weight wool, to reproduce swatches (& do the shawl), with the "real" thing. I have a steam iron that I can make do with to block the acrylic. I goofed, & didn't do edges with the eyelets on the center swatch, but do know where the lace pattern begins; Haven't taken it off the needles yet...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ann. It is pouring again this morning. DH has just taken/half dragged Trixie for her walk. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, thank you. I shall start my altered sample today. In have changed it andaddvthe second row. I had to chart it first.!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Your swatches look great, Norma. After seeing yours & DeEttas, I believe I need to redo! --And with different yarn; but not much lost since I haven't gotten gotten so far along.


Thank you. I have enjoyed this as I wanted to make my own Shetland shawl for at least 5 years but was scared :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to keep myself busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have found out today that there is a cut off date for my operation by about 26th September, and they should be able to give me two weeks notice, so that will be okay for getting Ringo out to the kennels.


That at least is something concrete!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That at least is something concrete!


Sort of concrete!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DFL, your test pattern is looking gorgeous. 

And all the other swatches are beautiful too. 

Julie, love that new yarn!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes Dfl everything is coming out really pretty .
Norma ...do you think we can totally rule out the word summer from our vocabulary ? Downpours every day .Now please order some sun as I am coming your way tomorrow .One of my cousins has a hotel in Talsarnau.
Hector is out walking and will return looking more like Trixie - black ,but he seems to be quite happy in the rain .
Hope the dates fall as they should Julie . Makes planning a lot easier .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your word is my command! It will be better :sm23: 
Enjoy your visit :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Really long and tiring day yesterday, but good. Promised rain did not being till many hours later than predicted. Awoke about midnight hearing a strong downpour outside. Then the thunder clapped.Geez, it practically shook the house and rattled my cage seriously. It was so loud, like sudden call to action. But had gotten a few seedlings in the ground. Glad for the wet/overcast/cooling for these poor babies but now hoping they survived the heavy rain beating on them. Hmm, maybe time to feed them some arnica.

Everyone sounds like they are making good progress in learning this Shetland lace shawl process. Even the mistakes are a learning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's hot here, although we did have a bad thunderstorm last night. I would gladly send you some of our sunshine and heat. Actually, it is coolish now, probably aftermath of storm, but will be hot by midday.

Sue


annweb said:


> Norma ...do you think we can totally rule out the word summer from our vocabulary ? Downpours every day .Now please order some sun as I am coming your way tomorrow .One of my cousins has a hotel in Talsarnau.
> .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> You remember right, DeEtta. What I have been working with is baby/sport weight acrylic; was thinking to follow the instructions with it; then when I can get some lace weight wool, to reproduce swatches (& do the shawl), with the "real" thing. I have a steam iron that I can make do with to block the acrylic. I goofed, & didn't do edges with the eyelets on the center swatch, but do know where the lace pattern begins; Haven't taken it off the needles yet...


if the only thing amiss is the missing margins, I'd go ahead and use the swatches that you've done. The real exercise here is to take those measurements and build from them which you can do with what you have. Of course, you can still redo, or just do them that way next time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, thank you. I shall start my altered sample today. In have changed it andaddvthe second row. I had to chart it first.!


That's wonderful Norma. Looking forward to seeing the revised version. For some reason, I thought I remembered that you didn't like to work from charts -- hard on the eyes or something. Frankly, relieved that you are charting. It does make life much easier when you are working on lace patterns. I typically find that once I get the stitch set in my head (after the first few rows), then the charts are there for reference more than anything else. But for planning, they certainly simplify the process.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning... I re-did my swatch last night and am happy with it... I have 2 repeats left which only takes a few minutes if I don't make a mistake.. I don't have stitch markers between my (2) eyelet ones... so on one row I messed up and of course because it was getting late I didn't see it until my Purl back row.. so I tinked both rows and finished up the chart.. I am doing the small leaf and need 4 repeats of that pattern to make a square.. I should have it done tonight then on to my edge piece.. I am using a partial skein of Knit Picks Pallet for my sample but will be using my hank of my Bare wool for my shawl.. it is 100% Peruvian Highland Wool about as close as I can get to Shetland lace :sm02: I have one hank at 440 yds and will I need 1 or 2 more hanks ?? DeEtta I guess we will know more in your next workshop... 

Early morning this morning and tomorrow... I have barely glanced at next months schedule but I do know that the time I asked for off I didn't get but one of the new girls got the time off and I am not happy... It is a good thing I have had a few days to get myself composed before I faced my boss..(She has Mondays n Tuesdays off) I hope she has an explanation and a plan... I only talked about wanting that week off for over a year now... good grief.. I must be invisible... LOL I am working and I only have 5 more years until retirement... I can do this... I feel like a the little train that just keeps saying "I think I can... I think I can...." now to not be totally worn out by the time I can retire... and hope I don't have to put in a extra few years...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning... I re-did my swatch last night and am happy with it... I have 2 repeats left which only takes a few minutes if I don't make a mistake.. I don't have stitch markers between my (2) eyelet ones... so on one row I messed up and of course because it was getting late I didn't see it until my Purl back row.. so I tinked both rows and finished up the chart.. I am doing the small leaf and need 4 repeats of that pattern to make a square.. I should have it done tonight then on to my edge piece.. I am using a partial skein of Knit Picks Pallet for my sample but will be using my hank of my Bare wool for my shawl.. it is 100% Peruvian Highland Wool about as close as I can get to Shetland lace :sm02: I have one hank at 440 yds and will I need 1 or 2 more hanks ?? DeEtta I guess we will know more in your next workshop...
> 
> Early morning this morning and tomorrow... I have barely glanced at next months schedule but I do know that the time I asked for off I didn't get but one of the new girls got the time off and I am not happy... It is a good thing I have had a few days to get myself composed before I faced my boss..(She has Mondays n Tuesdays off) I hope she has an explanation and a plan... I only talked about wanting that week off for over a year now... good grief.. I must be invisible... LOL I am working and I only have 5 more years until retirement... I can do this... I feel like a the little train that just keeps saying "I think I can... I think I can...." now to not be totally worn out by the time I can retire... and hope I don't have to put in a extra few years...


Ronie -- sounds like you are making progress. Congrats. If you have a wee problem like you experienced with your samples, you might try fixing the stitches. It won't matter much if if isn't really successful in a swatch, but the practice may give you the confidence to "fix" on the go when you are knitting your real shawl.

Normally, I would recommend that you work your swatches in the same yarn (color no matter) as you plan on knitting the shawl. It is all a question of blocking and both yarns working the same. But having used both Pallette and Bare I can see the temptation. And yes, Ronie, we will be discussing right away how much yarn you will need which of course, will depend on how large a shawl you want to make and your swatches -- again with the swatches.......

Glad you're feeling a bit better. Seems that I'm finally regaining my legs, so now I really need to work on getting ready for next week.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> That's wonderful Norma. Looking forward to seeing the revised version. For some reason, I thought I remembered that you didn't like to work from charts -- hard on the eyes or something. Frankly, relieved that you are charting. It does make life much easier when you are working on lace patterns. I typically find that once I get the stitch set in my head (after the first few rows), then the charts are there for reference more than anything else. But for planning, they certainly simplify the process.


I think it is Julie that is not enamoured of charts. I am quite happy with them and I have it charted now so will start knitting this afternoon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like most are making good progress with the swatching 

Glad to hear you are getting closer to a set date for your hip operation Julie.

Good luck with the vacation request Ronie. 

Ann, you can have some of my sun although I do not need your rain as we get some almost daily in the summer.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like most are making good progress with the swatching
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting closer to a set date for your hip operation Julie.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ...but we don't get daily rain - anytime. :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, your test pattern is looking gorgeous.
> 
> And all the other swatches are beautiful too.
> 
> Julie, love that new yarn!


Thank you, Chris! I am looking forward to finishing the purple Pfeilraupe, (I am past halfway) then I will start on that in the Hinterland design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Yes Dfl everything is coming out really pretty .
> Norma ...do you think we can totally rule out the word summer from our vocabulary ? Downpours every day .Now please order some sun as I am coming your way tomorrow .One of my cousins has a hotel in Talsarnau.
> Hector is out walking and will return looking more like Trixie - black ,but he seems to be quite happy in the rain .
> Hope the dates fall as they should Julie . Makes planning a lot easier .


Thanks Ann, it would be nice to have some sort of certainty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I think it is Julie that is not enamoured of charts. I am quite happy with them and I have it charted now so will start knitting this afternoon.


Yes I am pretty sure that I am the one still struggling to read charts for lace- no problems with Guernsey or colourwork charts, though. Just so bound up with Gansey knitting right now, looks like that will be all I am doing for some time!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yesterday was cool. I went to supper with a girlfriend and I wore long jeans, my green sweater and Perfluffle. I was comfortable in the restaurant, but by the time I got home, I was cold. It's to be warmer today. Just got in from a little sunbathing. Trying to get a tan before our trip to the shore in Aug.

I didn't knit much yesterday. I have the afternoon off today and am going to be getting some stuff done so after supper tonight, I can knit. Maybe get my middle swatch done.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ...but we don't get daily rain - anytime. :sm17:


We have a saying down here, if you do not like the weather, wait fifteen minutes. Our daily rain in the summer is usually thunderstorms that last for about fifteen to thirty minutes, then we have steam, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yesterday was cool. I went to supper with a girlfriend and I wore long jeans, my green sweater and Perfluffle. I was comfortable in the restaurant, but by the time I got home, I was cold. It's to be warmer today. Just got in from a little sunbathing. Trying to get a tan before our trip to the shore in Aug.
> 
> I didn't knit much yesterday. I have the afternoon off today and am going to be getting some stuff done so after supper tonight, I can knit. Maybe get my middle swatch done.


 :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ...but we don't get daily rain - anytime. :sm17:


We are happy if the rain does more than spit up dust here. Rare to have a rainy day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yesterday was cool. I went to supper with a girlfriend and I wore long jeans, my green sweater and Perfluffle. I was comfortable in the restaurant, but by the time I got home, I was cold. It's to be warmer today. Just got in from a little sunbathing. Trying to get a tan before our trip to the shore in Aug.
> 
> I didn't knit much yesterday. I have the afternoon off today and am going to be getting some stuff done so after supper tonight, I can knit. Maybe get my middle swatch done.


You can knit while you're sunbathing Bev! I've done that at my sister's house. On a nice lounge chair. :sm02:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A few of you are doing well with your swatches .Sorry De Etta but I am not going to be ready to do any of this at the moment .Sure the ones taking part will do a brilliant shawl.
May be off line for a few days as I am going away so see you all in a few days .


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Chris! I am looking forward to finishing the purple Pfeilraupe, (I am past halfway) then I will start on that in the Hinterland design.


What is the Hinterland? Is that something by the same designer?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> May be off line for a few days as I am going away so see you all in a few days .


Hope it will be a good holiday


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ..... then I will start on that in the Hinterland design.


Which "Hinterland" will you be doing, Julie? Out of curiosity I checked Ravelry and came up with several that had that name. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> A few of you are doing well with your swatches .Sorry De Etta but I am not going to be ready to do any of this at the moment .Sure the ones taking part will do a brilliant shawl.
> May be off line for a few days as I am going away so see you all in a few days .


Have a wonderful get-away, Ann!!! See you when you get back. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your trip, Ann.

Sue


annweb said:


> A few of you are doing well with your swatches .Sorry De Etta but I am not going to be ready to do any of this at the moment .Sure the ones taking part will do a brilliant shawl.
> May be off line for a few days as I am going away so see you all in a few days .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> A few of you are doing well with your swatches .Sorry De Etta but I am not going to be ready to do any of this at the moment .Sure the ones taking part will do a brilliant shawl.
> May be off line for a few days as I am going away so see you all in a few days .


Happy travels, Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> What is the Hinterland? Is that something by the same designer?


Laura Reinbach- it is mostly garter stitch. A triangular shawl intended for long runs of colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Which "Hinterland" will you be doing, Julie? Out of curiosity I checked Ravelry and came up with several that had that name. :sm02:


The designer is Laura Reinbach


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann/Melanie--have a good few days away. Hope weather cooperates.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just finished having our fence replaced yesterday, and I was happy to see my bunny again a few minutes ago. He was the opposite of the yard, but I couldn't move any closer as my two dogs were with me, but thankfully did not notice. Right after I took the photo, he slipped through the fence.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We just finished having our fence replaced yesterday, and I was happy to see my bunny again a few minutes ago. He was the opposite of the yard, but I couldn't move any closer as my two dogs were with me, but thankfully did not notice. Right after I took the photo, he slipped through the fence.
> 
> Sue


That's nice that your bunny is still about- you will be glad to have the fence finished.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, that great that you chose the Magnolia for the color of your new yarn and a wonderful way to keep Mwyffanwy close. I love Magnolias too. I had one in my front yard as a child and loved the spring blooms and wonderful smell. 
Glad you at least have some time frame now for your procedure so you can get yourself prepared.

Sorry about all the rain Ann and Norma. It has been very dry and hot in my parts and I have been wishing for rain. The grass is getting quite brown!

Ronie, sure hope you get the days off you have asked for! That sure doesn't seem fair when you asked for it way before the time. Glad you got your swatches all going good. 

Ann, have a wonderful holiday!

Sue, lovely fence and nice to see little bunny back.

I am just starting my swatches. So far so good.

:sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- sounds like you are making progress. Congrats. If you have a wee problem like you experienced with your samples, you might try fixing the stitches. It won't matter much if if isn't really successful in a swatch, but the practice may give you the confidence to "fix" on the go when you are knitting your real shawl.
> 
> Normally, I would recommend that you work your swatches in the same yarn (color no matter) as you plan on knitting the shawl. It is all a question of blocking and both yarns working the same. But having used both Pallette and Bare I can see the temptation. And yes, Ronie, we will be discussing right away how much yarn you will need which of course, will depend on how large a shawl you want to make and your swatches -- again with the swatches.......
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit better. Seems that I'm finally regaining my legs, so now I really need to work on getting ready for next week.


Thanks DeEtta I get real tired by the end of the day but I am feeling better and better each morning... I just talked to one of the owners of the company I work for and she said "you have to excuse me I'm on Dayquil" LOL I told her that is what I have been working on the last few days but didn't need it today... Her husband is the one who played golf with mine.. They both want him to go up to the lodge for the 4th of July party... and play his fiddle.. but I have to work.. I promised we would make it for the End of Season party and we would book our room early 

I just checked the Pallette label and this is what it say's... Palette Yarn
$2.44 - $3.49 / 50g ball Sale 100% Peruvian Highland Wool
Fingering Weight

That is the same as 'Bare' so I know it will match very well.. at least it will be very close. If I like working with it I will make a nice large shawl then dye it black.. or a very deep purple! That will be the only way to get one that dark.. I sure couldn't knit one... :sm12: But I don't see it happening this year.. I really want a traditional (or as close as possible) Shetland shawl..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you were able to dress up a little Bev.. that is always fun. I am getting ready to soak up a little evening sun myself.. It feels so good to close my eyes and turn my face to the sun. It seems like winter was so harsh and spring so wet.. finally a day or two of sun. 

Thanks Melanie but that was the problem... I didn't get my time requested off.. now I don't even want to ask.. but I know if I don't I won't get it.. maybe I'll just rake in the money.. LOL and laugh all the way to the bank while they are upset because the check is so small... I'm just a little petty right now.. I acted like it was no big deal today when my boss came to work. I didn't even bring it up. I sure don't want to stir anything up in such a small company.. 

Have a nice trip Ann I hope you have a great time :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I'm glad your bunny came back!! He really must like it there.. 

I love Magnolias too!! We had one in our front yard in Arizona.. they are a messy but beautiful tree.. there is a town up the coast called Coos Bay and some of their streets are lined with Magnolias and it is so pretty!!!! 

Caryn we are dry here too.. we get fog and clouds but not rain to speak of. My lawn is getting dry and in our area we don't water our lawns.. My daughter just sent me some Johnny Jump Ups seeds for my lawn so I watered them in so they wouldn't blow away.. I hope the pop up.. 

Good luck with your swatches everyone.. I am having a very nice time with mine.. I took it to work with my and got a few rows done.. 

Oh DeEtta I was able to pick up my stitches just fine.. I was a bit worried about it and when I block it I might find a twisted one... or two but as of right now I think it all looks good...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, have a great time wherever you are going. 

Ronie, I do hope you get your time off. Sure to be better to remind again, than to stew in your juices. Sounds as if you were looking forward to that for quite some time.

Good to see your bunny again, Sue.

I submitted my dewdrop photo to a magazine for publication. So we shall see. I will get no money for it, but I will get my name posted.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay! The bunny is back!

Bummer about the days off (or rather lack thereof) Ronie. We have one person who gets turned down a lot even though he has seniority. Drives me nuts and it isn't even my time off that is affected.

If your flowers do come up take some pics to share with us Ronie 

No knitting today as I spent my lunch time picking up the kitties from the vet. They had to be kenneled for a couple of days. DH and I stayed at a hotel near my work - close enough that I could see my building from our room! I am going to miss that drive, lol. The cats were a little fractious at the vet's and one of them complained the whole ride home and was even hissing. When I got home and opened their carriers they came out, tails up, and rubbing against me like nothing happened. One even ran down the hallway and jumped up on the bed for a scratch, lol. Funny creatures.

Funny thing happened with my recent purchase from KnitPicks. I received my order just fine a few weeks ago. Yesterday I got a text from my credit card company about a charge with no card present (I have these alerts set up) and it took me a bit to figure out what it was for because the KnitPicks order was several weeks ago (they did not charge me at the time, which I had not noticed). Then I received an email with a shipping notice. Hmm. I already have my yarn. Just in case it is not some really slow computer issue I called them to inquire. The representative said she did not show the prior shipment and they have not been having any computer problems. So we shall see if I get a second shipment on Friday.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> if the only thing amiss is the missing margins, I'd go ahead and use the swatches that you've done. The real exercise here is to take those measurements and build from them which you can do with what you have. Of course, you can still redo, or just do them that way next time.


Thanks, DeEtta. I think, then, that I will just carry on, since the exercises translate to any other yarn. Ahhh, reassurance, thy name is DeEtta!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I submitted my dewdrop photo to a magazine for publication. So we shall see. I will get no money for it, but I will get my name posted.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Look at you whipping up all those beautiful things. Your MIL must be very happy. The baby set is beautiful for some baby.
> 
> Welcome to the new members! PS: it doesn't pay to get behind on reading. I missed yesterday and have 5-6 pages to read.


Me, too. I try to find a quiet period in my day to read messages and Paradise, but it is rare. I am way behind.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free until July 10th:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/devils-backbone

Thought this was sort of cute:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/paddle-ball

Sue


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Karen, hope all is going well with your move.

Julie, Also glad you've finally gotten some parameters on the surgery date... It's so frustrating to wait and wait with no idea of when something is to happen.

Oh, Ronie, you've been having your frustrations, too. I can empathize.

On the other side of the coin, Ann, hope your days away are relaxing, and wonderful.

Sure hope your dewdrop photo is accepted for publication, Bev. You do get some very nice ones.

Sue, the bunny is a cute little thing. Nice for you to have it back to enjoy its antics.

Melanie, aren't cats fun, and funny? None of the cats that have owned me have liked riding in a vehicle, either. Hope the mystery of your Knit Picks order is soon cleared up. 

Must get back to the swatches! Have a spectacular day everyone. Dell


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well that didn't go well (the first try) -- I'm trying to test PDF file creation. What happened was that it dumped my comments, copied dragonfly's. If you want to try downloading file -- it will be used next thread. Let me know if it worked for you: legible? any problems opening? etc.
> 
> Thanks


Download was easy and opened perfectly. Thanks


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Love the color you have chosen. This will look so pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, that great that you chose the Magnolia for the color of your new yarn and a wonderful way to keep Mwyffanwy close. I love Magnolias too. I had one in my front yard as a child and loved the spring blooms and wonderful smell.
> Glad you at least have some time frame now for your procedure so you can get yourself prepared.
> 
> Sorry about all the rain Ann and Norma. It has been very dry and hot in my parts and I have been wishing for rain. The grass is getting quite brown!
> ...


It is nice to have a special reminder of her- I could not bring my last one with me, I will replace it when eventually the granny flat gets built. (where I would have to put it will be where they will be dumping the building materials.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, have a great time wherever you are going.
> 
> Ronie, I do hope you get your time off. Sure to be better to remind again, than to stew in your juices. Sounds as if you were looking forward to that for quite some time.
> 
> ...


That's great, Bev, even if no money invilved!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue. I downloaded Devil's Backbone. 

What a lovely reminder of Mwyffanwy, Julie.

Just frogged my swatch. Too complicated. Settled on another that I think will be better. It's much simpler.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Karen, hope all is going well with your move.
> 
> Julie, Also glad you've finally gotten some parameters on the surgery date... It's so frustrating to wait and wait with no idea of when something is to happen.
> 
> ...


Dell, I am just hoping I don't get given a date and then have them cancel because of an emergency like a serious MVA.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> We have a saying down here, if you do not like the weather, wait fifteen minutes. Our daily rain in the summer is usually thunderstorms that last for about fifteen to thirty minutes, then we have steam, lol.


We have a similar saying with "wait 5 minutes" instead of 15. We have a similar high humidity after a brief rain. Some storms are 5 minutes or less. :sm02:


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue. I downloaded Devil's Backbone.
> 
> What a lovely reminder of Mwyffanwy, Julie.
> 
> Just frogged my swatch. Too complicated. Settled on another that I think will be better. It's much simpler.


Thanks Bev!
Both a bit fuzzy, but two of my favourite photos of Mwyffanwy - at 17 months and at 15 years.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie,even though blurred I see a definite likeness and such great long legs .Whatever you make will look gorgeous in that yarn.
Good luck Bev .with publication .
Ronie ,frustrating situation re hols .The boss probably prefers you in the shop but that is no consolation.Sometimes you have to wonder if being efficient is a good thing.
I hope bunny doesn't put on weight and will be unable to get through the fence Sue .The fence is smart.
Good to see you Irene .
Sorry for missing some posts .Thank you for the holiday wishes .Just hope it stays dry .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> A few of you are doing well with your swatches .Sorry De Etta but I am not going to be ready to do any of this at the moment .Sure the ones taking part will do a brilliant shawl.
> May be off line for a few days as I am going away so see you all in a few days .


Have good trip. The sun is shining :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's nice that your bunny is still about- you will be glad to have the fence finished.


I am glad you spotted him, Sue. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that is great that you submitted your photo for publication. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed that they accept it.

Sue--that bunny has been great entertainment all summer. It knows it found its home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie I am sorry you didnt get your holidays. I can understand why you don't want to make waves. What are the seeds you have watered in?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I do hope you get your photo published. That would be great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev!
> Both a bit fuzzy, but two of my favourite photos of Mwyffanwy - at 17 months and at 15 years.


She was a beauty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie,even though blurred I see a definite likeness and such great long legs .Whatever you make will look gorgeous in that yarn.
> Good luck Bev .with publication .
> Ronie ,frustrating situation re hols .The boss probably prefers you in the shop but that is no consolation.Sometimes you have to wonder if being efficient is a good thing.
> I hope bunny doesn't put on weight and will be unable to get through the fence Sue .The fence is smart.
> ...


Mwyffanwy had a glorious head of hair- brown and curly/wavy- I think she got that from her father, but people have often commented on the similarity between us.
I am trying hard to get the Pfeilraupe finished, so I can start on the Hinterland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She was a beauty!


She certainly could turn heads, when she was little she looked like one of those beautiful china baby dolls. It was a bit embarrassing several times when out in public, people would give me money to save for her. A $2 coin was worth quite a lot in those days.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We have a bunny that shows up of a Sunday on Ditch road here in Indianapolis. About 96th to 116th is where I keep spotting this wee critter!

Unfortunately it's in a location where I cannot stop with the truck and grab a photo with my digital Canon PowerShot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev!
> Both a bit fuzzy, but two of my favourite photos of Mwyffanwy - at 17 months and at 15 years.


Oh, my, Julie. Mwyffanwy certainly looks like you! A real beauty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the photos Julie. She looks like she has some secret thoughts in the second one  Glad you can share with us and hope the good memories ease the edges of the sad ones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie I am sorry you didnt get your holidays. I can understand why you don't want to make waves. What are the seeds you have watered in?


Thanks I'll get my time off later.. I may just take the week of my birthday off in September.. The seeds are Johnny Jump Ups... they look like tiny pansy's and grow in the grass... like clover does... My fav flower is the Pansy and my daughter knows that so when she had a zillion jump ups she collected the seeds for me :sm02:

Sending Great Vibes Bev!!! I am sure they will accept you picture.. it is a dandy!!!

Beautiful daughter Julie.. I do hope there are lots of warm fuzzy memories and that the shawl will be a great comfort for you...

That is so funny Melanie.. I love cats.. and never really had many dogs but now we only have 1 spoiled little (ha) Sassy.. she is a sweet thing but can be quite demanding if her litter box is not as clean as she thinks it should be..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We have a bunny that shows up of a Sunday on Ditch road here in Indianapolis. About 96th to 116th is where I keep spotting this wee critter!
> 
> Unfortunately it's in a location where I cannot stop with the truck and grab a photo with my digital Canon PowerShot.


I hope your moved quickly and that it will be a smooth adventure... is this another apartment? I hope there is plenty of room for all of you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope it will be a good holiday


Me, too, Ann. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's nice that your bunny is still about- you will be glad to have the fence finished.


Ditto from me, Sue. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I know them as heartsease. They are very sweet :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Julie. Mwyffanwy certainly looks like you! A real beauty.


I have always felt it was her rosy cheeks that made her look like me- her hair was surely her crowning glory, but you are very kind, Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the photos Julie. She looks like she has some secret thoughts in the second one  Glad you can share with us and hope the good memories ease the edges of the sad ones.


Thanks Melanie- It is quite a pensive photo of her! And yes it has done me good hunting out the photos- unfortunately there was a server problem and I lost the posting with the best selection- my filing system is erratic to say the least, and it was going to take for ever to re-locate them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks I'll get my time off later.. I may just take the week of my birthday off in September.. The seeds are Johnny Jump Ups... they look like tiny pansy's and grow in the grass... like clover does... My fav flower is the Pansy and my daughter knows that so when she had a zillion jump ups she collected the seeds for me :sm02:
> 
> Sending Great Vibes Bev!!! I am sure they will accept you picture.. it is a dandy!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronie! yes it has been good looking back over the photos- also dragged out my large photo album. I must action getting another Magnolia- and there will be many loving thoughts for her as I knit the shawl- I got quite a lot of the Pfeilraupe done last night- I am reading my cast offs, and not using markers which I think will speed it up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I found the pattern, Julie. It is going to be beautiful with your magnolia colors. That is such a special way to remember your daughter. :sm02:

Your backyard fencing turned out very nice, Sue. Yeah! for not disturbing the bunny. :sm24:

Maybe your request got buried under paperwork, Ronie. It seems a gentle inquiry would be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I found the pattern, Julie. It is going to be beautiful with your magnolia colors. That is such a special way to remember your daughter. :sm02:
> 
> Your backyard fencing turned out very nice, Sue. Yeah! for not disturbing the bunny. :sm24:
> 
> Maybe your request got buried under paperwork, Ronie. It seems a gentle inquiry would be ok.


Thank you Toni! I just have to get the Perfuffle off the needles!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Toni! I just have to get the Perfuffle off the needles!


You go, girl! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You go, girl! :sm24:


 :sm24: Thanks Toni!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Julie,even though blurred I see a definite likeness and such great long legs .Whatever you make will look gorgeous in that yarn.
> Good luck Bev .with publication .
> Ronie ,frustrating situation re hols .The boss probably prefers you in the shop but that is no consolation.Sometimes you have to wonder if being efficient is a good thing.
> I hope bunny doesn't put on weight and will be unable to get through the fence Sue .The fence is smart.
> ...


When I worked we had to make specific requests for days off, suggestions or talking about it did not work. If was better if the request was in writing or email but a specific request, usually several weeks in advance was best and receive acknowledgement from the boss. Then there is the possibility the girl needed those specific days for some reason.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments...unfortunately, I used almost all of that color/skein...BUT....I knew I would, so I have something in the works to combine another yarn with the center motif....almost finished with the next part, but I will warn you, it is NOT traditional at all...it is like going through a rabbit hole with several paths to follow...just trust me on this one...it will be fun!!!

I decided recently that I need more fun in my life. Since the end of February all I have done is Pack-repack-fix up our FL home for rental-travel across country only to...unpack-find stuff-lose stuff-find other stuff (not the stuff I lost) and worry...so it is time to reboot and start over and have some fun!!!

Hang on to your hats ladies...will post more pictures soon!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--you really should not censor yourself with your boss. I know can find a way to ask why your request for vacation, put in eons ago, was not granted. You may feel stressed about the situation but am sure will find a way to present that is not aggressive but inquisitive. It will surely make the point you were totally dissed and it can sit on your boss without you being offensive or accusative.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Fun is a good prescription, DFL! Be sure you take it in the doses required.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

DFL, your swatch is really pretty. 

Julie, so nice to have your own swift. No more hanging yarn over chairs for me either. I had to go back and look at your new yarn and can see the magnolia color in it. It still looks more deep pinkish on my iPad. It is so nice to give you warm memories of Mwyffany. The pictures of her are very beautiful. 

Bev, good luck on your photo submission of the dew drops. 

Karen, hope the move is going good. Nice you will have a mailbox again. 

Ronie, too bad about not getting the time off. Sounds like your boss needs a staff calendar to keep track of requests. My grandmother had Johnny jump ups. I love those sweet little flowers. 

Melanie, but that post rain steam is so good for your skin, lol. We have to be really careful out here in the southwest. We don't even have mosquitos because it is too dry. Mind you, I am not complaining about not having those pesky bugs. 

Ann, enjoy your few days away. 

Yay, Sue, the bunny is back. 

I have been trying to get the little top done below to take on our trip and just finished it this morning. It was a kit from Craftsy, Leaf Lace Cardigan, and was ridiculously cheap. Had I known (read between the lines....had I read the description better) it was crochet thread I might not have bought the kit. Now that it is done, I rather like it. I added the beaded crochet edging to help the bottom lay better. I thought I was working on the bottom when I discovered I was on the front border and decided to go all the way around.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that is very pretty. Gorgeous colour :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that is very pretty. Gorgeous colour :sm24:


Thank you, Norma. I can wear that color now with my white hair. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DFL, your swatch is really pretty.
> 
> Julie, so nice to have your own swift. No more hanging yarn over chairs for me either. I had to go back and look at your new yarn and can see the magnolia color in it. It still looks more deep pinkish on my iPad. It is so nice to give you warm memories of Mwyffany. The pictures of her are very beautiful.
> 
> ...


That is rather a magnificent top, Barbara!
There definitely are hints of Magnolia in the colours- more purplish to the eye than pink!
It has been quite therapeutic hunting out her photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Fun is a good prescription, DFL! Be sure you take it in the doses required.


Ditto from me, DFL! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> DFL, your swatch is really pretty.
> 
> Julie, so nice to have your own swift. No more hanging yarn over chairs for me either. I had to go back and look at your new yarn and can see the magnolia color in it. It still looks more deep pinkish on my iPad. It is so nice to give you warm memories of Mwyffany. The pictures of her are very beautiful.
> 
> ...


It's absolutely lovely, Barbara! A perfect weight, too, for the warmer weather. 
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is rather a magnificent top, Barbara!
> There definitely are hints of Magnolia in the colours- more purplish to the eye than pink!
> It has been quite therapeutic hunting out her photos.


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely lovely, Barbara! A perfect weight, too, for the warmer weather.
> :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Pam. It weighs next to nothing. Easy to pack, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Pam. It weighs next to nothing. Easy to pack, too.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--do like that cardigan. It is beautiful and looks a perfect piece for a lite cover up.
Fabulous color.

Humidity up around here. Thank goodness the temps are not that high. Hit the garden late in the morning so limited work time. Nature's surprise today was finding my first stunning cauliflower head. It is about 5" across now. Really snuck up on me. Also, the broccoli is heading up on all the plants. The warm days, very cool nites and super duper rain day was well loved by these green friends. Here are some of them


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your garden looks wonderful. So productive :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, that top looks wonderful. I think the beads really add to it. 

Tanya, your garden is great!! More yummy vegies coming.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--do like that cardigan. It is beautiful and looks a perfect piece for a lite cover up.
> Fabulous color.
> 
> Humidity up around here. Thank goodness the temps are not that high. Hit the garden late in the morning so limited work time. Nature's surprise today was finding my first stunning cauliflower head. It is about 5" across now. Really snuck up on me. Also, the broccoli is heading up on all the plants. The warm days, very cool nites and super duper rain day was well loved by these green friends. Here are some of them


Thanks, Tanya. The garden looks great. We don't do so good with the cruciferous plants here. Gets too hot to soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, that top looks wonderful. I think the beads really add to it.
> 
> Tanya, your garden is great!! More yummy vegies coming.


Thanks, Bev. I didn't have any complimentary bead colors and silver goes with everything here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a great cardigan Barbara. Wonderful color!

Glad the garden is coming along well Tanya.

Barbara, you could try planting in October or November. I have had really nice broccoli here. I don't know if your lack of humidity would affect them though. We rarely go below 60%.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> DFL, your swatch is really pretty.
> 
> Julie, so nice to have your own swift. No more hanging yarn over chairs for me either. I had to go back and look at your new yarn and can see the magnolia color in it. It still looks more deep pinkish on my iPad. It is so nice to give you warm memories of Mwyffany. The pictures of her are very beautiful.
> 
> ...


That vest looks really good Barb. Is it really crochet work -- the photos make it look like a knit. Maybe too much lace knitting for me -- eye sight is unreliable!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, your garden looks wonderful. So productive :sm24: :sm24:


Ditto from me! Tanya. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> That is a great cardigan Barbara. Wonderful color!
> 
> Glad the garden is coming along well Tanya.
> 
> Barbara, you could try planting in October or November. I have had really nice broccoli here. I don't know if your lack of humidity would affect them though. We rarely go below 60%.


Thanks, Melanie. Planting in the Fall is a good idea. I usually plant my garlic around Thanksgiving. 60% would be rare here, our average humidity is 27-40% higher in the winter


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> That vest looks really good Barb. Is it really crochet work -- the photos make it look like a knit. Maybe too much lace knitting for me -- eye sight is unreliable!!!


Thank you and it is knitted, DeEtta. The trim is crocheted, i guess I wasn't too clear about that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, the saga of the water bill is coming to an end- I should be having a transcript emailed later today so I can make payment!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, the saga of the water bill is coming to an end- I should be having a transcript emailed later today so I can make payment!


That is great news, Julie! :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, how wonderful that you have submitted your photo to a magazine. How exciting. Sure hope it gets a show!

Melanie, hope you get extra yarn from the Knit Picks order! 

Beautiful pictures Julie. Lovely memories.

Karen, hope your move is going smoothly.

Yay for taking time to have fun DFL!

That is a beautiful little sweater Barbara. You did a great job with it and I love your added border. Lovely color too. 

Tanya, beautiful cauliflower and picture perfect broccoli! It has gotten too hot here now for the broccoli and I harvested it all. Also getting a lot of cabbage worms so I pulled them before trying to get side shoots.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Melanie. Planting in the Fall is a good idea. I usually plant my garlic around Thanksgiving. 60% would be rare here, our average humidity is 27-40% higher in the winter


You can also check for varieties with shorter growing season, or smaller varieties that mature quickly so you can capture the 'cooler' winter months. I also plant garlic in the Fall. October is ideal but it has gotten done as late as December.

BTW, my beer tins have already nabbed a few nasty buggers--not many but slugs and snails seem to eat way more than their size would suggest. And spread some blood meal as a critter is already going after the beet transplants. Gave them some Silicea for strength, too. Hope they survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great news, Julie! :sm24:


Thanks Pam!
I just have to sit down now, and add it all up- got to find my reading glasses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, how wonderful that you have submitted your photo to a magazine. How exciting. Sure hope it gets a show!
> 
> Melanie, hope you get extra yarn from the Knit Picks order!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, how wonderful that you have submitted your photo to a magazine. How exciting. Sure hope it gets a show!
> 
> Melanie, hope you get extra yarn from the Knit Picks order!
> 
> ...


Thanx, I just had to share some pics of these beauties.

There is a homeopathic remedy called Sambucus that works well for me with cabbage looper worms. Those can really do some damage. If you let the stalks remain for the side shoots you might want to consider getting some.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is a beautiful little sweater Barbara. You did a great job with it and I love your added border. Lovely color too.


Thanks, Caryn. It is fun getting yo wear colors that I didn't wear before with my auburn hair.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, that is very pretty. Gorgeous colour :sm24:


I agree--and very nicely done. Very classy with the beads.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Great looking plants Tanya -- your green thumb is very evident!
Love your moon photo.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Melanie. Planting in the Fall is a good idea. I usually plant my garlic around Thanksgiving. 60% would be rare here, our average humidity is 27-40% higher in the winter


Anything under 50% and I have to use body lotion to keep from getting powdery, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, the saga of the water bill is coming to an end- I should be having a transcript emailed later today so I can make payment!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> There definitely are hints of Magnolia in the colours- more purplish to the eye than pink!
> It has been quite therapeutic hunting out her photos.


They can bring back happy memories, and that somehow helps. Precious pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> They can bring back happy memories, and that somehow helps. Precious pictures.


Thank you, Dell! It is good to remember the good times, rather than the circumstances of her death.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> I agree--and very nicely done. Very classy with the beads.


Thank you, wwwdel!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Anything under 50% and I have to use body lotion to keep from getting powdery, lol.


I use coconut oil when I get too dry, no one is going to call me a flake! ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, the saga of the water bill is coming to an end- I should be having a transcript emailed later today so I can make payment!


Waaahooooooo!! It's about time. Hopefully the damage will not be too great.

Barbara--:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Waaahooooooo!! It's about time. Hopefully the damage will not be too great.
> 
> Barbara--:sm24: :sm24:


I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


Glad to hear it, Julie. I bet you're glad to have that behind you. It drug on so very long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Glad to hear it, Julie. I bet you're glad to have that behind you. It drug on so very long.


It surely did drag on! I feel almost light headed to be clearing my way out of it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


That's great! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great, Julue. I imagine you are happy to have it all finally resolved.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy some fun. Soon all the moving experience will be behind you, and you will be all settled in your new home. It is good to take time to smell the roses.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for all the comments...unfortunately, I used almost all of that color/skein...BUT....I knew I would, so I have something in the works to combine another yarn with the center motif....almost finished with the next part, but I will warn you, it is NOT traditional at all...it is like going through a rabbit hole with several paths to follow...just trust me on this one...it will be fun!!!
> 
> I decided recently that I need more fun in my life. Since the end of February all I have done is Pack-repack-fix up our FL home for rental-travel across country only to...unpack-find stuff-lose stuff-find other stuff (not the stuff I lost) and worry...so it is time to reboot and start over and have some fun!!!
> 
> Hang on to your hats ladies...will post more pictures soon!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great! :sm24: :sm24:


It is, isn't it!? :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's great, Julue. I imagine you are happy to have it all finally resolved.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue- it is a very great relief.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Between the donation run @ 7-8 am ... followed by the official move start @ 11 am +/- 15 min...I'm going to be busy most of Friday-Sat.

I'll have my portable for a stop @ my church/Panera/Pub. Library. Quiet time away from family!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> Between the donation run @ 7-8 am ... followed by the official move start @ 11 am +/- 15 min...I'm going to be busy most of Friday-Sat.
> 
> I'll have my portable for a stop @ my church/Panera/Pub. Library. Quiet time away from family!


It's good to get away from the hubbub for a while to recharge the batteries. Good for you to plan for it.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


Wonderful to have it taken care of for an entire year, & "get it out of your hair" for a while.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, the saga of the water bill is coming to an end- I should be having a transcript emailed later today so I can make payment!


That was a shock! I hope it is good news :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


That sounds much better :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Between the donation run @ 7-8 am ... followed by the official move start @ 11 am +/- 15 min...I'm going to be busy most of Friday-Sat.
> 
> I'll have my portable for a stop @ my church/Panera/Pub. Library. Quiet time away from family!


I do hope it goes smoothly as possible. Downtime sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Wonderful to have it taken care of for an entire year, & "get it out of your hair" for a while.


It certainly is good, Dell. There is still the bill for this year of course. But again the money is sitting waiting for the documentation before we pay it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was a shock! I hope it is good news :sm24:


It does seem all to be good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds much better :sm24:


It does mean that my water economy measures are working, I reckon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope it goes smoothly as possible. Downtime sounds like a good idea.


I agree! Likewise hoping it is a smooth transition.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Between the donation run @ 7-8 am ... followed by the official move start @ 11 am +/- 15 min...I'm going to be busy most of Friday-Sat.
> 
> I'll have my portable for a stop @ my church/Panera/Pub. Library. Quiet time away from family!


Good planning to give yourself some peace and personal time in the midst of the commotion of moving. Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Great looking plants Tanya -- your green thumb is very evident!
> Love your moon photo.


Thanx Dell. I usually cannot get sky shots very well so was very happy with this one. The garden this year, so far, is doing pretty well with most of the plants. Still struggling with some problems but generally happy with the production. Most satisfying to be in the garden and then eating food that you have grown yourself. The bok choy was delicious last nite made in a very simple and tradtional chinese style cooking--minimal ingredients and very fast. Even the cabbages are heading up and tho small can be eaten now. May pick one to take with me this weekend when I visit with friends. Some people bring flowers or wine but I bring vegetables, even edible weeds, and then I cook or make salads for these people. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wanted to share this article as so many deal with allergies:

http://www.freshbitesdaily.com/nettle-allergies/


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I hope your photo gets published, it was very professional looking. 

Julie, thanks for info on the Hinterland, that looks to be a pattern where you add the lace rows where the color changes are. I like that. Great to have the electric bill taken care of in one shot. 

Funny how once I start typing a response I forget all the things I wanted to say that I was keeping in my head. 

Tanya, love the pictures. What do you use purslane for? That is one of the things that most think of as a weed, I know I have thought that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I hope your photo gets published, it was very professional looking.
> 
> Julie, thanks for info on the Hinterland, that looks to be a pattern where you add the lace rows where the color changes are. I like that. Great to have the electric bill taken care of in one shot.
> 
> ...


We have all been taught purslane is a weed but as we should know by now, a weed is only something we don't understand how to use. Purslane is rich in Vit A & C plus many other nutrients and micronutrients. It is slightly mucilaginous when cooked so it can be used to add body to a sauce. It is excellent in salads/juices or many dishes. I once learned to use it instead of spinach in a favorite Indian dish Saag Panir which is spinach and Indian cheese (like a farmer cheese easily made at home). Very, very yummy. I tend to use it raw in salads or summer juices as it is so easy this way. It is really such a pretty plant that grows along the ground so it makes a nice ground cover and keeps other weeds at bay somewhat. One thing to note medicinally is that it is very good for diabetes. In homeopathy the remedy is very helpful in breast cancer cases.

And wasn't purslane celebrated in an old nursery rhyme, probably British?

My personal belief it that it fell out of use because it couldn't be grown for profit and anything that agribiz can't control and make big profit gets dissed. But purslane has been used for a very long time. Here are a couple of easy and short articles on purslane, more than you ever thought you could know.

http://www.organicauthority.com/eco-chic-table/dont-pull-the-purslane.html

http://chocolateandzucchini.com/ingredients-fine-foods/45-things-to-do-with-purslane/

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/p/prugol77.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes on my photo. We will see. I emailed them a question and they were very quick to answer. I imagine choosing between photos would be a longer process. 

Karen, I hope today and tomorrow go smoothly.

Tanya, thanks for the articles. I will read them when I have time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, DFL, do have fun! I can't wait to see what you are planning. :sm02:

Beautiful cardigan, Barbara!

Congratulations on the reduced water bill, Julie! I can imagine how light you feel now that is settled. :sm24:

Great garden shots, Tanya!

If anyone is interested, we are starting a Forest Paths Cowl KAL today over at Knitting in the Loft. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-in-the-loft :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> When I worked we had to make specific requests for days off, suggestions or talking about it did not work. If was better if the request was in writing or email but a specific request, usually several weeks in advance was best and receive acknowledgement from the boss. Then there is the possibility the girl needed those specific days for some reason.


She posts a calendar of the month and we put down the days we need off... mine got refused for some reason... I heard that 3 of the new girls needed that time off also... so I lost out... I'll get my time off but hubby and I need to figure out a good time.. Possible around my birthday would be great... but I am thinking of a day in August too... Just because I am getting tired already and today we boost our boats so we will be extra busy.. and I will be running like crazy... I am scheduled to go up on the bridge for over 2 hours this morning... what a great way to wake up and start the day... and then I don't know when I'll be back up there... possibly back by up by 11 am... I don't mind... I get paid to stand up there... LOL I saw a guy catch a Salmon yesterday and a Osprey catch a eel the day before.. so some pretty nice happenings going on up there.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty Barbara!!! I can see you will get lots of wear out of it... and I really like your beaded edge.. 

Tanya I will talk to her.. she is aware of how I feel... It is personal time off and not a appointment.. so those requests are not high priority.. and we were not able to make it to the reunion after all and that is the time I needed... and she knew that.. I would of still liked the time but since it would of been spend at home probably cleaning or something it is fine.. I'll take my time when hubby and I can go away somewhere... and enjoy it more..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Night/Morning picture Tanya... I love both cauliflower and broccoli!! we plant those in the late summer for fall harvests here... I actually have not planted in many years so my timing might be off... but I do know they are a fall harvest... same with cabbage.. 

That is great news Julie.. gosh they sure took their time didn't they... I hope it is easily managed and won't put you in a bind.. 

DFL I look forward to seeing what you have come up with... how are you feeling?? I seem to remember you were going to see the Dr. about the fall you took.. I hope it is getting better...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I am up by 5am this morning.. It will be my normal time every Friday for the next 4 possibly 8 weeks  but at least I get home early and I don't have to be to work until noon on Monday!! I am trying to decide what to take with me.. I'll have possibly 30 minute waits where I can do something... read, knit, or crochet up on the bridge.. I am thinking of taking my socks.. it is one way to get the ribbing done  it takes me a hour to knit a inch.. so they are slow going.. but are going to be great when done!!

Have a great move Karen... don't linger too long at the Pub!! those boxes won't move themselves.. LOL but time away from family in stressful moves can be very rewarding.. LOL Just think you will be all settled in your new home by the time the 4th of July celebrations go off!!

Have a wonderful day all...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I hope your photo gets published, it was very professional looking.
> 
> Julie, thanks for info on the Hinterland, that looks to be a pattern where you add the lace rows where the color changes are. I like that. Great to have the electric bill taken care of in one shot.
> 
> ...


My pleasure Chris! yes the slip stitch rows define the colour change. 
It has been such a relief that I had the money sitting in the bank- every time an email came in for something on 'special' I have been deleting very quickly- so I was not tempted to spend the money unwisely. Same with all the ads on the telly- just concentrating on my knitting and not watching!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, DFL, do have fun! I can't wait to see what you are planning. :sm02:
> 
> Beautiful cardigan, Barbara!
> 
> ...


It really is a great feeling, Toni, thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great Night/Morning picture Tanya... I love both cauliflower and broccoli!! we plant those in the late summer for fall harvests here... I actually have not planted in many years so my timing might be off... but I do know they are a fall harvest... same with cabbage..
> 
> That is great news Julie.. gosh they sure took their time didn't they... I hope it is easily managed and won't put you in a bind..
> 
> DFL I look forward to seeing what you have come up with... how are you feeling?? I seem to remember you were going to see the Dr. about the fall you took.. I hope it is getting better...


I have never been able to get together for Fall plantings. The garden is on overload by then and the kitchen is nightmare with food all over it for processing. Also, can never find seedlings then. This year I promised myself to start seedlings in late July for lettuce and maybe Chinese greens as I have lots of seeds. Just found 2 packages of Chinese greens bought last year and left in a bag. Humpf to me! You probably have a longer growing season than I do so August plantings should/could work. What I like about Broccoli is that the side shoots will keep coming till frost. Last year was a huge bonus year for broccoli for me and I froze a lot of it. This year should be the same barring something bizarre happening. And I over planted cabbages so am looking for more jars for fermenting. There are 16 of them in the garden, all doing fabulously well. The kale will also last well into the winter. Two of this seasons plants are from last years growth as they wintered over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great Night/Morning picture Tanya... I love both cauliflower and broccoli!! we plant those in the late summer for fall harvests here... I actually have not planted in many years so my timing might be off... but I do know they are a fall harvest... same with cabbage..
> 
> That is great news Julie.. gosh they sure took their time didn't they... I hope it is easily managed and won't put you in a bind..
> 
> DFL I look forward to seeing what you have come up with... how are you feeling?? I seem to remember you were going to see the Dr. about the fall you took.. I hope it is getting better...


It is great news, Ronie- I have had a lot of help from some very kind friends- it is amazing how a little here a little there adds up, so it is all under control. Nasir had paid the total, so I have been reimbursing him. (that is what I am contracted for- the water and cutting the grass, as well as the weekly rent)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am paying a year in one go- total is $764.01 but there is a fixed charge of $190 to be subtracted, so that brings it to $574.01. It is less than I had feared, which is good.


So good to be getting that behind you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So good to be getting that behind you, Julie.


Thanks Barbara, indeed it is a good feeling!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Yes, DFL, do have fun! I can't wait to see what you are planning. :sm02:
> 
> Beautiful cardigan, Barbara!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Very pretty Barbara!!! I can see you will get lots of wear out of it... and I really like your beaded edge..
> 
> Tanya I will talk to her.. she is aware of how I feel... It is personal time off and not a appointment.. so those requests are not high priority.. and we were not able to make it to the reunion after all and that is the time I needed... and she knew that.. I would of still liked the time but since it would of been spend at home probably cleaning or something it is fine.. I'll take my time when hubby and I can go away somewhere... and enjoy it more..


Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope the move goes well Karen.

Good luck with knitting on the bridge Ronie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope the move goes well Karen.
> 
> Good luck with knitting on the bridge Ronie.


Me, too, Karen and Ronie. :sm01:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


Oh, how exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

DFL, congratulations on a new grandchild in February. It will be here before you know.

Julie, great news on the water bill. So glad all will soon be resolved. Such a load off your shoulders.

Bev, great news about your dew drop picture. Good luck. Maybe we will start seeing your name on published pictures before long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


 :sm24: Congratulations, to you and your son and his DS.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


Congratulations! That's great news, DFL! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> DFL, congratulations on a new grandchild in February. It will be here before you know.
> 
> Julie, great news on the water bill. So glad all will soon be resolved. Such a load off your shoulders.
> 
> Bev, great news about your dew drop picture. Good luck. Maybe we will start seeing your name on published pictures before long.


Thank you so much, Tricia! It really is a load lifted!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


Good timing on their part - they have a grandma nearby for baby sitting  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with for the Tree of Life.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, congratulations. Brilliant news :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--lots of happy dancing and knitting for you. Wonderful news Gramma!

Ronie--hope the bridge is not too windy for knitting. Sounds beautiful


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oops -- As I was working on my "test" shawl for the Part II section, I found a mistake in the graphs that I provided for the lace edging. The error was in the Adaption of Brand Iron -- in the faggoting section. I certainly apologize to anyone pulling their hair out on this one. I'm half-bald now as it is. Here is a the page replacement.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Oops -- As I was working on my "test" shawl for the Part II section, I found a mistake in the graphs that I provided for the lace edging. The error was in the Adaption of Brand Iron -- in the faggoting section. I certainly apologize to anyone pulling their hair out on this one. I'm half-bald now as it is. Here is a the page replacement.


Page replacement but no hair replacement???


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations, DFL, on another GC on the way. Yay!!

Karen, I do hope things are moving smoothly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta-such are the challenges of knitting. Glad you resolved the problem and still have some head covering left. Thanx for sticking with it making everyone else's life easier.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure Chris! yes the slip stitch rows define the colour change.
> It has been such a relief that I had the money sitting in the bank- every time an email came in for something on 'special' I have been deleting very quickly- so I was not tempted to spend the money unwisely. Same with all the ads on the telly- just concentrating on my knitting and not watching!


I do that to Julie!! Then when it is getting close to payday, like today :sm12: I look at all the sales.. Payday is today for hubby and Monday for me.. that means a few extra dollars YAY!! :sm01: Nothing overboard but a few pretty's. eknittingneedles.com is having a great sale on their fingering yarn. Over 400 yds for $2.99 I am tempted.. it is acrylic but when it comes to wash and wear I would rather have acrylic anyway :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have never been able to get together for Fall plantings. The garden is on overload by then and the kitchen is nightmare with food all over it for processing. Also, can never find seedlings then. This year I promised myself to start seedlings in late July for lettuce and maybe Chinese greens as I have lots of seeds. Just found 2 packages of Chinese greens bought last year and left in a bag. Humpf to me! You probably have a longer growing season than I do so August plantings should/could work. What I like about Broccoli is that the side shoots will keep coming till frost. Last year was a huge bonus year for broccoli for me and I froze a lot of it. This year should be the same barring something bizarre happening. And I over planted cabbages so am looking for more jars for fermenting. There are 16 of them in the garden, all doing fabulously well. The kale will also last well into the winter. Two of this seasons plants are from last years growth as they wintered over.


It is possible we have a longer growing season.. we can have amazing weather in the fall.. not fear of frost ever either... oh maybe one day a year.. LOL It sounds like your garden is perfect for you needs... and is very well established.. :sm01:

Oh my Melanie I took to the bridge... but I had to hold onto the bridge and my camera and my hat the whole time... we had gale force winds today and it was miserable... Beautiful!!! but miserable. My coffee went flying..LOL luckily it landed on my side and not on top of some fishermans head..LOL But I am home and I have a nice weekend ahead of me... I did get my swatch for the body of my shawl done at lunch time though :sm01: So all I have now is the edging.

Woo Hoo DFL!! another baby!! it is so much like the lady I work with.. she just became a Grandma last week again.. this is her 3rd but 2nd in a years time... so much excitment and fun when there is a baby on the way.. and then once they are here.. the cuteness meter goes through the roof :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, thanks for those links for purslane. Now I will be on the look out for it, I don't think any grow by my house.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Found this cute pattern for free. A hat that be comes a cowl and back. I would need 2. If it is cold enough for the hat, the cowl would be needed. But think of the possibilities 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, thanks for those links for purslane. Now I will be on the look out for it, I don't think any grow by my house.


Glad you liked the articles. I tried to answer your question about purslane's use.
I only see it in my garden so it may like disturbed soil. And as a ground hugging weed it does not require a lot of sun I think because it is shadowed over by larger plants. Just some hints for searching it down. Anyone you know with an untidy garden? Might be a good place to search.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Found this cute pattern for free. A hat that be comes a cowl and back. I would need 2. If it is cold enough for the hat, the cowl would be needed. But think of the possibilities
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2


That's great, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Found this cute pattern for free. A hat that be comes a cowl and back. I would need 2. If it is cold enough for the hat, the cowl would be needed. But think of the possibilities
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2


Nice hat. Those Noro colors always zing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It is possible we have a longer growing season.. we can have amazing weather in the fall.. not fear of frost ever either... oh maybe one day a year.. LOL It sounds like your garden is perfect for you needs... and is very well established.. :sm01:
> 
> Oh my Melanie I took to the bridge... but I had to hold onto the bridge and my camera and my hat the whole time... we had gale force winds today and it was miserable... Beautiful!!! but miserable. My coffee went flying..LOL luckily it landed on my side and not on top of some fishermans head..LOL But I am home and I have a nice weekend ahead of me... I did get my swatch for the body of my shawl done at lunch time though :sm01: So all I have now is the edging.
> 
> Woo Hoo DFL!! another baby!! it is so much like the lady I work with.. she just became a Grandma last week again.. this is her 3rd but 2nd in a years time... so much excitment and fun when there is a baby on the way.. and then once they are here.. the cuteness meter goes through the roof :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


We had a stunning morning and I sat outside with my carpenter reviewing plans. Went indoors at some point because computer needed to be plugged back into the wall and it was a good thing, too. The rain began at some point and came down pretty hard. Had to call carpenter for a question and he told me there was a clearly defined tornado that came through his area which is a smidge southeast of me. So I am happy it was just a lot of rain that hit my house. Hope your wind was not too hard.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh my Melanie I took to the bridge... but I had to hold onto the bridge and my camera and my hat the whole time... we had gale force winds today and it was miserable... Beautiful!!! but miserable. My coffee went flying..LOL luckily it landed on my side and not on top of some fishermans head..LOL But I am home and I have a nice weekend ahead of me... I did get my swatch for the body of my shawl done at lunch time though :sm01: So all I have now is the edging.


Glad all is ok from your windy day. I once lost a chocolate covered strawberry at the theatre. I had front row first mezzanine seats (my favorite) and did not finish the snack during the intermission so I snuck it back into the theatre. Partway through Act II I lost control of one of those slippery berries which promptly went over the railing. A second later I heard an 'oof' from down below.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your story, Melanie. 

Glad you only had a close call, Tanya.

My swatch is finally going well. I will finish this weekend and start looking at the edgings


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

dragonflylace said:


> Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


Congratulations to you and the parents. :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Glad all is ok from your windy day. I once lost a chocolate covered strawberry at the theatre. I had front row first mezzanine seats (my favorite) and did not finish the snack during the intermission so I snuck it back into the theatre. Partway through Act II I lost control of one of those slippery berries which promptly went over the railing. A second later I heard an 'oof' from down below.


Oooops, tee hee. :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I do that to Julie!! Then when it is getting close to payday, like today :sm12: I look at all the sales.. Payday is today for hubby and Monday for me.. that means a few extra dollars YAY!! :sm01: Nothing overboard but a few pretty's. eknittingneedles.com is having a great sale on their fingering yarn. Over 400 yds for $2.99  I am tempted.. it is acrylic but when it comes to wash and wear I would rather have acrylic anyway :sm02:


My spare money has been going into some Debbie Bliss yarn in various colours, only the postage to pay now, hope the lady hurries up and gets it parceled for me. Nice that you have your payday around the weekend. I think it may be a holiday weekend for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Found this cute pattern for free. A hat that be comes a cowl and back. I would need 2. If it is cold enough for the hat, the cowl would be needed. But think of the possibilities
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2


I think it is very pretty, Tricia! I love the colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad all is ok from your windy day. I once lost a chocolate covered strawberry at the theatre. I had front row first mezzanine seats (my favorite) and did not finish the snack during the intermission so I snuck it back into the theatre. Partway through Act II I lost control of one of those slippery berries which promptly went over the railing. A second later I heard an 'oof' from down below.


Oh dear!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oops -- As I was working on my "test" shawl for the Part II section, I found a mistake in the graphs that I provided for the lace edging. The error was in the Adaption of Brand Iron -- in the faggoting section. I certainly apologize to anyone pulling their hair out on this one. I'm half-bald now as it is. Here is a the page replacement.


Well, I finally picked up some needles so am a little late to this effort and was immediately frustrated. Not understanding this chart for the Brand Iron Edging. It looks like you start with 15 st and should be increasing on one end but that is not what seems to be happening so confusion about reading the chart. How do you get row increases when you decrease at the end of every even row? K2T is a decrease--no?

And is the second chart just a variation?

Sorry is this was addressed but am not seeing it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Oops -- As I was working on my "test" shawl for the Part II section, I found a mistake in the graphs that I provided for the lace edging. The error was in the Adaption of Brand Iron -- in the faggoting section. I certainly apologize to anyone pulling their hair out on this one. I'm half-bald now as it is. Here is a the page replacement.


Thank you for the update. It is a very pretty edging :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is a pretty hat pattern. Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that is funny????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My second box from KnitPicks arrived, it is the duplicate shipment. I contacted them to see if I should refuse the shipment and they said to keep it. Wow! It was a small order but just the same I am surprised. Extra yarn in my stash!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> My second box from KnitPicks arrived, it is the duplicate shipment. I contacted them to see if I should refuse the shipment and they said to keep it. Wow! It was a small order but just the same I am surprised. Extra yarn in my stash!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky you. With that extra yardage maybe you will be able to do a project that takes more yarn.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> My second box from KnitPicks arrived, it is the duplicate shipment. I contacted them to see if I should refuse the shipment and they said to keep it. Wow! It was a small order but just the same I am surprised. Extra yarn in my stash!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, hopefully you will be able to get the time off you want next time.

It must be nice to stand on that bridge when interesting things are going on, as with the salmon catch and the Osprey.

Sue


Ronie said:


> She posts a calendar of the month and we put down the days we need off... mine got refused for some reason... I heard that 3 of the new girls needed that time off also... so I lost out... I'll get my time off but hubby and I need to figure out a good time.. Possible around my birthday would be great... but I am thinking of a day in August too... Just because I am getting tired already and today we boost our boats so we will be extra busy.. and I will be running like crazy... I am scheduled to go up on the bridge for over 2 hours this morning... what a great way to wake up and start the day... and then I don't know when I'll be back up there... possibly back by up by 11 am... I don't mind... I get paid to stand up there... LOL I saw a guy catch a Salmon yesterday and a Osprey catch a eel the day before.. so some pretty nice happenings going on up there.. LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern, Tricia. That is cute, a hat and cowl all in one.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Found this cute pattern for free. A hat that be comes a cowl and back. I would need 2. If it is cold enough for the hat, the cowl would be needed. But think of the possibilities
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My second box from KnitPicks arrived, it is the duplicate shipment. I contacted them to see if I should refuse the shipment and they said to keep it. Wow! It was a small order but just the same I am surprised. Extra yarn in my stash!


Ain't life grand.:sm24: Knit Picks is really quite good. They have done similar with me when I had a complaint. It is cheaper for them to let you keep it and makes great PR for them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Melanie. Extra yarn-whatever will you do.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Melanie, that is funny????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> My second box from KnitPicks arrived, it is the duplicate shipment. I contacted them to see if I should refuse the shipment and they said to keep it. Wow! It was a small order but just the same I am surprised. Extra yarn in my stash!


Yay!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well, I finally picked up some needles so am a little late to this effort and was immediately frustrated. Not understanding this chart for the Brand Iron Edging. It looks like you start with 15 st and should be increasing on one end but that is not what seems to be happening so confusion about reading the chart. How do you get row increases when you decrease at the end of every even row? K2T is a decrease--no?
> 
> And is the second chart just a variation?
> 
> Sorry is this was addressed but am not seeing it.


Tanya -- not to worry -- first a calm mind. Let's take a look at the top chart since it is slightly simpler. Yes, you cast on 15 stitches. Now if you turn the work so you are ready to work back the right hand stitches will be the straight edge which will be joined with the border pattern and the left side will the undulating edge.

The very first stitch is a slip (which once you start joining with the shawl is a slip of the K2T from the previous row). Just make sure that the yarn is at the back ofyour work when you slip. Now K2, YO, P2T (this is the ******). Now for the main body of the pattern: K1, Yo, P2T, YO, P2T, YO and end with K3. Notice that you worked three Yarn overs but only 2 decreases. that's where the single stitch increase comes from.

The next row is a work back, and if you were joining with the border, you would work the last stitch of the "edge" with the next stitch on the border as a K2T. Otherwise, just knit the stitch if there is no join. That is probably where the confusion exists -- so when working the swatch you won't ever be decreasing on that edge.

From that point on, you can see in the chart that the "extra" stitch from the prior row is worked after the ****** which causes the YO,P2T pattern to lean outwards. That continues until there are 18 stitches on the needle and then you bind off 5 stitches at the beginning of the 12th row.

And now that I'm carefully, looking at this chart, I've realized that all the work I did yesterday on my sample shawl is WRONG -- crimmeny -- I left out rows 10 and 11. Well after this I'm off to rip out at 20 inches of edging. Ouch.

Hope this has helped a bit. If nothing else you can see that misery is spread around the continent. Good luck,.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... Melanie that is a pretty funny story.. :sm02: I am sure whoever got the berry on the head/lap wasn't very happy... Great news on the Knit Picks order... Now you can have some pretty yarn in your stash..

Close call Tanya your so lucky you went inside... My Sis shared a post in FB of the damage the Monsoon's have done.. in this one picture a Semi Truck with a double trailer full of hay was tipped over! and the whole barn was demolished... the problem with Arizona is that they don't believe they have tornado's they call the wind spouts...LOL We have seen them.. not a whole heck of a lot of difference...

This morning the actor Gregory Harrison http://www.google.com/search?q=Gregory+Harrison&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 is having an Estate Sale at the fair grounds... So we are going to see what is special there... Him and his wife have a house here.. Its my guess it was sold.. I have only seen him in the grocery store once and if I ever seen his wife and children I didn't know who they were.. I need a lamp for the front room so with fingers crossed I'll finally find it! I have been looking for awhile now and none have excited me enough to buy... unless they cost a arm and a leg..LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- not to worry -- first a calm mind. Let's take a look at the top chart since it is slightly simpler. Yes, you cast on 15 stitches. Now if you turn the work so you are ready to work back the right hand stitches will be the straight edge which will be joined with the border pattern and the left side will the undulating edge.
> 
> The very first stitch is a slip (which once you start joining with the shawl is a slip of the K2T from the previous row). Just make sure that the yarn is at the back ofyour work when you slip. Now K2, YO, P2T (this is the ******). Now for the main body of the pattern: K1, Yo, P2T, YO, P2T, YO and end with K3. Notice that you worked three Yarn overs but only 2 decreases. that's where the single stitch increase comes from.
> 
> ...


Thanx DeEtta. I woke up at 2 am, or was it 4 am realizing the K2T probably meant the attachment to the border. Duh! That is what happens when you do things backwards. I began with the border pattern first.

Now I am confused again as you describe a P2T but there are no Purls in the legend, so what is gal to do now? Did you mean knit back as this seems to be a garter stitch background.

I did note the slant of the faggoting with the increases, and counted the stitches and increases about 4x before thinking I was not thinking right about the straight edge. This is what happens when mentally speeding too fast and not sleeping and not really thinking clearly. BTW, I know this method of attachment as it was used in my miter square sweaters as well as in doing an I-cord attachment. It is a neat technique and goes pretty quickly. I did a baby blanket with a border done separately and was sewn on. Did not like it very much at all for several reasons. That'll learn me to follow directions!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--We have some notables in my town, too, and others throughout the region. Don't see them around. De Niro has been seen in antique stores and my neighbor ran into his good buddy Robert Redford on my road a few years back when De Niro was setting up 'shop.' My cynical attitude is he never hired me for any of the work he did so what does it mean to me that he is practically my neighbor. He doesn't involve himself in town issues and seems very self-serving in what he does do. Well maybe you will find something fine at the estate sale and may run into some folks who will be friendly.

As for the tornado, it dumped rain and now need to go check the garden if it dry enough to walk in it. They can be so destructive tho so something to think about. Think I posted once my kids, when young, were playing outside (I was at work) and reported seeing this 'whirly' thing up in the sky that was very dark. We lost electricity in town that day. That scared me as that was a large tornado up around Albany, 100 miles away and it was visible in our little town. Tried to tell the kids it was dangerous and not to be outside if that every happened again. Of course they ignored me as it they could not relate to the potential threat. It seems that no region is exempt from the forces of Mother Nature no matter where we live.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, thank you for this. I am working on my edging swash now, but not sure I will finish it before tomorrow when you start to host again.Thank you so much for all your input the past couple of weeks. I am afraid I just have not been participating a lot, for one reason or another. It was a good time for everyone towork on their swatches and get ready for your next Shetland section.

This next week is going to be pretty busy too, as we get ready for our trip the following week. I am going to follow your LP, but don't think I am going to participate after all, at least not now. I don't want to get halfway with yet another project. However, I am definitely going to read along and follow along with calculations etc,. I need to focus on finishing my Dee test knit and Jackson's blanket. I had hoped to finish that before his birthday which was yesterday. Now I really hope to finish that, and get it to him before we leave on 12th.

The next few days will be busy. After jazzercising today I will meet a friend for lunch, then tomorrow evening we will be going to friends for their annual 4th celebration. It is a barbecue followed by fireworks, and there are usually a lot of people there as the couple are very active in various different activities. Then on Monday we go to Kat's for their annual neighborhood 4th of July parade. My oldest and youngest daughters will join us later in the day to celebrate the 4th and Jackson's birthday. Finally, on Tuesday I am having lunch with a former coworker.

After all that I can concentrate on getting ready for our trip, to which I am really looking forward. I haven't seen my brother since my mother died. We will also be spending a couple of nights with Jane. She lives about 300km from where my brother lives. According to my brother it is a very scenic part of Nfld. She gave us directions, which are quite straightforward. You drive half that distance on the main highway, then the rest of the distance (another 150km), on another road, then make a turn at Walmart and a few more turns and you are there. How easy is that? I googled that, and that is exactly how it is. Just to get across town here would entail lots of directions and different streets to contend with. Like I said, I am looking forward to that.

Well enough of all that.

Sue
Realized after I got home that I had not pressed "Send".



Belle1 said:


> Oops -- As I was working on my "test" shawl for the Part II section, I found a mistake in the graphs that I provided for the lace edging. The error was in the Adaption of Brand Iron -- in the faggoting section. I certainly apologize to anyone pulling their hair out on this one. I'm half-bald now as it is. Here is a the page replacement.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:



> Thanx DeEtta. I woke up at 2 am, or was it 4 am realizing the K2T probably meant the attachment to the border. Duh! That is what happens when you do things backwards. I began with the border pattern first.
> 
> Now I am confused again as you describe a P2T but there are no Purls in the legend, so what is gal to do now? Did you mean knit back as this seems to be a garter stitch background.
> 
> I did note the slant of the faggoting with the increases, and counted the stitches and increases about 4x before thinking I was not thinking right about the straight edge. This is what happens when mentally speeding too fast and not sleeping and not really thinking clearly. BTW, I know this method of attachment as it was used in my miter square sweaters as well as in doing an I-cord attachment. It is a neat technique and goes pretty quickly. I did a baby blanket with a border done separately and was sewn on. Did not like it very much at all for several reasons. That'll learn me to follow directions!


Tanya -- I must be brain dead or was it merely shock when I realized what I had done yesterday. There is no P2T in the legend, because the decrease is written as an SSK. I've personally voting for brain dead!!!! I've only been working this edging now for 2 days so I can't imagine that there is any excuse at all. Please accept my apologies, again -- wow, twice in one day. Maybe I need to go back to bed and stick my head under the covers.......

I did succeed at pulling out my work from yesterday, rolling up the mess of yarn and picking up the stitches. Once again I'm on my way down the first side of my sample shawl. Actually, the edging is very simple to work which is good because one can listen to music or a movie or whatever without being distracted.

Sure hope you have a good day and can see through all the fog I've created.

D


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... "This next week is going to be pretty busy too, as we get ready for our trip the following week. I am going to follow your LP, but don't think I am going to participate after all, at least not now. I don't want to get halfway with yet another project. However, I am definitely going to read along and follow along with calculations etc,. I need to focus on finishing my Dee test knit and Jackson's blanket. I had hoped to finish that before his birthday which was yesterday. Now I really hope to finish that, and get it to him before we leave on 12th.


Sue -- I suspect what with summer and the holiday this next week, everyone's attention may be open to distraction. The important thing will be to download the PDFs which most of which will be posted with tomorrows opening thread. Later in the week will be another PDF. I suspect that everyone is now in a position to work their way through the materials basically on their own. So don't worry. Have a really wonderful trip and thanks for keeping us all focused and going this last couple of weeks. Much later today, I'll be posting our new thread information.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--What a social whirlwind you are on. Sounds like fun but tiring by the end. Great season to head north to Canada and what fun to meet with Jane. Please try to woo her back to us.

DeEtta--Actually I am happy all the problem wasn't mine as I have been in a brain fog myself and not 'getting it' was adding to my current sense of challenged confidence. Not that I want you to have to feel that way, just glad I am not alone. As long as we can communicate we are very fine :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your time on the bridge, Ronie. It sounds very relaxing compared to being in the store.

Congratulations, Grandma DFL!!! What a fun dance to do. :sm02:

p66


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, sounds like a great weekend. Give Jane our love when you see her and let her know we miss her terribly. 

DeEtta and Tanya, wow! Not sure I followed either one of you.  I must look up your Charts, DeEtta as I will be ready to start the edges by the end of the weekend.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, sounds like a great weekend. Give Jane our love when you see her and let her know we miss her terribly.
> 
> DeEtta and Tanya, wow! Not sure I followed either one of you.  I must look up your Charts, DeEtta as I will be ready to start the edges by the end of the weekend.


DeEtta's chart actually is very easy to follow. I was not perceiving it right because I began with the edging instead of the center--always like me, backwards. Hmm, that should be my remedy--something that walks or spins backwards. I think you will understand. DeEtta was nursing her own fog and missed a couple of things so the two of us did a bit of trouble shooting with each other, but don't get thrown by it. On the edging chart, if you use hers, the last stitch on the even rows reads as a K2T as in a decrease. However, in this case the 'decrease' is actually knitting that last stitch in with the edge stitch of the border creating an attachment. Hope that is clear. I do this a lot with I-cords knit on after the sweater or scarf or whatever is done and it is easy to do and enjoyable.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> My second box from KnitPicks arrived, it is the duplicate shipment. I contacted them to see if I should refuse the shipment and they said to keep it. Wow! It was a small order but just the same I am surprised. Extra yarn in my stash!


It was an error on their part re the first shipment--but it was nice that you don't have to return the duplicate. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sue, have a super trip. Sounds like you really need that time! Dell


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free until end of 4th July

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gratitude-3

and another:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandifolia

and another:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/origami-11

and a nice cowl:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sista-claudia

Interesting fingerless mitts:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jeluly

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Sue, have a super trip. Sounds like you really need that time! Dell


Ditto from me, Sue, and please tell Jane we miss her. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--nice collection of patterns. I see we are past the Solstice and winter wear is coming up


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, for the links.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a wonderful trip, Sue! Please give Jane a big hug from us. :sm02:

Thanks for the update on the Shetland Edges, DeEtta. :sm01:

Have a wonderful 4th, all!!! We're going for a two day bike ride through a beautiful area near the Mississippi River. I can't wait!!! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Sue! Please give Jane a big hug from us. :sm02:
> 
> Thanks for the update on the Shetland Edges, DeEtta. :sm01:
> 
> Have a wonderful 4th, all!!! We're going for a two day bike ride through a beautiful area near the Mississippi River. I can't wait!!! :sm02:


Have a great time, Toni! :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have done 2 repeats of my edging I am doing the top one... for some reason I saw the missing YO and kind knew it was all in garter so I didn't have to frog!! YAY.. thats a first for me.. LOL I am behind on other knitting but since we were to do this 2 weeks ago.. I feel better about getting it done.... the BON goes fast and I can do June and July at the same time.. 

I picked up some very nice things at the estate sale.. it was the last day so it was slim pickings.. I didn't see a lamp I liked but had I known there would be deals to be made I could of haggled.. I did get some DPN's and Stitch Holders.. also some straight knitting needles and some wool of some kind.. Also I got 2 nice picture frames one with Gregory and I have no idea who the others are.. Plus 3 lace table cloths the largest is large enough for my front window which is my largest window.. It has been a thorn for me.. just in expenses wise.. the other 2 are smaller one is round both have a hole in them but I have the tools to fix them!! YAY!! they are also machine made so I can alter them with out having a huge mess.. 

Tanya I think that is the way it is with most celebrity's they come home for the quiet and some kind of normalcy.. Jim Belushi lives a few hours from here and he is always heading up a fund raiser for something.. so he is the rare one who really gets involved... it is kind of heart warming too... I don't get ga ga over celebs after following my hubby around with his music.. but was super nervous the first few times.. 

Sue have a wonderful weekend and I hope it all falls together so you can have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have a wonderful trip, Sue! Please give Jane a big hug from us. :sm02:
> 
> Thanks for the update on the Shetland Edges, DeEtta. :sm01:
> 
> Have a wonderful 4th, all!!! We're going for a two day bike ride through a beautiful area near the Mississippi River. I can't wait!!! :sm02:


Have a great time Toni!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, have a wonderful trip. It sounds like so much fun. 

Ronie, sounds as if you found some good bargins.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--sounds like a fabulous and refreshing 2 days coming up for you. I know you will return raving to us about how glorious it was.

Ronie--glad you found some pickings you liked.

Today was a stunner here. It has been sunny and quietly breezy all day--the heat wasn't even felt. Lettuces are beginning to bolt so tried to find people who wanted to share in the bounty. Only the woman with new baby was home and the closest to me. Brought her a goodie bag with lettuces and edible weeds. Love having people who like getting my edible gifts. Visited a short while with her and the baby who is a love. She just broke thru a tooth and is chewing on everything. She saw my hand in front her, leaned over to grab and put it in her mouth and loved doing it. Biggest smiles from her.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I missed a day and now to play catch up! I got bit by something yesterday when working outside and broke out in a rash. I took benedryl and fell asleep. Rash was all gone by this morning! 

Tanya, when you use a remedy for your plants, do you put it in the soil or on the plant? 

Julie, so glad your water bill saga is finally over and you can get that off your mind! 

Congrats on your new grandchild to come DFL! Nice to have such happy news and now you will be close by when the baby is born! 
Pg 65


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no Ronie, glad your coffee didn't land on anyone and glad you made it through that windy day on the bridge!

Melanie, your strawberry story was funny. I doubt I would have found it funny though if I was the one that got it on my head
Nice that you get to keep the extra yarn from Knit Picks. 

Wow Sue, you have lots going on for the next few weeks, but it sounds like lots of good times. How nice that you will get to see your brother and wonderful you will get to visit with Jane too! Very exciting times ahead. 

Toni, have a great time and be safe on your ride. 

Ronie, what great finds you got at the estate sale. That must have been fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I missed a day and now to play catch up! I got bit by something yesterday when working outside and broke out in a rash. I took benedryl and fell asleep. Rash was all gone by this morning!
> 
> Tanya, when you use a remedy for your plants, do you put it in the soil or on the plant?
> 
> ...


Caryn--I was taught to apply most of the remedies to the plant at its roots--about 1/2 cup of the diluted remedy. Some people may apply some remedies to the leaves; ie, spray it, though I never did that

If you get bit again, you might try applying vinegar. It works on many bites.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I missed a day and now to play catch up! I got bit by something yesterday when working outside and broke out in a rash. I took benedryl and fell asleep. Rash was all gone by this morning!
> 
> Tanya, when you use a remedy for your plants, do you put it in the soil or on the plant?
> 
> ...


It is making things so much better, to know at last!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--I was taught to apply most of the remedies to the plant at its roots--about 1/2 cup of the diluted remedy. Some people may apply some remedies to the leaves; ie, spray it, though I never did that
> 
> If you get bit again, you might try applying vinegar. It works on many bites.


I will try that Sambusca with the broccoli. 
Thanks about the vinegar too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making things so much better, to know at last!


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a great trip Sue!

And you too Toni!

Nice to sleep away a rash Caryn - no trying not to scratch.

Sounds like some great finds at the estate sale Ronie. My first 'set' of nice dishes came from an estate sale. There were a few pieces missing but as it was just DH and I that was ok. The first time I used them DH broke a plate so we had even fewer pieces (or a lot more pieces depending upon how you count the shards), lol. 

I went to my LYS as I need some pointy needles for the BON scarf. Those k2tbl's don't work so well with the rounded tips on my straights. No luck with any of the DPN sets nor my circulars (although they were better). So I bought an expensive pair of Addi Turbo Rockets (I'm lookin' at you Elizabeth). And a sucker for sale tables I also picked up the other six circulars. They were all either $3.75 or $4.25 (the Addi's were quite a bit more, lol). I now have a needle stash! New needles: Addi's are US5 steel 24", Knitters Pride steel US 2.5 40" and US 1.5 32", HiyaHiya bamboo US 4 40", and HiyaHiya steel US 0 24", US 3 32", and US 4 47". They had a lot of the small sizes, US 0 through 2, and a lot of the large sizes US 10 and 10.5. I snagged the only two US 4's.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Enjoy your trips, Toni and Sue. We are starting to gear up for our trip. Leaving Friday. 

This is a picture of an unusual tomato we are growing called Indigo Rose. It is a beautiful plant. It is really a high yield plant and has he highest amount of anthocyanins that fight cancer, reduce inflammation and slow the aging process. If that is the case I think I'll do facial masks with them. :sm09:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> This is a picture of an unusual tomato we are growing called Indigo Rose. It is a beautiful plant. It is really a high yield plant and has he highest amount of anthocyanins that fight cancer, reduce inflammation and slow the aging process. If that is the case I think I'll do facial masks with them. :sm09:


I grew those last year. They are delicious. I didn't find them this year. But I can look at something and not see it. The more there is the less I see.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Enjoy your trips, Toni and Sue. We are starting to gear up for our trip. Leaving Friday.
> 
> This is a picture of an unusual tomato we are growing called Indigo Rose. It is a beautiful plant. It is really a high yield plant and has he highest amount of anthocyanins that fight cancer, reduce inflammation and slow the aging process. If that is the case I think I'll do facial masks with them. :sm09:


Interesting. I don't like tomatoes but they are pretty. I wonder what kind of marinara they would make.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, great looking needles! 

Barbara, pretty tomatoes. Hope they do all they are supposed to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Have a great trip Sue!
> 
> And you too Toni!
> 
> ...


That was rather a good haul of needles, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Enjoy your trips, Toni and Sue. We are starting to gear up for our trip. Leaving Friday.
> 
> This is a picture of an unusual tomato we are growing called Indigo Rose. It is a beautiful plant. It is really a high yield plant and has he highest amount of anthocyanins that fight cancer, reduce inflammation and slow the aging process. If that is the case I think I'll do facial masks with them. :sm09:


They will be stunning in salads if they are that colour right through!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I grew those last year. They are delicious. I didn't find them this year. But I can look at something and not see it. The more there is the less I see.


Good to know they are good. Our's aren't ripe yet. Hope they don't all ripen while we are gone.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting. I don't like tomatoes but they are pretty. I wonder what kind of marinara they would make.


I don't think they are marinara type tomatoes. We have a San Marzano plant that is supposed to make great sauce.

Great buy on all the needles, by the way.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, great looking needles!
> 
> Barbara, pretty tomatoes. Hope they do all they are supposed to.


I hope so, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They will be stunning in salads if they are that colour right through!


I agree but I think they are red on the inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I agree but I think they are red on the inside.


So just 'skin deep'?!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've tried my best to catch up to all y'all... But it is difficult to download without the desktop computer.

I need Belle1 download - 66
Reminder for Triciad19 ravelry link - 67
Britgirl ravelry links - 68?

Just in case I misplace my notes.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Interesting. I don't like tomatoes but they are pretty. I wonder what kind of marinara they would make.


Remember these are small, about the size of cherry tomatoes or sweet 100's. They do turn red with the dark blue top. Would be pretty in chunky salsa or salad. So for marinara think cherry tomatoes. Roma tomatoes would be meater for sauces.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Good going Melanie! Yay! for you. 
Nice haul Ronie. Paid to go to that sale.
Pretty tomatoes Barbara; have never seen any that color.
Sue & Toni, have a super good time on your trips.
Glad your rash didn't last too long Caryn.
DFL, hope you are moving about much easier by now. S'pose you've caught castonitis (for the new one)?
DeEtta, looking forward to the next session.
Forward Ho, everyone. Have a good, safe holiday. :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I've tried my best to catch up to all y'all... But it is difficult to download without the desktop computer.
> 
> I need Belle1 download - 66
> Reminder for Triciad19 ravelry link - 67
> ...


Here's the link Tricia posted:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/emergency-hat-2

Britgirl on p. 68 just quoted Tricia's link.

Sorry, tried to do a copy & paste of Belle1's download, but it just came out gibberish!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I will try that Sambusca with the broccoli.
> Thanks about the vinegar too.


It may be a typo, but the remedy is Sambucca and will probably need to be ordered.
I get my remedies from Hahnemann Labs in California or Helios Lab in the UK. Hahnemann Labs
has an 800 number and both have online ordering. Let me know if you need any help with the order.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, you did well at the sale :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that rash sounded nasty. I am glad you are feeling better :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie that was a great haul. Lucky you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara those look fabulous :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here is the link to the continuation of the Lace Party -- Shetland Shawl Challenge - Part 2

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412006-1.html#9304731

Looking forward to seeing all of you soon. For those of you traveling, travel safely; we'll be looking forward to your return.

Thanks Sue, for a great 2 weeks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you,Sue for a wonderful fortnight. I do hope you have a wonderful trip and give our love to Jane.
Toni, have a good weekend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you,Sue for a wonderful fortnight. I do hope you have a wonderful trip and give our love to Jane.
> Toni, have a good weekend!


From me too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Found out last night that I'm going to be a Grandma again... Son and his wife expecting in February... Time for another Tree of Life or variation ... Doing the happy dance


Congratulations DFL, wonderful news!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Sue, I'm so sorry I haven't caught up with everything yet. 
My daughter Jane, her friend Johnny and his dog Tricky were in a car crash today. A kangaroo jumped in front of the car, the car hit the gravel and rolled over and landed upside down and between 2 trees. If they had hit the trees, it would have been all over for them. The car caught fire and Johnny scrambled to get out, Jane was stuck and couldn't get out. Johnny ran to Jane and pulled her and Tricky out of the burning car. Luckily everyone is ok. ???? Jane has a burn on her hand and melted something in her hair. I have thanked Johnny for saving Jane and Tricky. Poor Johnny is in a state, but I have tried to tell him that we are sooooo grateful for his quick thinking. It could have been so much worse.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Julie, thinking of you today and sending lots of love to you. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you,Sue for a wonderful fortnight. I do hope you have a wonderful trip and give our love to Jane.
> Toni, have a good weekend!


Same from me Sue. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Sue, I'm so sorry I haven't caught up with everything yet.
> My daughter Jane, her friend Johnny and his dog Tricky were in a car crash today. A kangaroo jumped in front of the car, the car hit the gravel and rolled over and landed upside down and between 2 trees. If they had hit the trees, it would have been all over for them. The car caught fire and Johnny scrambled to get out, Jane was stuck and couldn't get out. Johnny ran to Jane and pulled her and Tricky out of the burning car. Luckily everyone is ok. ???? Jane has a burn on her hand and melted something in her hair. I have thanked Johnny for saving Jane and Tricky. Poor Johnny is in a state, but I have tried to tell him that we are sooooo grateful for his quick thinking. It could have been so much worse.????


Thank heavens for Johnny going to the rescue- you must have been so worried as they told you about it. Hoping Jane pulls through just with the burn- no whiplash or what ever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie, thinking of you today and sending lots of love to you. ???? Ros


Thank you so much Ros! It has been a quiet sort of day- the weather was cool but sunny, I spoke for 4 minutes 19 seconds with Bronwen- she was not in a good place for talking- I wish she was more able to explain herself- but at her age I can't change her. My brother rang and we spoke for more than an hour0 that was good.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank heavens for Johnny going to the rescue- you must have been so worried as they told you about it. Hoping Jane pulls through just with the burn- no whiplash or what ever!


Exactly Julie, I think the shock will set in soon, but thankfully Johnny knew what he had to do!!! ???? I'm very happy the they are all ok. ???? Jane said Johnny was amazing!!! ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, Thank God that Johnny was able to get Jane and his dog out of the car! How scary for you all.

Wonderful haul on those needles, Melanie!!! FYI: those tubos are _F-A-S-T!!!_ I bought a set the last time I was in Duluth and my stitches kept sliding off the needles. I have decided that I am not fast enough to keep up with them yet - they are in time out. :sm17: (Fun theater/strawberry story!!!)

Great finds at that sale, Ronie!!!

Thank you for a fun two weeks, Sue!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much Ros! It has been a quiet sort of day- the weather was cool but sunny, I spoke for 4 minutes 19 seconds with Bronwen- she was not in a good place for talking- I wish she was more able to explain herself- but at her age I can't change her. My brother rang and we spoke for more than an hour0 that was good.


That is good Julie, I will ring you tomorrow. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That is good Julie, I will ring you tomorrow. ????


I will make sure the phone is charged up!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, Thank God that Johnny was able to get Jane and his dog out of the car! How scary for you all.
> 
> Wonderful haul on those needles, Melanie!!! FYI: those tubos are _F-A-S-T!!!_ I bought a set the last time I was in Duluth and my stitches kept sliding off the needles. I have decided that I am not fast enough to keep up with them yet - they are in time out. :sm17: (Fun theater/strawberry story!!!)
> 
> ...


Thank you Toni, it was scary. Jane is pretty good at the moment and Tricky is barking a lot. Poor Johnny feels responsible even though it's not his fault. I told Jane that as far as we are concerned Johnny is our hero and we are forever grateful to him, if he was unconscious none of them would have survived. ????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, it was scary. Jane is pretty good at the moment and Tricky is barking a lot. Poor Johnny feels responsible even though it's not his fault. I told Jane that as far as we are concerned Johnny is our hero and we are forever grateful to him, if he was unconscious none of them would have survived. ????????????


Don't even go there Ros! Not worth worrying about what did not happen.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will make sure the phone is charged up!


Excellent!!! We will have a long chat. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Excellent!!! We will have a long chat. ????


Brilliant!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that sounds a horrific crash. Hugs and prayers to everyone including you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Enjoy your trips, Toni and Sue. We are starting to gear up for our trip. Leaving Friday.
> 
> This is a picture of an unusual tomato we are growing called Indigo Rose. It is a beautiful plant. It is really a high yield plant and has he highest amount of anthocyanins that fight cancer, reduce inflammation and slow the aging process. If that is the case I think I'll do facial masks with them. :sm09:


The tomatoes look great Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that sounds a horrific crash. Hugs and prayers to everyone including you.


Thank you so much Norma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I hope I haven't posted these already, I can't think straight.????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I a m nor surprised you can't think straight! They are both beautiful and I haven't seen them before :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--So glad Jane, boyfriend and dog are okay.  That certainly was a frightening and precarious situation. So kangaroos really are your deer. We have lots of car accidents with deer around here and have had a run in with one years ago myself but nothing so dangerous as a car catching fire. Even still it was very upsetting. Lots of hugs and good energy sent your way to everyone.

Melanie--you sure have been having a knitting bonanza week. It's your christmas in july moment. Good for you.

Barbara--stunning tomatoes. Not familiar with that variety but tomatoes probably have more variety than any other and they are all so interesting and beautiful, especially the heirlooms. Will have to see if that variety is sold around here for next year. I dried a bunch of cherry tomatoes a couple years back and froze them as they didn't dry completely. They held up very well and still have the last handful left in the refrig. You might be able to do the same if you get a bumper crop.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--thanx for hosting these past 2 weeks. Lots of good chatter and work being done. Enjoy your travels and be safe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, great to see you back. So thankful for Johnny's quick thinking and work getting Jane and Tricky out of the car. So glad everyone is ok. Another great set, Ros. Wonderful knitting.

Thanks, Sue, for a great two weeks. Safe and happy travels to you and Paul.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I a m nor surprised you can't think straight! They are both beautiful and I haven't seen them before :sm24:


Thank you Norma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--So glad Jane, boyfriend and dog are okay. That certainly was a frightening and precarious situation. So kangaroos really are your deer. We have lots of car accidents with deer around here and have had a run in with one years ago myself but nothing so dangerous as a car catching fire. Even still it was very upsetting. Lots of hugs and good energy sent your way to everyone.
> 
> Melanie--you sure have been having a knitting bonanza week. It's your christmas in july moment. Good for you.
> 
> Barbara--stunning tomatoes. Not familiar with that variety but tomatoes probably have more variety than any other and they are all so interesting and beautiful, especially the heirlooms. Will have to see if that variety is sold around here for next year. I dried a bunch of cherry tomatoes a couple years back and froze them as they didn't dry completely. They held up very well and still have the last handful left in the refrig. You might be able to do the same if you get a bumper crop.


sorry double post. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--So glad Jane, boyfriend and dog are okay. That certainly was a frightening and precarious situation. So kangaroos really are your deer. We have lots of car accidents with deer around here and have had a run in with one years ago myself but nothing so dangerous as a car catching fire. Even still it was very upsetting. Lots of hugs and good energy sent your way to everyone.
> 
> Melanie--you sure have been having a knitting bonanza week. It's your christmas in july moment. Good for you.
> 
> Barbara--stunning tomatoes. Not familiar with that variety but tomatoes probably have more variety than any other and they are all so interesting and beautiful, especially the heirlooms. Will have to see if that variety is sold around here for next year. I dried a bunch of cherry tomatoes a couple years back and froze them as they didn't dry completely. They held up very well and still have the last handful left in the refrig. You might be able to do the same if you get a bumper crop.


Thank you Tanya. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It may be a typo, but the remedy is Sambucca and will probably need to be ordered.
> I get my remedies from Hahnemann Labs in California or Helios Lab in the UK. Hahnemann Labs
> has an 800 number and both have online ordering. Let me know if you need any help with the order.


Barbara - be aware that Sambuca (one 'c') is a liquor. I presume that you don't want to intoxicate your plants. Now cooking with it might be an option.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros, so glad to hear that Jane and all are ok. Very scary situation. Johnny gets my thanks for saving both Jane and Trixie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, great to see you back. So thankful for Johnny's quick thinking and work getting Jane and Tricky out of the car. So glad everyone is ok. Another great set, Ros. Wonderful knitting.
> 
> Thanks, Sue, for a great two weeks. Safe and happy travels to you and Paul.


Thank you Bev. I am extremely thankful. Thank you also re:knitting. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, so glad to hear that Jane and all are ok. Very scary situation. Johnny gets my thanks for saving both Jane and Trixie.


Thank you Melanie. I will be sure to tell him. When I was looking after Jackson in Mandurah, I heard a really loud noise, I looked out of the kitchen window and could see lots of smoke. I ran up the driveway and could see the freeway. What had happened was a 4 wheel drive had broken down and they stopped in the emergency lane, luckily they decided to get out of the car and were waiting in the bush, just as a truck drifted into the emergency lane and smashed into the car and they both burst into flames. The truck driver jumped out and tried to see if anyone was in the car and the other guys yelled out that they were OK. Luckily no one was hurt then either. The two guys were heading to a family funeral when they broke down. I think there's a few guardian angels around.????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - be aware that Sambuca (one 'c') is a liquor. I presume that you don't want to intoxicate your plants. Now cooking with it might be an option.


The actual name, pardon my mispelling is Sambucus ***** and that is what to ask for if ordering it.
Melanie--it is the plant Elder and the remedy is made from the leaves and flowers. Your humor is definitely in the On switch this week :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie. I will be sure to tell him. When I was looking after Jackson in Mandurah, I heard a really loud noise, I looked out of the kitchen window and could see lots of smoke. I ran up the driveway and could see the freeway. What had happened was a 4 wheel drive had broken down and they stopped in the emergency lane, luckily they decided to get out of the car and were waiting in the bush, just as a truck drifted into the emergency lane and smashed into the car and they both burst into flames. The truck driver jumped out and tried to see if anyone was in the car and the other guys yelled out that they were OK. Luckily no one was hurt then either. The two guys were heading to a family funeral when they broke down. I think there's a few guardian angels around.????


Have often thought about the number of dangers we face daily in just our 'ordinary' lives, driving for example and all the fool things people do on the road. It is remarkable how few accidents/deaths occur given all the possibilities. Having had an accident with a death choice in 2011, which is still with me, I am convinced there are other levels of energy at work keeping us alive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Enjoy your trips, Toni and Sue. We are starting to gear up for our trip. Leaving Friday.
> 
> This is a picture of an unusual tomato we are growing called Indigo Rose. It is a beautiful plant. It is really a high yield plant and has he highest amount of anthocyanins that fight cancer, reduce inflammation and slow the aging process. If that is the case I think I'll do facial masks with them. :sm09:


What a great tomato plant! I'll have to look for it... Where did you find yours??

Melanie you hit the jackpot!! great going... It made me think though.. some of my straights are very pointy and some are more rounded.. I wonder if the generations before us had 'Favorite' brands for certain styles of knitting??? Since mine have all been hand-me-downs I don't know their history...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I am so glad you were able to sleep off the rash... the whole idea of a rash right now sends chills through me... LOL 

I love to take a baggie of cherry tomato's with me in my lunch... I eat them like grapes..LOL a co-worker has more blueberry's than she knows what to do with.. so she is bringing them in to work they are so good... if she offers to give me a bag I'll grab it up without hesitation.. I didn't know that just a few plants would give such high yields.. I think she said 6 plant.. I would love to do that..  too bad I can't build a bog in the back yard and grow my own cranberry's ...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ros, Thank God that Johnny was able to get Jane and his dog out of the car! How scary for you all.
> 
> Wonderful haul on those needles, Melanie!!! FYI: those tubos are _F-A-S-T!!!_ I bought a set the last time I was in Duluth and my stitches kept sliding off the needles. I have decided that I am not fast enough to keep up with them yet - they are in time out. :sm17: (Fun theater/strawberry story!!!)
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh Toni that is funny!!!! The DPN's I got yesterday are metal ones.. the old kind that have a brushed color on them and I'm afraid they will be slippery.. but they are a nice long size.. perfect for lots of knitting in the round...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't even go there Ros! Not worth worrying about what did not happen.


Wonderful advice... even though it is hard not to think the worse... I think it is a good time to count blessings and to be grateful for all we do have...

Ros I am so sorry you are going through this.. but so happy that it had a happy ending... I am sure Johnny will calm down and realize just how grateful you are... it will just take time.. the shock you all are in will take time to get through.. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I love the dresses!! the white one is so pretty.. I love the pattern in the skirt part! I'll have to look it up.. it might be nice in my Shetland Shawl...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Sue, I'm so sorry I haven't caught up with everything yet.
> My daughter Jane, her friend Johnny and his dog Tricky were in a car crash today. A kangaroo jumped in front of the car, the car hit the gravel and rolled over and landed upside down and between 2 trees. If they had hit the trees, it would have been all over for them. The car caught fire and Johnny scrambled to get out, Jane was stuck and couldn't get out. Johnny ran to Jane and pulled her and Tricky out of the burning car. Luckily everyone is ok. ???? Jane has a burn on her hand and melted something in her hair. I have thanked Johnny for saving Jane and Tricky. Poor Johnny is in a state, but I have tried to tell him that we are sooooo grateful for his quick thinking. It could have been so much worse.????


Oh, Ros. That is so frightening. So glad Johnny could get out and rescue Jane and Tricky.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ros--So glad Jane, boyfriend and dog are okay. That certainly was a frightening and precarious situation. So kangaroos really are your deer. We have lots of car accidents with deer around here and have had a run in with one years ago myself but nothing so dangerous as a car catching fire. Even still it was very upsetting. Lots of hugs and good energy sent your way to everyone.
> 
> Melanie--you sure have been having a knitting bonanza week. It's your christmas in july moment. Good for you.
> 
> Barbara--stunning tomatoes. Not familiar with that variety but tomatoes probably have more variety than any other and they are all so interesting and beautiful, especially the heirlooms. Will have to see if that variety is sold around here for next year. I dried a bunch of cherry tomatoes a couple years back and froze them as they didn't dry completely. They held up very well and still have the last handful left in the refrig. You might be able to do the same if you get a bumper crop.


That is a good thought on the tomatoes, Tanya. I sometimes drizzle cut tomatoes with olive oil, put a few sprigs of rosemary in, and roast them for about 3 hours almost until they carmelize. So good and they freeze well, too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I hope I haven't posted these already, I can't think straight.????


So pretty Ros. The pattern on the white one is really pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> What a great tomato plant! I'll have to look for it... Where did you find yours??
> 
> Melanie you hit the jackpot!! great going... It made me think though.. some of my straights are very pointy and some are more rounded.. I wonder if the generations before us had 'Favorite' brands for certain styles of knitting??? Since mine have all been hand-me-downs I don't know their history...


I can't remember where we got it but I think it was at a local nursery.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Sue, for a great 2 weeks.


Thank you from me, too, Sue. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Sue, I'm so sorry I haven't caught up with everything yet.
> My daughter Jane, her friend Johnny and his dog Tricky were in a car crash today. A kangaroo jumped in front of the car, the car hit the gravel and rolled over and landed upside down and between 2 trees. If they had hit the trees, it would have been all over for them. The car caught fire and Johnny scrambled to get out, Jane was stuck and couldn't get out. Johnny ran to Jane and pulled her and Tricky out of the burning car. Luckily everyone is ok. ???? Jane has a burn on her hand and melted something in her hair. I have thanked Johnny for saving Jane and Tricky. Poor Johnny is in a state, but I have tried to tell him that we are sooooo grateful for his quick thinking. It could have been so much worse.????


Oh, Ros, I'm so glad they are all ok.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope I haven't posted these already, I can't think straight.????


Those are wonderful, Ros. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a good thought on the tomatoes, Tanya. I sometimes drizzle cut tomatoes with olive oil, put a few sprigs of rosemary in, and roast them for about 3 hours almost until they carmelize. So good and they freeze well, too.


That sounds very good and if I have a lot of cherry tomatoes this year may try the same. I love the black cherries and the yellow pear cherry tomatoes, too. Doesn't the 3 of them sound like a wonderful color combo?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That sounds very good and if I have a lot of cherry tomatoes this year may try the same. I love the black cherries and the yellow pear cherry tomatoes, too. Doesn't the 3 of them sound like a wonderful color combo?


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you from me, too, Sue. :sm02:


And me, too!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - be aware that Sambuca (one 'c') is a liquor. I presume that you don't want to intoxicate your plants. Now cooking with it might be an option.


That is funny, Melanie, but I think it was someone else asking. Our biggest problem is little lizards taking bites out of the tomatoes and digging up and eating seeds.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That sounds very good and if I have a lot of cherry tomatoes this year may try the same. I love the black cherries and the yellow pear cherry tomatoes, too. Doesn't the 3 of them sound like a wonderful color combo?


That would make a beautiful salad. I have a cookbook called "Salade" that has some beautiful salads in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope I haven't posted these already, I can't think straight.????


That is not in the least surprising- to have your darling Jane come so close to very serious consequences- I know I would be up in the air, and all over the place if it were my Bronwen. Thank goodness for Johnny's clear head, and brave response.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Melanie. I will be sure to tell him. When I was looking after Jackson in Mandurah, I heard a really loud noise, I looked out of the kitchen window and could see lots of smoke. I ran up the driveway and could see the freeway. What had happened was a 4 wheel drive had broken down and they stopped in the emergency lane, luckily they decided to get out of the car and were waiting in the bush, just as a truck drifted into the emergency lane and smashed into the car and they both burst into flames. The truck driver jumped out and tried to see if anyone was in the car and the other guys yelled out that they were OK. Luckily no one was hurt then either. The two guys were heading to a family funeral when they broke down. I think there's a few guardian angels around.????


I definitely believe in Guardian Angels, Ros. One of mine who used to come into my dreams a lot, was my much loved Grandfather Jack- Mum's Dad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is funny, Melanie, but I think it was someone else asking. Our biggest problem is little lizards taking bites out of the tomatoes and digging up and eating seeds.


One way to approach this problem is to identify the enemy of these lizards. Often in homeopathy the agro remedies are researched this way and remedies are made of the predator. We often have remedies to the contrary--those made from the predator itself. So I use blood meal for rabbits and other small critter--not a homeopathic, but the smell is that of a predator to these critters and they stay away from the plants that have it put around them. Maybe this will generate some thoughts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That would make a beautiful salad. I have a cookbook called "Salade" that has some beautiful salads in it.


My problem is having too much right now and will lose a lot of lettuce as it cannot be stored. Boo, hiss! But the summer garden stuff is so scrumptuous right now and the colors are fabulous. Read an article the other day noting how people eons ago ate plates of different colors which provide all the nutrients. The Japanese traditionally followed this, too, as they made platters of varied colored foods. Another idea was that people also ate from all parts of plants everyday; ie, roots, leaves and flowers/fruit. That, too, would provide the full range of micronutrients that we need. So color is so very important to our health on every level. Yea for color: I love it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> One way to approach this problem is to identify the enemy of these lizards. Often in homeopathy the agro remedies are researched this way and remedies are made of the predator. We often have remedies to the contrary--those made from the predator itself. So I use blood meal for rabbits and other small critter--not a homeopathic, but the smell is that of a predator to these critters and they stay away from the plants that have it put around them. Maybe this will generate some thoughts.


Interesting. I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My problem is having too much right now and will lose a lot of lettuce as it cannot be stored. Boo, hiss! But the summer garden stuff is so scrumptuous right now and the colors are fabulous. Read an article the other day noting how people eons ago ate plates of different colors which provide all the nutrients. The Japanese traditionally followed this, too, as they made platters of varied colored foods. Another idea was that people also ate from all parts of plants everyday; ie, roots, leaves and flowers/fruit. That, too, would provide the full range of micronutrients that we need. So color is so very important to our health on every level. Yea for color: I love it!


You can tell from our projects that we love it in our knitting, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Interesting. I'll check that out. Thanks.


A homeopath just posted that her Elderberry was once heavily infested with a worm.
She used Sambuca, elderberry, and within hours every one of those pests were gone!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You can tell from our projects that we love it in our knitting, too!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> A homeopath just posted that her Elderberry was once heavily infested with a worm.
> She used Sambuca, elderberry, and within hours every one of those pests were gone!


That is pretty awesome!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I sure was glad my rash from whatever bit me, went away quickly too. Thanks all for your well wishes. 

Nice new knitting needles Melanie! Some good bargains there. 

Very pretty tomatoes Barbara. I had never seen them before. And healthy too- a win win. 

Thanks for the remedy info Tanya. I did have it written wrong. I will look into ordering it. 
Melanie, maybe I'll take the Sambuca as my remedy????

Ros, what a close call that accident was and so scary. Thank goodness for Johnny and that it all ended well. I hope Jane's burns heal quickly. 
Those 2 little outfits are just so pretty. 

Sue, thanks so much for these 2 weeks. Enjoyed all the chatting and did get some knitting done on wips.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a good thought on the tomatoes, Tanya. I sometimes drizzle cut tomatoes with olive oil, put a few sprigs of rosemary in, and roast them for about 3 hours almost until they carmelize. So good and they freeze well, too.


oh my gosh that sounds amazing... now I am second guessing our decision not to do tomato's this year...  We can get tomato's at the store that are locally grown and they are amazing so we realized how late the season is and that we will just buy them this year.. I wonder if beefsteaks will roast well???


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya your idea of the tomato salad sound yummy to me... I have always heard that the more color the better it is... I never thought of the nutrient side but it makes a lot of sense.. We do 'Wedge Salads' and I just pile on the peppers and mushrooms... along with some pickled peppers and olives.. it is so yummy... and I don't even need meat!! We do try to do this a few times a week.. I feel much better when we stick to it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue thank you so much for the last 2 weeks.. I think lots of us were still getting the last LP details right so we were ready for this weeks... it was kind of you to let us chat!! I hope your time away will be amazing and I do hope you can meet up with Jane.. let her know we miss her :sm01:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ros, so glad no one was seriously hurt in the accident and pray everyone recovers quickly. Relax and enjoy this weekend. 
Kangaroos must be like deer and other large wildlife here.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> oh my gosh that sounds amazing... now I am second guessing our decision not to do tomato's this year...  We can get tomato's at the store that are locally grown and they are amazing so we realized how late the season is and that we will just buy them this year.. I wonder if beefsteaks will roast well???


Not sure about beefsteak. You don't want tomatoes that are too juicy inside for these. Everyone who tries these loves them. Great on artisan bread.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Sorry, tried to do a copy & paste of Belle1's download, but it just came out gibberish!


That's why I "quoted" the page #...I don't expect everyone's computer to copy and paste without using WordPad/MS Office Word/Corel Word Perfect/Open Office's text editor. I was on my new "portable" and didn't have the ability to download onto a hard/flash drive.

I will post on the new Fortnight the AMAZING photo of my Spicy Globe Basil. Tad crushed due the move...but we had a nice rain and they're improving again! I have clover (<<<G>>>) Spicy Globe basil, and 2 Sage plant in 4 different containers ((just wait for the photo...explanation more clear)).


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh, Ros, so glad that everyone got out of that crash safely--yes, Johnny is a true hero.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sue, thank you for such a great 2 weeks. Now, Forward Ho!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

RosD said:


> I hope I haven't posted these already, I can't think straight.????


Beautiful little outfits, Ros. Well done!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Agree with Barbara about the tomatoes. Beefsteaks are very impressive to grow and their shapes make their size even more dramatic. Did grow them many years back, but I am not a fan of them: too watery and once opened need to be finished quickly. Much too big for me. And they are not good cooking tomatoes because of their water content. I prefer to admire them on the farmer's market table and chose smaller ones for eating.


----------

